# Yet another school shooting



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN

Details still breaking.

When will this end?


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Thoughts and Prayers......


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


/----/ when will criminal behavior end?  Never.


----------



## blastoff (May 18, 2018)

Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Yep.... the Disney dwellers sit out there in radioland and think that there is some way we're going to have a day where tragedies don't happen. It's called missing too many memos.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

T's & P's


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Obviously....duh.... security at schools need to be made to resemble federal government buildings. Time for people to buckle up their chin straps. Highly trained security. The kids will get used to it. Or we can continue to play makey-uppey let's continue to navigate in Disney.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Ah...so we should just get used to it....I agree.   School shootings are the new normal in this country.   #MAGA!


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2018)

Tragedy…from every angle.  It’s maddening that we’ve gotten so cavalier about the fact that nobody who witnessed this will ever be the same.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



When we decide that giving our kids SSRI antidepressants is a really really bad idea.

Until then, it won't


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.



Only an A-Hole would make this comment ^^^.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> T's & P's



Good idea!  No need to waste energy on such a, seemingly, weekly occurrence....

T and P
T and P
T and P


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



They have been the norm since we started drugging our kids into zombies that lack the emotion that stops them in the first place.

Before that school shootings were rare or non existent.

So get used to them or get rid of the product that turns normal kids into monsters.

Your choice.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ Oh snowflake - you stepped in it again. To MAGA would take us back to the days when there were no school shootings and guns were allowed on campus for gun safety training.


----------



## iceberg (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


well considering the first school shooting was in 1764, likely never.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Sadly this is true.  We can now expect a slew of comments making the claim that only one school shooting today, and yet 10,000 times today a gun will prevent the loss of life or property.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.


I wondered how long it would take some knuckle dragging narrow minded partisan to comment with great insensitivity and political malice.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.
> ...



In case you haven't noticed....we have a lot of those on USMB......A LOT!


----------



## iceberg (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


i do feel there is a huge connection here. in my high school days in the 80s people had shotguns and rifles in their trucks back window on a rack. never an issue.

something in society changed along the way as guns have been a part of it for a long long time.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Dead school kids as part of the cost of doing business?  How cynical.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Every time one of these shootings happenes progressives go into mental case mode.... they actually think the landscape is going to change in terms of gun control. C'mon now.... how many times do you bozos have to see this? 5,000 times? 10,000 times? Time to get real and come up with some real solutions. Might have to come out of that comfy comfy hole s0ns!! The slamming your head up against the wall over and over and over and over.... how's that working out for ya?


----------



## blastoff (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ When are you releasing your plan to lock up crazies so they can't hurt anyone ?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.
> ...



Moments, when one lacks empathy and who only values their rights it is to be expected.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




That's exactly right s0n.... and at the end of the day your side will lose again in prolific fashion like always.

Armed police officers in schools. Period. It's coming.... the bubble dwellers won't like it but that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

What is the common denominator in school shooting?

Well, they happen in schools.

And there is a gun involved.

What would be more beneficial to society?

Eliminate the school, or eliminate the gun?

Which brings more benefits to society, schools or guns?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Lol.... imagine if we left the more empathic among us in charge 

To ensure that that never happens, we have something called the Second Amendment


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If you go to the Doctor with a bad Stomach condition, the Doctor won't much care what you ate throughout your lifetime preceding the ailment, he will enquirer what changes in your diet occurred at the time of your ailment.

What changed in society in the last 25 years that lead to these shootings? Gun's have been around for centuries, but these shootings have rapidly accelerated only in the past 25. Ironically, the same time that SSRI antidepressants, started to be prescribed to our children. 8 MILLION prescriptions have been filled for these horrible (and ineffective) drugs each year to children UNDER 18 years old! Believe it or not, but these drugs that carry the "Black Box" label demanded by the FDA are prescribed over 200,000 times a year for children UNDER ONE YEAR OLD! 

Ignoring this is not only absured, but it's costing our kids their life's.

It's time for this outrage to stop.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> 
> Well, they happen in schools.
> 
> ...


/---/ You leave out the third denominator -- THE CRAZIES, the homicidal maniacs who should be locked away for good.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> 
> Well, they happen in schools.
> 
> ...



A completely irrelevant question. Well.... Maybe appropriate question for a message board in the nether regions of the internet but not in the real world.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Haven’t heard of any school shootings where there is strong gun control...


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (May 18, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.


Or perhaps another overly sensitive trumplodyte upset because it is still against the law to rape children like Donnie tends to do.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Haven’t heard of any school shootings where there is strong gun control...



Oy

What a mental case...
Of course there aren't they are all too busy shooting at each other in the neighborhoods to bother with a school shooting


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



An armed LE deputy/officer (resource office) on duty at every school is an expensive proposition.  Since it seems that gun owners and those who support gun control agree students should be safe in school, let's add an excise tax on every gun and every bullet sold, to provide pay to the agency which employs and places on the campus a highly trained resource officer.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Ah...so we should just get used to it....I agree. School shootings are the new normal in this country. #MAGA!


Now you know they didn't start under Trump....Obama had a good plan to lower the arrest rate for students...it was called look the other way....it is also referred to as "Domestic fast and furious"....you know like when he says you may need to break a few eggs to make an omelette....Obama is pure evil scum and that is getting more and more obvious to Americans every day that goes by.....


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


It would help if you stopped disarming victims and cheering shootings for the political points


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

FUCK

Sheriff confirms "multiple casualties" in Texas school shooting

Report: At least 8 dead after Texas' Santa Fe High School shooting


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It is clearly a problem caused by our gun ownership.  This doesn’t happen where there is low ownership.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> 
> Well, they happen in schools.
> 
> ...





> What is the common denominator in school shooting?



More often than not, and nearly always, the common denominator is not what you think it is. It's that nearly all shooters have one thing in common, the consumption of SSRI antidepressants.



> Well, they happen in schools



Yes, a place that they feel comfortable in and where they can inflict mass casualties, but that is deflecting from an important issue, the mass casualties happen in schools, but those using SSRI antidepressants also murder in private as well and are 50% more likely to commit violent criminal acts than those that choose other treatment that is as, or more effective than SSRI.



> What would be more beneficial to society?
> 
> Eliminate the school, or eliminate the gun?



You left out a choice. The most beneficial would be the elimination of what causes the Violent Impulse in the first place, and nearly all of those have been linked to the use of SSRI medication.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> FUCK
> 
> Sheriff confirms "multiple casualties" in Texas school shooting


Congrats


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Yeah cause shootings have gone down with more carry.  Violent crime is up with more carry...


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Single cause fallacy


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


That's a total lie


----------



## BULLDOG (May 18, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



And all the darkies went to that school on the other side of the tracks, right?


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> ...


So they don’t have SSRI in Europe where these shootings are rare?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Wrong, nearly all the shootings have been linked to the use of SSRI class antidepressants. The notion of gun ownership plays a greater part than what drives these kids in the first place is simply a political stunt.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You seem uninformed.

Violent Crime in U.S. Rises for Second Consecutive Year


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


They are only a problem here, I assume SSRI are used everywhere...


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK
> ...


Now...what kind of person would say "congrats" in a situation like this.......


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Kaz... don't even bother brother. Sometimes in these forums you just have to size up who you're dealing with.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Your link proved u r a liar.  Nothing about CCs.  Murders up in blue cities with gun laws.  You are a liar


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

Fuken kids these days!!!!!

LIVE COVERAGE: At least 8 killed in Santa Fe HS shooting


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Congrats.  You leftists are high fiving each other.  Friday just got better for you.  Disarming victims worked.  Good job


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



SSRI drugs cause violent outburst, that is why the FDA placed the "black box" label on them in the first place.

The largest study performed was done in Sweden and it revealed that those on SSRI class drugs were 50% more likely to commit violent crimes, regardless of weapon, than others treated with other more effective treatments, or placebo. More importantly, those treated with the other methods, or with simple Placebo (sugar pills) had better overall recovery rates and faster average recovery times. AND THEY DIDN'T KILL PEOPLE.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Fuck you, you've proved over and over again that you are a sociopathic asshole.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers
Thoughts and prayers

The media will move on to something else in a few days

NRA rules


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


So you don’t think carry is up?  Link proved violent crime is up.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

OMG.... if you own weapons turn on CNN. Fucking hystrical.... reports are a shotgun was used. This is must watch TV listening to nitwits talk about shotgun firepower versus AR-15 as if the shooter was using a Nerf gun


----------



## SavannahMann (May 18, 2018)

Now the shooter is in big trouble. He broke federal law. 

Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990 - Wikipedia


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

Wonder what upset the little snowflake?
I'm going to guess someone dissed him and he thought the appropriate response was to start shooting.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 18, 2018)

If only there was a federal law prohibiting guns at schools. 

Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990 - Wikipedia


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



For big Pharma. Sadly you appear correct


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


A link to your study would be useful.

You failed to answer my question.  Does Europe use SSRI?  If so why is it we have so many mass shootings and they don’t?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Well it wasn't done with an AR 15 so what will the control freaks want to ban this time?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> [
> Only an A-Hole would make this comment ^^^.



Only a bigger A-hole would continue to ignore the ROOT cause of these tragedies and instead keep focusing on attacking the rights of good, law abiding citizens as a supposed cure.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here! 

Another student, Tyler Hunter, said the school usually has several armed school-resource officers on campus.

One man prompted further controversy outside the school on Friday morning, where he arrived carrying an American flag and a holstered gun on his hip. He told reporters he was there to offer "support." 

"Get to the school, make America great again," he said, referring to President Donald Trump's popular slogan.​
At least 8 people killed in shooting at Texas high school; suspected gunman arrested


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

SavannahMann said:


> If only there was a federal law prohibiting guns at schools.
> 
> Gun-Free School Zones Act of 1990 - Wikipedia


When was the last school shooting in the UK?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> 
> Another student, Tyler Hunter, said the school usually has several armed school-resource officers on campus.
> 
> ...


And to think they could have just locked the doors and the guy with the shotgun wouldn't have been able to walk in and kill people

But that won't work so let's ban guns instead


----------



## MrShangles (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Don’t blame MAGA, we want armed folks in school for protection, blame gun free zones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


In blue cities with no cc dumb ass.  Read your own link. Brainless


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > If only there was a federal law prohibiting guns at schools.
> ...


Don't know don't care


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well it wasn't done with an AR 15 so what will the control freaks want to ban this time?


Is that why the dead count is at 8 instead of 17?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Well it wasn't done with an AR 15 so what will the control freaks want to ban this time?
> ...



Probably not


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Most everywhere has cc except New York where violent crime is down....


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*The root cause, is a gun*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> I wondered how long it would take some knuckle dragging narrow minded partisan to comment with great insensitivity and political malice.



Probably longer than it would take a knuckle dragging narrow minded Snowflake Leftist to seize on these tragedies and use them to attack the rights of decent, law abiding citizens exercising their CONSTITUTIONAL rights.
.
.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Some one pointed out the druging of our children and I wonder if it has any thing to do with it. This shit started right around the time that I heard of aderill. Maybe something to it Iwas kind of against arming teachers but I am starting to change my mind on that.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> ...



Indeed many of the gun grabbers will be completely disarmed with the news that the shooter used a shotgun.


----------



## MrShangles (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation



But not in schools, gun free zones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> 
> Well, they happen in schools.
> 
> ...


faulty reasoning, obviously. Your assumption being that one cannot have both guns and schools in a society.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're the one who responds to your stupid plan to disarm victims not working by demanding to further disarm victims.

That's totally sociopath


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You are truly a disgusting and sick walking bag. We all know how to stop these shooters, problem is democrats lust for dead victims and fight every chance to end it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The root cause, is a gun*



You're an ignorant dumbass.  
*
The ROOT CAUSE IS DEMOCRAT/LEFTIST POLICIES.*

Why weren't these incidents as rampant back before Liberals corrupted our schools and government?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation


Still too many.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.
> ...


And soon after anti-Constitutional loons calling for gun restrictions that will have zero effect on the problem.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



But in the bigger picture nobody cares


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


Let us try not to pretend that both sides don't politicize shootings.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Do you have a link that actually has to do with your argument?


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The root cause, is a gun*
> ...



Was less rampant before all the pro gun stupidity.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Fuck off.   People like you are worthless!


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Unlike the Ar 15 a 12 gauge pump shotgun actually is a military weapon


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I have provided links, what fact are you doubting now?  Even Chicago has cc.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Fuck you, you've proved over and over again that you are a sociopathic asshole.



And FUCK YOU back imbecile.

If gun control levied against good law abiding people works so well, why did London recently surpass New York City in Murders and why is gun violence increasing in Austrailia?

Why?  Because people like YOU are ignorant fucks


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The root cause, is a gun*
> ...



How much did your brainwash cost?  Was it worth it to lose your credibility?


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> 
> Well, they happen in schools.
> 
> ...



The common denominator has been mental illness or drug user.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You are clearly an idiot.  Would you have high school kids packing heat?  Could you not anticipate the grave problem with that?


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Oh shut up!  That sort of nonsense does not belong among adults.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > What is the common denominator in school shooting?
> ...


Plus liberal. Always.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> OMG.... if you own weapons turn on CNN. Fucking hystrical.... reports are a shotgun was used. This is must watch TV listening to nitwits talk about shotgun firepower versus AR-15 as if the shooter was using a Nerf gun



It's never "hysterical" anytime there a shooting of innocent people.
However, if a shotgun was used, the Left will spin it into the need to confiscate ALL weapons.  That's their real goal anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Trump just said.....Support and Love

Looks like Thoghts and Prayers I saw no longer used


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

Trump is now making a speech, and his false pathos are sickening.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It was less rampant because we weren't as fucked up of a society as we are now


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Moron!  Why would you think you are contributing with such crap?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Armed students would take a cafeteria food fight or schoolyard bullying to an entirely new level wouldn't it?


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


You haven't shown any link to ccs and higher murder rates dumb ass.  I mean duh, brainless


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I don't see any high fives....maybe one needs those special trump company glasses made in China to see that kind of stuff.....then go into "congrats" mode.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> 
> Another student, Tyler Hunter, said the school usually has several armed school-resource officers on campus.
> 
> ...



And as long a Demtards like you are out there focusing on everything OTHER THAN the ROOT CAUSE, you are actively encouraging more of these tragedies.

Congrats Lefties, you OWN all these tragedies because you refuse to go after the root cause and instead deflect in favor of your political agendas.

Nice.
.
.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Maybe we should ban schools until the idiots who run them learn how to lock the doors and control access


----------



## SavannahMann (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > If only there was a federal law prohibiting guns at schools.
> ...



Any in the US that equal the massive attack in Norway? 2011 Norway attacks - Wikipedia

Stringent background checks, requirements for training. No scary M-16 look a like rifles. Yet 77 dead and 319 wounded. 

Even Las Vegas was not as bad regarding the deaths.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes kids should have guns not the adults.  Fucking moron


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you, you've proved over and over again that you are a sociopathic asshole.
> ...


Because New York has very strong gun control and crime is decreasing there, while increasing nationally.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?







Never.  So long as the progressives can use it for political hash they will demand that schools be left  gun free zones so that the scumbags can do their terrible deeds.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



LINK


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're the one who voted for the orange clown


----------



## Pilot1 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> You are clearly an idiot.  Would you have high school kids packing heat?  Could you not anticipate the grave problem with that?



Clearly, you don't know the laws.  To own a handgun, and get a concealed carry permit you must be at least 21 years old.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I’ve shown violent crime is increasing.  You doubt that cc is up then?


----------



## gipper (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation


So are you trying to make the claim that states with loose gun laws, have more school shootings?  

If so, you failed.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Here are a few: British Medical Journal:

Antidepressants increase the risk of suicide, violence and homicide at all ages

Good article here including a list of shooters and the SSRI, and in many cases multiple combination of SSRI class drugs used by shooters

From Prozac to Parkland: Are Psychiatric Drugs Causing Mass Shootings?

Article with links to studies and the claim of 50% increase in violent criminal behavior:

People who take antidepressants are '50% more likely to be convicted of assault' | Daily Mail Online

Micheal Moores Take on it after making his documentary called Bowling For Columbine:


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thoughts and prayers
> Thoughts and prayers
> 
> The media will move on to something else in a few days
> ...


Again...they should come out with a brand of school backpacks (made in China, of course) with "thoughts & prayers" in pretty font all over them.   It should help considerably.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> ...


I don’t see these types of tragedies where there is strong gun control...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.



That was rather uncalled for...


----------



## Votto (May 18, 2018)

When will parents start suing the state for not providing the same protection afforded those in court rooms and IRS buildings around the country?

Naturally, politicians care nothing about it.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

A school cop with a gun stopped this from getting worse...


----------



## Geaux4it (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Go live there then. This is America and these type things are Acceptable risk to live here

-Geaux


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Is that why the dead count is at 8 instead of 17?



The dead count COULD BE ZERO...if not for your Demtards absolute REFUSAL to address the ROOT problem.....DEMOCRAT POLICIES


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You are still dodging.

You failed to answer my question. Does Europe use SSRI? If so why is it we have so many mass shootings and they don’t?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Could be part of the problem as well, often times ADHD drugs are used in combination with antidepressants.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why the dead count is at 8 instead of 17?
> ...


Well UK does not have this problem..


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I have heard of them creating hallucinations! At any rate kids do not need class B cocain flowing throgh their body!


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)

Another day in America


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So you never looked at the links supplied? No way you could have in such a short time since posting. Seek and you shall find. But I think you prefer to go through life blind. Your choice, not mine.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


The US and the UK are completely different countries when it comes to cultural, political and socioeconomic variables


----------



## Votto (May 18, 2018)

Schools are becoming obsolete.

Schools have to be heated/cooled, the kids need to be transported to the schools, kids need to be fed in schools, etc., you need to hire all those child molesting teachers, and then this happens.

Well guess what, the state is broke in case you have not been paying attention.

In this virtual world, all of this can be done away with overnight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation



   So?


----------



## joaquinmiller (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> ...



Another Blamethrower.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Did you see the study that showed 75% of all med students use Aderall or another type of ADHD med? Mind Blowing shit


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

A USA problem.  Now what is it we have the most of?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Texas is SOOOOOOO blue.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Fuck blame I am looking for soluitions! Kids should feel safe going to school!


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> A school cop with a gun stopped this from getting worse...


So a good guy with a gun was there and still
lots of dead.

Meanwhile no school shootings in countries where there is strong gun control...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



Never. 

Until evil is wiped from the face of this world, it will never end. And that will never happen. 

You can ban guns, but that won't quell the inherent evil in human hearts.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I'm disgusting for pointing out that school shootings are the new normal?   Oh......I get it.  In trumpland we are supposed to ignore reality.   Gotcha!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Was less rampant before all the pro gun stupidity.



*WRONG

Was less rampant before gun grabbing Democrats politicized the 2nd Amendment in order to weaken or remove it so that much more centralized power in government could take shape.*


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You keep dodging the most important question to your theory.

You failed to answer my question. Does Europe use SSRI? If so why is it we have so many mass shootings and they don’t?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation


Yes they do...just not in schools where those laws are tougher than in the rest of texas, and yet...well you know


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I have not but I beleive it.  I had two kids on honor role, my eldest got behind because he bit off more than he could chew with extra curriculars and some damn dumb teacher is trying to tell me he has ADHD. Wants me to put him on pills. My reaction was not kind, I told her sorry you are going to have to earn your pay check my kid will not be a zombie!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> How much did your brainwash cost?  Was it worth it to lose your credibility?



*Here we go....DEFLECTION when you got NOTHING BURGERS ON THE GRILL.

TYPICAL LEFTIST*


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Ya, the kids are merely collateral damage for our freedumb


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The root cause, is a gun*
> ...


Explain the "democrat/leftist policies" in Texas that caused this shooting.  Convince me.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation
> ...



So give a school shooter open access to the weapon of his choice for mass killing


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Now that is false!

CC began in my state the 1980's, crime rate went down for years afterwards................

The per capita murder rate PEAKED way back in 1980 it is about 50% LOWER today.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


School gun laws  are federal


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> ...



You missed my point entirely - 

Nice


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Violent crime is up now as is carry.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

The History of Concealed Carry, 1976-2011

*"1976 to 1986: Getting Started*
In the United States the history of modern concealed carry started with Georgia. In 1976 that state’s lieutenant governor, Zell Miller, introduced what became the model for later laws. His effort was inspired by an NRA director and former border patrolman, Ed Topmiller. The heart of the law was that the job of administering the shall-issue permit process was given to a non-law enforcement, elected official, the Probate Court Judge.

Georgia joined a handful of other states allowing concealed carry, including Vermont, where no license is required; New Hampshire, with a 1923 law; Washington, which made issuance almost mandatory in 1961; and Connecticut, where in 1969 a Handgun Review Board was established to minimize arbitrary denials.

The Indiana Sportsmen’s Council, assisted by the NRA-ILA, passed a mandatory issuance law in 1980, then had to sue the state police and other agencies and elected officials into compliance.

A trend started, with CHL laws passed in Indiana in 1980, Maine and North Dakota in 1985, and South Dakota in 1986."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> A USA problem.  Now what is it we have the most of?



  To many kids raised by leftist morons.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> So a good guy with a gun was there and still
> lots of dead.
> 
> Meanwhile no school shootings where there is strong gun control...


It could have been worse NoBrain357....And schools are gun free zones so not sure what you are talking about...gun control would not have stopped this from happening...if you think it would have I'd love to hear how...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



See, that's what's wrong with people. You look only to the political ramifications of a tragedy like this. You don't care about the dead.

Not one damn bit.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> I'm disgusting for pointing out that school shootings are the new normal?   Oh......I get it.  In trumpland we are supposed to ignore reality.   Gotcha!


.
*NO.  You're disgusting for POLITICIZING these tragedies.  And you're disgusting for ignoring the ROOT CAUSE and NOT speaking out for action against POLICIES that bring about these tragedies.

You mention "Trump" in one form or another in nearly every post you make.

It has NOTHING to do with the 2nd Amendment or lawful, decent citizens having AR15's.
.
.
*


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Truth hurts huh? You guys need dead kids so you can push your gun control agenda to the eventual ban you want. We know how to greatly reduce this crap but liberals fight it tooth and nail. This crap is on you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



   Shiiiit.....this isnt one day in Chicongo.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Murder rate went down in non-CC states too


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I don’t see school shootings in countries with strong gun control...


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)

This stuff isn’t even news anymore.  They should stop reporting it since America doesn’t give a shit, and all it does is give recognition to the gunman.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fuken kids these days!!!!!
> 
> LIVE COVERAGE: At least 8 killed in Santa Fe HS shooting



QUIT BLAMING THE KIDS!

START BLAMING US!

Dollars to donuts says that, when the final reports come in the KID WAS ON A SSRI Drug!, THEY NEARLY ALWAYS ARE!

The kids don't choose to go on these awful things, WE ALLOW THEM TO BE GIVEN!

Only when we all stop this bullshit about blaming one party or the other will we come to grips with the reality that......

TURNING KIDS INTO EMOTIONLESS ZOMBIES IS NEVER A GOOD IDEA!

Truth!


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Total bullshit lie.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Crime plummeted after we got background checks.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Please list some then.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Your lies are not convincing.

There are a few states that doesn't even require a permit to Conceal Carry a gun, do you know what they are?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Another Blamethrower.


*
And one of the forums biggest deflectionist asswipes who never contributes anything worthwhile chimes in....*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuken kids these days!!!!!
> ...



  Oh no doubt it's the parents fault and society in general.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> This stuff isn’t even news anymore.  They should stop reporting it since America doesn’t give a shit, and all it does is give recognition to the gunman.


Another lie. We care. Liberals refuse to allow it to be stopped. The only way to stop it is put armed people in the schools and kill the bastard when they pull the gun. You don't want that, instead you disparage the whole country and want to disarm us all so we will be at the mercy of criminals that you refuse to punish.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > So a good guy with a gun was there and still
> ...


When was the last school shooting in the UK?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> *The root cause, is a gun*


it just walked in and started shooting all on it's own?

(I better check my gun safe, see if any have escaped and gone on a rampage)


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Ya, the kids are merely collateral damage for our freedumb



Go say that shit to the people in Venezuela fighting for their lives and freedom against your Leftist Dictator.

You wouldn't return.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Those are facts.  Violent crime up, concealed carry up.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff isn’t even news anymore.  They should stop reporting it since America doesn’t give a shit, and all it does is give recognition to the gunman.
> ...


Psh you don’t care.  8 lives are a price you’re happy to pay.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Nope troll I won't. They 2Aguy lists them all the time. All you want to do is troll and make false statements.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Brain357 said:


> Was less rampant before all the pro gun stupidity.



Pro gun started here in 1776.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



  Dont care about the U.K.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Then lock the fucking doors and don't let people with guns into the buildings

Problem solved


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff isn’t even news anymore.  They should stop reporting it since America doesn’t give a shit, and all it does is give recognition to the gunman.
> ...


When was the last school shooting in the UK?  Japan?  Germany?  They must be doing something different...


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> When was the last school shooting in the UK?


Are you going to tell us how gun control would have stopped this shooting today? come on maybe you can change a few minds...this is your big show biz break....give it a shot...no pun intended...


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



True, but that was despite a huge surge in guns in circulation, America leads the world in per capita and total number of gun owned. Yet not in the top 75 per capita murder rate of nations.

School shooters are often on drugs and or mentally ill, that is the common denominator leftists ignore repeatedly.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.

Oh yeah and I think they said this one was in a gun free zone.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


They have mass shootings all the time. School or not, it's a mass shooting.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Texas has some of the loosest gun laws in the nation


So does NH so what's your point?


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Didn’t think you had anything...


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Then share examples.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There was an armed police officer in the Florida school shooting.  How did that work out?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> A USA problem.  Now what is it we have the most of?



We have tho most butthurt entitled snowflakes who all freak out if they don't get a participation trophy


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Sunsettommy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Our homicide rate is 4-5x that of civilized countries with strong gun control...


----------



## boilermaker55 (May 18, 2018)

And we will here...its to early to talk about sensible restrictions.




Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> 
> Now we will be hearing about gun control for the next six weeks.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> I don’t see school shootings in countries with strong gun control...



Because you're an idiot

*Apr. 28-29, 1996*
Port Arthur, Tasmania, AustraliaMartin Bryant, age 28, opened fire at a penal colony, killing 35 people and wounding 23. It was Australia's worst mass killing.

*Apr. 28, 1999*
Taber, Alberta, CanadaOne student killed, one wounded at W. R. Myers High School in first fatal high school shooting in Canada in 20 years. The suspect, a 14-year-old boy, had dropped out of school after he was severely ostracized by his classmates.

*Apr. 26, 2002*
Erfurt, Germany13 teachers, two students, and one policeman killed, ten wounded by Robert Steinhaeuser, 19, at the Johann Gutenberg secondary school. Steinhaeuser then killed himself.

*Sept. 13, 2006*
Montreal, CanadaKimveer Gill, 25, opened fire with a semiautomatic weapon at Dawson College. Anastasia De Sousa, 18, died and more than a dozen students and faculty were wounded before Gill killed himself.

*Mar. 11, 2009*
Winnenden, GermanyFifteen people were shot and killed at Albertville Technical High School in southwestern Germany by a 17-year-old boy who attended the same school.

*Apr. 30, 2009*
Azerbaijan, BakuA Georgian citizen of Azerbaijani descent killed 12 students and staff at Azerbaijan State Oil Academy. Several others were wounded.

*July 22, 2011*
Tyrifjorden, Buskerud, NorwayA gunman disguised as a policeman opened fire at a camp for young political activists on the island of Utoya. The gunman kills 68 campers, including personal friends of Prime Minister Stoltenberg. Police arrested Anders Behring Breivik, a 32-year-old Norwegian who had been been linked to an anti-Islamic group.

*Mar. 19, 2012*
Toulouse, FranceMohammed Merah, a French man of Algerian descent, shot and killed a rabbi, two of his children, and another child at a Jewish school. Police believe he had earlier shot and killed three paratroopers. Merah said he was a member of Al Qaeda and that he was seeking revenge for the killing of Palestinian children.

*Sept. 21, 2013*
Nairobi, KenyaShabab militants, who are based in Somalia, attacked an upscale mall, killing nearly 70 people and wounding about 175. The siege lasted for three days, with persistent fighting between government troops and militants. The attack was meticulously planned, and the militants proved to be challenging for the government to dislodge from the Westgate mall.

*Jan. 7, 2015*
Paris, FranceThree masked gunmen storm the office of _Charlie Hebdo_, a satirical weekly magazine, and kill 12 people, including the paper's top editors and cartoonists, as well as two police officers. The provocative magazine is known for publishing charged cartoons that satirized Islamic terrorists and the Prophet Muhammad.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You are thoroughly  inculcated in the politics of fear.   You cannot grasp the scope of the problem, so you fall back on a boogeyman defense.  It has to be blamed on someone else, someone you disagree with, someone different.

You fear so you believe you must be armed.  You fear so we must build a wall.  You fear so we must rid ourselves of Muslims.  You fear so you feel comfortable in demonizing your opposition.

Guess what?  Most of us are not so gullible, so fearful, so utterly cynical.  Your pronouncements illustrate just how vulnerable you are.  We will not be lead by, be governed by or influenced by the fearful.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Gun laws have zero effect on murder rates


----------



## Siete (May 18, 2018)

Live updates: Shooting at Santa Fe, Texas, high school; at least 8 dead


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Orlando night club had armed security..


----------



## SavannahMann (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > If only there was a federal law prohibiting guns at schools.
> ...



Any in the US that equal the massive attack in Norway? 2011 Norway attacks - Wikipedia

Stringent background checks, requirements for training. No scary M-16 look a like rifles. Yet 77 dead and 319 wounded. 

Even Las Vegas was not as bad.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Then lock the fucking doors and don't let people with guns into the buildings
> 
> Problem solved



Dude - You'd be talking about tens of BILLIONS to harden every school in the country to such a degree.

Ready to solve the problem thusly?


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t see school shootings in countries with strong gun control...
> ...


1996?  Really?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



life's?

That is so wrong!


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> This stuff isn’t even news anymore.  They should stop reporting it since America doesn’t give a shit, and all it does is give recognition to the gunman.


That's the solution the brain dead would embrace.  The Ostrich Defense.  Maybe if we ignore it, it will go away.  Just like that weird mole on your back.


----------



## Brain357 (May 18, 2018)

SavannahMann said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



That’s 7 years ago.  We have them monthly...


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Bon Voyage


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Mosboro 12 gage loaded with dear slugs will take care of most locks. I am starting to think we must arm teachers.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

Take the little evil perp or perps and place them in a classroom and send in gunmen to hunt them down and kill them...put the whole thing on TV...not pay per view...free for all future want a be shooters to view...make it mandatory viewing on the first day of school every year....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



So, do you have your response ready for when a shooter is not taking these drugs?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Then lock the fucking doors and don't let people with guns into the buildings
> ...



All the schools already have locks on all the doors don't they?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Rise in recorded crime is accelerating in England and Wales

But that begs the question, not if it is guns responsible for the shootings here, but what causes the shootings in THE FIRST PLACE, and why have they only started in the past 25 years.

And it appears that England BANNED SSRI Class antidepressants for children! Coincidence?

Drugs for depressed children banned

The overall murder rate in England is up since the ban went into effect, the question is, what changed here.

The gun has been available for centuries, but the school shooting phenomenon has only happened in the past 25 years.

If you have a digestive problem, would you want your doctor asking what you ate 20 years ago, or what you ate just prior to the problem happening?

It really is just that simple.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



It will still slow a shooter down
Every second counts

We could use the old fashioned yet highly effective barring of a door or multipoint steel locks


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


No.

*The root cause is a person who chose to kill and injure his fellow classmates, teachers and staff.* The gun was merely a tool. Replace that gun with a knife. A baseball bat. No matter the implement of violence it will not have changed the murderous desires that festered in the killer's mind.

Guns aren't harmful if left alone by themselves. I went to a gun range last year, hosted by a gun store. If the root cause was a gun, then all of the guns in that store, including the one in my hand I used for target practice would have sprung up and killed every person on the premises.


You are wholly clueless and ignorant when it comes to the true root of the cause. It would be better if you would stop posting your "idiot-grams" for a while. You know NOTHING.


----------



## Sunsettommy (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Japan is a monoculture nation, subjected to centuries of strong central authority power. Compliance to government has been beaten into them for a long time.

America is a nation with so many conflicting cultures in it, hard to be stable anymore. It was once a dominant White Christian nation with strong European culture and a single dominant language, that formed a good melting pot. Now we have waves of different incompatible cultures coming in recent decades that REFUSE to assimilate and learn English, they promote a lot of divisive crap as well.

Schools is a gun free zone, made easy for the sick or drugged whacko to shoot it up.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 18, 2018)

It's a sure thing the shooter was on a watch list somewhere.

Democrat education policies have driven a generation mad, but they refuse to clean up their mess for the sake of political correctness.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> When was the last school shooting in the UK?  Japan?  Germany?  They must be doing something different...



Gun control works.....

Go ask the Dictators or Supreme Leaders of

China
Russia
Venezuela
North Korea

What kind of fool sacrifices their rights for an ounce of imaginary safety?
.
.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


You don't kill eight, ten, fourteen people  with a baseball bat.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.


So?


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

Hits close to home.  I used to work with some ot those folks


bodecea said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I think you (18 and up) can walk into any Academy and pick up a shotgun any day of the week.

Texas Gun Laws: Everything You Need For Concealed Carry

Damn liberals!


----------



## Paul Essien (May 18, 2018)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> You are thoroughly  inculcated in the politics of fear.   You cannot grasp the scope of the problem, so you fall back on a boogeyman defense.  It has to be blamed on someone else, someone you disagree with, someone different.
> 
> You fear so you believe you must be armed.  You fear so we must build a wall.  You fear so we must rid ourselves of Muslims.  You fear so you feel comfortable in demonizing your opposition.
> 
> Guess what?  Most of us are not so gullible, so fearful, so utterly cynical.  Your pronouncements illustrate just how vulnerable you are.  We will not be lead by, be governed by or influenced by the fearful.



*^^^^^^^*
*Above is the post of an imbecile first class who has NO CLUE what the 2nd Amendment was drafted for *
*.*
*.*


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



It is unsure that any were not on these drugs. In several of these cases, although there is testimony that they were on the drug, the courts have blocked the release of the information, and in others, though the toxicology showed none in there bloodstream at the time, the shooter was in the withdraw period, which is reportedly even more dangerous in some people.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear that the "good guys with guns" theory has failed again, but never fear - The Trumplings are here!
> ...



You and your "locked door" stupid rant.  How do you know how he accessed the building?  Has that been reported or are you spitballing your pet idiocy again?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The typical school is not a single building my friend. It is many MANY buildings and the school grounds typically have many MANY entrances. 

There are hundreds of ways a nut with a gun can get onto the campus with a gun. 

Lock every individual classroom? Okay fine, but the classrooms have windows that are not bulletproof.

The Parkland idiot in simply set off a fire alarm.

Please stop being naive.


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I agree, maybe we should look into putting potasium glas(bullet proof glass) into the windows. In the end the solution is likely to be found by throwing multiple ideas at it, but In the end I believe we can figure out how to at least reduce these numbers.


----------



## MindWars (May 18, 2018)

Those GUN FREE ZONES work well don't they . Why they stopped this guy pretty good. 
Leftist Libs are to stupid to realize how scary signs don't work never will and never have yet they continue to go on their gun grabbing benders.



Chilling radio calls from #SantaFeHighSchool shooting. From 1st officers on the scene. At least 8 dead per @SheriffEd_HCSO #KHOU11


Shern-Min Chow  on Twitter


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

I wish schools would take security seriously.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> I wish schools would take security seriously.



They had a cop at this one and was shot as well.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Well he was carrying a fucking shotgun and since nothing was reported about him shooting out a window or a door it is safe to assume he walked in through a fucking open unmoniitored door

I can't believe people allow a fucking moron like you to to teach their children


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The scope of the problem is that libtarded scum refuse to allow people to be armed in the schools to defend children. And that's exactly how you want it. You go ahead and keep spinning your lies, normal people know better.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 1996?  Really?



You only count if you died today???

*The moron above said school shooting NEVER happen outside the USA or something to that effect or gist.*

*I proved him WRONG.*

*Now he DEFLECTS.....*

*TYPICAL*
.
.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


This is a lie and strawman fallacy. 

No one advocates disarming anyone. 

No one is cheering school shootings ,


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 18, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


>


And the worst thing is none of it works to change a fucking thing!


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Oh really?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yeah, you can. Just because they aren't guns doesn't mean they can't kill you. What an utterly clueless response, Nosmo. 

Try posting apart from your emotions for once.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


>



Nominated for Post of the Day! ^ ^ ^


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> 
> Oh yeah and I think they said this one was in a gun free zone.


Schools are all gun free zones, that's why they are excellent places to create multiple dead kids


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



There weren't hundreds of doors on my high school.

There were maybe 2 dozen 

The fact is every school shooting could have been prevented or the damage greatly reduced if access to the building was controlled.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Just to clear it up where Texas Law Stands.

https://www.tasb.org/Services/Legal...iness/documents/firearms_on_dist_property.pdf


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Maybe we should ban schools until the idiots who run them learn how to lock the doors and control access



Stupid "lock the doors" rant, Part 2!

The reason you know all the doors is because that is where you snuck out and didn't learn anything!


----------



## BlackFlag (May 18, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > I wish schools would take security seriously.
> ...


So what? Cops are no guarantee criminals won't succeed, but being armed will greatly reduce the success of the murderers.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You're in no position to accuse others of lying.


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 18, 2018)

Texas police bravely put their lives on the line without regard for their own lives.  Salt of the earth.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.


Or police stations or gun ranges.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> You don't kill eight, ten, fourteen people  with a baseball bat.



There have been 5 incidents where high explosives were found in the possession of those intending to bring great harm to innocent people recently.
 Vehicles have been used more lethally and killed more faster than guns several times in recent tragic incidents.

You fighting just as hard to ban vehicles and explosives?
.
.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.



Of course you don't because courthouses are loaded with LEO's either working there or there for a case. Only a dumbass would try to shoot up a courthouse.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Causation fallacy


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should ban schools until the idiots who run them learn how to lock the doors and control access
> ...



And yet you lock your doors to your home but think it's silly to lock the doors of a school

Here it is folks, an example of the idiots teaching your kids


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


Why would it end when nothing's being done about it?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 1996?  Really?
> ...


That is exactly why I won't answer their calls for proof. They ALWAYS smoke spin and lie more if you do. Every time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Stupid "lock the doors" rant, Part 3.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


This is how trumpanzees can look at themselves in the mirror....by making up strawmen and pretending they know what we think and feel.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



You forget this was at a school. Not many kids carry guns to school unless they are going to shoot up the school.

That one cop was probably the only armed person in the school.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> You are thoroughly inculcated in the politics of fear.



No, Nosmo, you are. You are the one wanting to control the usage of an inanimate object out of an overruling sense of fear. You are "inculcated" in the practice emotional politics.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 18, 2018)

Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.
> ...


So why won't they allow people to be armed in the schools to prevent this shit?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Of course you can, but the carnage numbers achievable with a knife, hammer or anything else pale in comparison. 

Please stop using this ridiculous argument.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Prove the statement wrong if you can


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Isn't that what you're doing when you condemn "thoughts and prayers"?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's a sure thing the shooter was on a watch list somewhere.
> 
> Democrat education policies have driven a generation mad, but they refuse to clean up their mess for the sake of political correctness.



And on antidepressants


----------



## Pilot1 (May 18, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers to the victims, and their families.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


lol! I haven't forgot anything. If some adults were armed this crap would be greatly reduced or eliminated.


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> 
> Oh yeah and I think they said this one was in a gun free zone.




Another failed gun-free zone, another pissed off public school student, another inexcusably unprepared public school, and another missed opportunity to ask what these public schools are doing so wrong to their students to cause this.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


*As long as those people who are mentally unstable can roam the streets, and those who are crazy and young are allowed to refuse or not have the chance to get mental health care this will continue.  It use to be those "who are a danger to the public or them selves ' were confined and treated or just confined to protect the public.  This does and will work.   *


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> ...



As long as Big Pharma can make a buck off of turning kids into emotionless killing zombies its a big win on two fronts.

Profits for Big Pharma

Political Points for the left

Win/win unless your a kid. But who the fuck cares about them?


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??



They should just shoot them in the head. You can bet anyone else with a thought of shooting up a school would think twice.

Shoot em in the head.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


How have I condemned "thoughts & prayers"?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Why would it end when nothing's being done about it?



What?  YOU said something reasonable?

*CORRECT !  DEMOCRAT/LIBERAL POLICIES that destroy the family and confuse our children with lessons on changing sexuality instead of focusing on bringing up educated well rounded young adults IS THE PROBLEM.

And the LEFT REFUSES to do ANYTHING ABOUT it and instead deflects (surprise) and places the "solution" on taking away the Constitutional Rights of Law abiding citizens merely exercising their Constitutional Rights.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Stupid "lock the doors" rant, part 4.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That sounds like a very small school. 

First of all, making classrooms iron clad with impenetrable locks and bulletproof glass is cost prohibitive in and of itself. 

Second, to keep guns off campus you would need a single entrance with metal detectors and scanners with trained personnel. Multiply the billions that would cost by the number of possible entrances.

And you fail to address the fact that students from middle school up don't stay in the same classroom all day. And there's a lunch break .. And there are fire alarms. 

THINK please


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > You are thoroughly  inculcated in the politics of fear.   You cannot grasp the scope of the problem, so you fall back on a boogeyman defense.  It has to be blamed on someone else, someone you disagree with, someone different.
> ...


It was not drafted in order to put any gun you desire into the hands of anyone regardless of their emotional or psychological state of mind.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Unless you have a successful counterargument, no. 

The point is, you can can kill anyone with anything. It's not the implement, it's the intent. The desire to kill, the desire to harm. Guns are made of springs, metal, and gunpowder. Leave a gun alone and it won't kill anyone. Take up the gun, aim it at someone and shoot them, then you will soon discover that it wasn't the gun who killed your target. *It was you*. 

The desire to kill isn't influenced by what you used to kill, it was influenced by whatever inclinations you had toward your victim. 

So, is there any more ridiculous nonsense you want to spew at us today? Please, learn basic human psychology before lecturing me about what arguments I can and cannot use.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??
> ...



Not if they are on a medication that turns them into emotionless zombies. It takes emotions to react to deterrent. These drugs virtually destroys any hope of that.


----------



## Picaro (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



Copy cat killings are the norm when you fake news peddlers make every effort to glorify and keep the press focused on your petty stupid political campaigns, in this case trying to smear the NRA.

The fact is you and your ilk dance in the streets and cheer every one of these 'Teachable Moments' as one more 'Event For The Cause', most especially your sicko fans in the media. Quit pretending you don't approve of this; you encourage it no end.


----------



## iceberg (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


has that come up yet?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> 
> Oh yeah and I think they said this one was in a gun free zone.


*Another wack job that needs some mental treatment who got a gun.  He could have done more damage with a knife. *


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Well he was carrying a fucking shotgun and since nothing was reported about him shooting out a window or a door it is safe to assume he walked in through a fucking open unmoniitored door
> 
> I can't believe people allow a fucking moron like you to to teach their children



So now you want to hire monitors for every door? Armed guards outside every door??

Think please


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The root cause, is a gun*
> ...


The root cause of this moronic post is the stupidity and propensity for lying common to most on the right.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 18, 2018)

Need to ban all guns, butter knives and sling shots. Oh, need to ban box cutters, and pressure cookers.

-Geaux


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Stupid "lock the doors" rant, part 5.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

No one is asking the right questions.

Why are our kids so violent? Why do they value life so little? Why is killing an option?

Until we answer those questions, the killing will continue.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 18, 2018)

Not to fear. Little Davey Hogg is on his way. 

-Geaux


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This is how trumpanzees can look at themselves in the mirror....by making up strawmen and pretending they know what we think and feel.



*Is EVERYTHING POLITICAL to you?*

*Have you made a post this year without the word "Trumpanzee" or "Trumptard" in it?*

*In case you missed the memo, REAL people died today.  But what do you care?*

*There's a political agenda to be advanced.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Stupid "lock the doors" rant, part 6.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


One cannot lose that which he never possessed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Well he was carrying a fucking shotgun and since nothing was reported about him shooting out a window or a door it is safe to assume he walked in through a fucking open unmoniitored door
> ...



Ha, and you want to pass more laws and post more "gun free zone" signs. Clearly your methods are not working.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


You prove what you think and feel each day. You to disarm all of us and you want open borders and you want more government.  Yo relish these shootings, it's clear from what you say. We all know how to stop them. you won't hear of it.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.


*Its happened in Ft Lauderdale Courthouse in 1963  a defendent shot up a State Courtroom.....So never happens, it is just not reported Nation Wide *


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



As far as I'm concerned anyone who kills eight people should be shot in the head and drugs shouldn't be an excuse.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Total racist lie. Liberals are all race baiting thugs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Picaro (May 18, 2018)

Keep on making it impossible for authorities to do anything about crazies, Democrats; otherwise you're left with black and Hispanic crime rates and trying to make MS-13 'Dreamers' into hapless innocent children who only come here to work hard for chump change and pats on the head from white middle class Burb Brats.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unless you have a successful counterargument, no.
> 
> The point is, you can can kill anyone with anything. It's not the implement, it's the intent. The desire to kill, the desire to harm. Guns are made of springs, metal, and gunpowder. Leave a gun alone and it won't kill anyone. Take up the gun, aim it at someone and shoot them, then you will soon discover that it wasn't the gun who killed your target. *It was you*.
> 
> ...



So your argument is that the Pulse Nightclub shooter or Vegas shooter could have killed just as many with a knife as with an AR-15 or a shotgun.

Sorry - stupid argument


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...








who would of thunk leftist liberals have 'feelings

-Geaux


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Nice to hear from Goebbels today.


----------



## MindWars (May 18, 2018)

Just out


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unless you have a successful counterargument, no.
> 
> The point is, you can can kill anyone with anything. It's not the implement, it's the intent. The desire to kill, the desire to harm. Guns are made of springs, metal, and gunpowder. Leave a gun alone and it won't kill anyone. Take up the gun, aim it at someone and shoot them, then you will soon discover that it wasn't the gun who killed your target. *It was you*.
> 
> ...



Many on the Left apparently feel that it is quite acceptable to destroy families and create generations of confused, angry people prone to violence....

AS LONG AS......

You don't give them any way to harm each other.   (at this time, they focus on guns because it's easiest to blame)

However if guns were gone, the violence would continue and they would then move on to knives, bats and ANY other OBJECT suitable to blame.

This is in fact exactly what is happening in the UK where knife violence and vehicle homicides are rampant but suppressed by the govt controlled or heavily biased media.   Yes, they SUPPRESS these stories much of the time.
In Germany it is actually ILLEGAL to report on immigrant crime.
.
.So when Leftists brag that you don't hear about stories of violence in the UK etc, of course not, it's suppressed and hidden.
.
.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.
> ...



Thanks for the intel. I doubt it could happen today because they have metal detectors in the courthouses now.

Of course every deputy is armed as are the LEO's there on cases.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Nothing has been reported, so you are just spitballing with your stupid rant!

I was a teacher and school administrator for 21 years.  Guess what?  In every school where I worked, the doors were locked!  OMG, if you hadn't suggested it, we never would have locked the doors back in the 1990s!


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a successful counterargument, no.
> ...



So small numbers of dead people is ok with you. What is the cut off where you get concerned? I mean, if purse you only concern yourself with the biggest numbers, that supports your anti-gun agenda, but I’m curios where your concern begins. 5? 10? 20?


----------



## sartre play (May 18, 2018)

Its kind of sad & sick that we would use our children in our reply's  to promote our political views. what ever the solution may be the cause is anger, & its out of control.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Well, of course it stands to reason.   When con-servatives want to dehumanize people.........


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a successful counterargument, no.
> ...


Uhm, no. 

School attacks in China (2010–12) - Wikipedia
Knife-wielding attackers kill 29 at China train station - CNN
Knifeman kills nine students in China
Knife Attack at Chinese Middle School Leaves Nine Children Dead

In your words, think please.


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


What is ridiculous nonsense is that in this instance you are still insisting that without a gun this mass killing would still have taken place.  No, it wouldn't have.  You think he could have killed 8 people, including a school police officer, and injured six others with a knife or a hammer?  No.  Most of the victims could have run faster than that.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Need to ban all guns, butter knives and sling shots. Oh, need to ban box cutters, and pressure cookers.
> 
> -Geaux



Can't. All those thing can be considered "Arms" and are protected by the 2nd.
Brought to you by the BNA.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

I saw this the part where we are not supposed to talk about gun control?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Aw, well look at you, dehumanizing your political opposition. Don't you feel special?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That's not what I suggested. Hire more highly trained, armed security at the most vulnerable campuses. Base those numbers on the student body size. Arming teachers or students is stupid. The idea of hardening every campus in the country is cost prohibitive. 

Finally, raise the age to 21 on all firearms purchases. 3 day mandatory waiting period and universal background checks. Also better mental health background checks. If cops had had more authority, they would have disarmed Nikolas Cruz after 30-some bright red flags.


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> As long as Big Pharma can make a buck off of turning kids into emotionless killing zombies



Has it been shown that most/all of these kid school shooters have been needlessly on drugs?
Do most/all of these kids have clinically diagnosed behavior problems?
Is there a pattern of doctors aggressively over-medicating children?
Is there a tendency now to diagnose otherwise normal child behavior into any number of "disorders"?  (I think the answer there might be yes)


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Read post #249. Until then, don't speak to me again.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The doors to every school where I worked were locked!  You keep repeating this stupid rant in hopes that someone will be stupid enough not to recognize that a complete moron posted it!

I tell you what you need to do.  Go to your local school and try to get in and report back on your success.  When you get arrested, have a friend post on here of your fate, and we will all laugh at your predicament.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.



I'm fine with more armed, trained security, but retrofit hardening of every school in the country would cost 10 times as much as Trump's big, beautiful stupid wall. 

You ready to spend that kind of money?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


So you can't prove the statement wrong

Didn't think you could


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Now they are reporting that explosive devices have been found at the school. I can't wait to never hear why this pos did it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Already did, and on numerous occasions. You are just too stupid to realize when you are wrong.

Schools lock their doors.  You are an idiot.  Two undeniable facts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You have managed to astound me, Doctor.  That is something I can agree with.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I saw this the part where we are not supposed to talk about gun control?



Gun control my ass. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Yeah, what's up with the damn doors always being locked?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



And have you had a school shooting?

If it's so tough to get in how did Cruz, who had no business at the school get in?

How did this idiot with the shotgun get in?


----------



## TomParks (May 18, 2018)

Liberalism has destroyed our public schools


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The doors are locked.  Reply to stupid rant, #4.


----------



## Picaro (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> [
> Yo relish these shootings, it's clear from what you say. We all know how to stop them. you won't hear of it.



Exactly. School shooting threads and defending pedophiles and deviants are their most popular 'issues', generating some of the longest threads on the board, and ones they post the least actual content in, just rant, rave, and bully their way thorough them, hoping quantity is enough to get them through it all. No reason to pretend they're here for anything else but their agenda and lying.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Now they are reporting that explosive devices have been found at the school. I can't wait to never hear why this pos did it.


Frickin' Texicans..


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




So if a woman is being held by 8 guys and is being drugged and raped and she breaks free and kills them in self-defense to get away, you would then shoot her in the head.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Liberalism has destroyed our public schools


They are in crumbles..


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Did you, as many schools today, have a financial incentive to place children on ADHD class drugs?

How Schools Are Making Big Money On 'ADD/ADHD'

And this:

Are Schools Pushing Ritalin?

From the link:



> Parents have come forward with "horror stories" about intimidation by schools to get kids onto drugs. At the hearing, Patricia Weathers testified about her son, whom school authorities in Millbrook, N.Y., encouraged to take Ritalin and other medications to curb his disruptive behavior. But the drugs caused hallucinations, and she refused to keep him medicated, leading school officials to pursue protective custody of the child. She asks, "What concerns me is the intimidation tactics that a school can use on a parent to coerce them to drug their child." Weather finally put her son in a private school.



Sorry, I am not impressed


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I refuse to entertain that dumb argument any further. It's beyond retarded don't you think?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



So then how did Cruz get into Parkland?

How did the moron with a shotgun get into this school?

And how come these parents are questioning the NY policy

https://nypost.com/2018/04/08/parents-push-for-locked-entrances-at-city-schools/


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No one advocated arming teachers, dolt


----------



## Picaro (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a successful counterargument, no.
> ...



You f demented, sociopathic fags killed more people with AIDS and HIV than any AR-15 has in the U.S.  Go play with your feces with the other gimps, you have nothing to say here worth reading.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yeah no one could just walk in with a fucking shotgun of the doors were locked right?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What absurdity. Push the kids onto mind altering drugs, expect them to be upstanding citizens in a zombie like state, then accuse others of dehumanizing people.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Liberalism has destroyed our public schools



School shootings are caused by liberalism Tom?

Now I've heard it all


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Bnigo...I don't care why he did it(obviously there are justifiable homicides and they don't count in here)......time to get rid of it.....same for the Aurora shooter and the parkland shooter....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, I haven't had any school shootings, but students were found with weapons and fake bombs on them.

Cruz was wearing his ROTC shirt from the school.  Most of the students knew him.  That's how he walked in.  

It was at the beginning of the day wasn't it?  I'll bet he mingled with the other students and walked in.  I'll wait for the facts, unlike you who prefers to spout tired, worn-out bullshit excuses.

Next idiocy, please!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


No, that's justifiable homicide...aka self defense.....

Please don't compare that to shooting up a school.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You would think not, but if one wanted to blast their way in there's basically nothing stopping them..


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Nope. Different scenario entirely. Self defense is a far cry from murder.

What that student did was murder. Plan and simple.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Of course it hasn't.  The other poster is basing their assessment on facts that are not in evidence yet.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Liberalism has destroyed our public schools
> ...


Yes by recognizing all humans as equal it's laying the groundwork for overt and covert operations.


----------



## Claudette (May 18, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I agree. I don't give a shit why he did what he did. He should be killed right there on site.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No one except the NRA, and nearly every barrel stroker on this board at one time or another, dolt.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......


That solves it every time. 

Ha, but we can thank Trump for allowing the NRA to funnel laundered dirty money through Russia  into Trump's campaign so he could get elected at the expense of not having common sense gun laws.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Now we're talking.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



Obama's Deep State is killing these kids


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


But we are making progress. 

In another thousand years we all may be to fat and weak to lift an assault rifle much less pull the damned trigger.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Well I do believe in trials...so I think we should expedite this....and if he's found guilty........let the shooting start!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You refuse to entertain it because you have no decent rebuttal. You're focusing on the physical aspect, whereas I focus on the psychological aspect. A gun can't read your mind. It isn't some magical talisman that influences a person's thoughts. Only the person can choose to take up a weapon and use it. Only a person can kill.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.



Post offices?????????

When was the last time you saw any security precautions at a post office?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Use social media to drive these students into a frenzy of hating one another.


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Actually, Blacksand had some examples of mass killings with knives in China--musta been Kung Fu shit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It keeps idiots who think they know how to run a school out of there, so they cannot harm anyone.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


I ordered the deep dish death for myself.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


They tried to dope my kid up with Ritalin, we told them f- off. He grew up just fine.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Sure and violate fire code all at the same time.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


But the thoughts pull the trigger. And without the trigger, the thoughts render the trigger useless.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Well, Dana Loesch was right for 8 kids....."time's up".


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Big Pharma can make a buck off of turning kids into emotionless killing zombies
> ...



Here's a short list:

• “Columbine mass-killer Eric Harris was taking Luvox — like Prozac, Paxil, Zoloft, Effexor and many others, a modern and widely prescribed type of antidepressant drug called selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, or SSRIs.” Along with fellow student Dylan Klebold, Harris shot 13 to death and wounded 24 in a headline-grabbing 1999 rampage. “Luvox manufacturer Solvay Pharmaceuticals concedes that during short-term controlled clinical trials, 4 percent of children and youth taking Luvox — that’s one in 25 — developed mania, a dangerous and violence-prone mental derangement characterized by extreme excitement and delusion.”

• Twenty-five-year-old Patrick Purdy murdered five children and wounded 30 in a schoolyard shooting rampage in Stockton, California, in 1989. He’d been taking “Amitriptyline, an antidepressant, as well as the antipsychotic drug Thorazine.”

• “Kip Kinkel, 15, murdered his parents in 1998 and the next day went to his school, Thurston High in Springfield, Oregon, and opened fire on his classmates, killing two and wounding 22 others. He had been prescribed both Prozac and Ritalin.”

WND’s Leo Hohmann adds to the picture, having reported in 2015 (all quotations are his):

• “Aaron Ray Ybarra, 26, of Mountlake Terrace, Washington, allegedly opened fire with a shotgun at Seattle Pacific University in June 2014, killing one student and wounding two others.” Ybarra “said he’d been prescribed with Prozac and Risperdal to help him with his problems.”

• “Jose Reyes, the Nevada seventh-grader who went on a shooting rampage at his school in October 2013 was taking a prescription antidepressant [Prozac] at the time….”

• “Navy Yard shooter Aaron Alexis sprayed bullets at office workers and in a cafeteria on Sept. 16, 2013, killing 13 people including himself. Alexis had been prescribed [generic antidepressant] Trazodone by his Veterans Affairs doctor.”

• “In 1988, 31-year-old Laurie Dann went on a shooting rampage in a second-grade classroom in Winnetka, Ill., killing one child and wounding six. She had been taking the antidepressant Anafranil as well as Lithium, long used to treat mania.”

• “In Paducah, Kentucky, in late 1997, 14-year-old Michael Carneal, son of a prominent attorney, traveled to Heath High School and started shooting students in a prayer meeting taking place in the school’s lobby, killing three and leaving another paralyzed. Carneal reportedly was on Ritalin.”

• “In 2005, 16-year-old Jeff Weise, living on Minnesota’s Red Lake Indian Reservation, shot and killed nine people and wounded five others before killing himself. Weise had been taking Prozac.”

• “47-year-old Joseph T. Wesbecker, just a month after he began taking Prozac in 1989, shot 20 workers at Standard Gravure Corp. in Louisville, Kentucky, killing nine. Prozac-maker Eli Lilly later settled a lawsuit brought by survivors.”

There are more. In many cases the toxicology reports were never released under court order, but there is testimony to support the use of these exact class of antidepressants. In other cases there were no trace of the drug in the system, but testimony that they just got off, or suddenly stopped taking them, which creates an even more dangerous period of withdrawal.

And there are mounting studies, the biggest compliled by Oxford University that shows 2 key things:

1. Those on this class of drugs are 50% more likely to commit a violent crime, such as Homicide, than those treated with other methods.

2. That other treatment courses have better over all and faster results than SSRI. Even Placebo was found equally effective with faster results.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I don't know about your "horror stories" but I know as a teacher, I could have been fired and prosecuted for even advocating a parent medicate their child.  It's called practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah, the big one in China involved FIVE PERPS. For some reason I don't see 5 misfit kids all going bonkers at once and plotting such a thing. 

It would have to involve a large and highly trained terrorist group.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



LOL.

Are you really going with that? "Without the gun, the killer can't kill"?

I needed a hearty belly laugh today.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Well, Dan Loesch was right for 8 kids....."time's up".


Makes you all tingly doesn't it?


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


As long as criminals have guns, so will we.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.
> ...



Is the safety of our children only something you believe when you are pushing removing people of their rights?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Kids have to get in the school, don't they?

So you think NY is typical?

Idiot!

This past year, I spent my mornings watching a locked door for 15 minutes before school to make sure no one let anyone in the back door.

Yet, you say we don't even lock the doors!  Up yours moron!


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.
> ...



Every time I go there. There are metal detectors at the door.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> You refuse to entertain it because you have no decent rebuttal. You're focusing on the physical aspect, whereas I focus on the psychological aspect. A gun can't read your mind. It isn't some magical talisman that influences a person's thoughts. Only the person can choose to take up a weapon and use it. Only a person can kill.



Hey, I'm a gun owner - not a grabber. I agree that people kill people. 

But the right kind of gun as opposed to a knife, hammer or anything else makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No were not, stupid fuck.  What is your first language?  It's obviously not English


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



HuH 

Where did I suggest removing the right of responsible people to own guns?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.


The day you decide to take this issue seriously, is the day you can accurately compare statistical mass shootings in other countries to ours. Then and only then, will you be taken seriously. Of course, we all know that will never happen. There is nothing like truth in statistics that buries the argument of the other.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



How many elementary students are shooting up schools?  Oh, these shootings were at high schools by students or former students.  They blend in.

Why aren't you volunteering at a school to help with security?  Oh, nevermind.  I forgot that you probably could not pass the required background check for stupidity.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You want schools to hand out guns?  Seriously?  That's stupid.  Just let them bring their own


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


When at first you can't win the first argument, create another one to take its place. Typical NRA bs to change the narrative to one's rights. Lol! They are so predictable these days.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You didn't read the links. The teachers figured out a way to cover their asses.

But you did avoid to answer the question, which actually did answer it.

There is a financial incentive to put kids on these drugs.

But blame the guns, right?

You can't make this righteous indignation bullshit up if you tried.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> So your argument is that the Pulse Nightclub shooter or Vegas shooter could have killed just as many with a knife as with an AR-15 or a shotgun.
> 
> Sorry - stupid argument



*So your argument is that the Pulse Nightclub shooter or Vegas shooter COULD NOT have killed just as many with a vehicle or explosives or poisons?

Sorry - asinine argument of epic proportions.

Death toll rises to 85 in Bastille Day attack in Nice - CNN*


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Intelligent response ^ 

Clearly you haven't been paying attention. If I had a nickel for every time a poster here has advocated the NRA/Trump position as to arming teachers, I could wine and at the priciest restaurants in town every night for a month. 

Renewing Call To Arm Teachers, Trump Tells Governors The NRA Is 'On Our Side'


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> There is nothing like truth in statistics that buries the argument of the other.



Sure, like these?

How Often Do Guns Save Lives? CDC Survey On Defensive Gun Use Was Never Publicized -- Here's What It Said

CDC, in Surveys It Never Bothered Making Public, Provides More Evidence That Plenty of Americans Innocently Defend Themselves with Guns


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Listen ghoul, I said nothing of the sort, but like all libstains you cannot make an honest statement. Arming some teachers or other staff is not "handing out guns". Why do you have to twist and lie?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > You refuse to entertain it because you have no decent rebuttal. You're focusing on the physical aspect, whereas I focus on the psychological aspect. A gun can't read your mind. It isn't some magical talisman that influences a person's thoughts. Only the person can choose to take up a weapon and use it. Only a person can kill.
> ...


They have no interest in common sense arguments. That is their problem.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


I want free guns.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.



or......

Reverse all the Leftist policies that are causing these tragedies
.
.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


When do you ever make a common sense argument? Seems to me since we can't stop these schools shootings it would be common sense to arm some people so they can stop the killers.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > So your argument is that the Pulse Nightclub shooter or Vegas shooter could have killed just as many with a knife as with an AR-15 or a shotgun.
> ...



Murderers Murder, it's what they do. They don't give a flying fuck what tools are available, they do what they do best. Murder.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.
> ...


Like human reproduction?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I want free guns.



*^^^^^^*
*8 people dead and all this idiot can do is make fun of them*

*Nice*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



That's great!  Do you have signed affidavits from your kid's teachers?

Your definition of fine and theirs might be different.

My grandson has a split personality due to his ADHD.  When he is off his meds, he is an evil little bastard.  When he takes his meds, he is a nice normal little boy with no problems, and makes good grades.  His brother was the same way until he grew out of it and no longer takes any meds.  He just received an award for scoring the highest reading score in the 5th grade.  I blame their father's genes.

To each his own.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Arming teachers in school, on its face, is one of the most retarded ideas I have heard about in my life. They are paid to teach, not hunt.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > You want schools to hand out guns?  Seriously?  That's stupid.  Just let them bring their own
> ...



*^^^^^^*


> *8 people dead and all this idiot can do is make fun of them*
> 
> *Nice*


They are still gonna be dead no matter what I say.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Like human reproduction?



If you have nothing intelligent to add.....

Just be yourself
.
.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Like human reproduction?
> ...


I see you need to be specific reinforcement.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> They are still gonna be dead no matter what I say.



As always, you miss the point you callous POS


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Here's a short list:



That is intriguing.  Now all one needs to do is compare a list of ALL school shootings and show that a preponderance of the kids involved were on these drugs to show a correlation between these meds and the killings!  Then the issue is suddenly no longer about guns at all and the real question is why are all these kids getting pills?  Perhaps part of normal growing up is having emotional behavior problems and you can't fix that with a drug.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Hunting huh? lol


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.


Where has any liberal taken this as a joke?   Name names and show examples.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The doors open out!  Are you getting idiot lessons from another poster or is my sarcasm detector on the fritz?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Hey it could be like the "Obamaphone". We'll call it the Trumpgun program. Every kid in school gets a token and goes to a vending machine to choose their favorite Trumpgun - FREE!


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Good God, do you like looking like a sick little bastard?


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Alright, frag grenades..


----------



## Timmy (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Eight dead and one shooter detained. Another person is also detained. Not sure if that second was involved or not.
> 
> Oh yeah and I think they said this one was in a gun free zone.



It’s gun nut Texas .  Why don’t they just make schools gun free for all zones !  Oh yeah , cause that’s an insane idea .


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


What do you mean looking? I am..Part of facing death and having to laugh to avoid the depression that will eventually not kill me.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

These libs here are nothing but ghouls.


----------



## Timmy (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



They are also a bunch of mental cases wh firearms .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You must live in a very bad neighborhood or it is in a federal building.

I have NEVER seen a metal detector at any post office.


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


What if there is a fire outside?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You can begin the common sense approach by getting rid of weapons like AR's, that kill people in mass, in a hurry, and were originally built exclusively for the military, not for civilian use. Don't believe me, do the research. Any weapon that can kill as many people like grenades, bazookas, and the like,  as the AR can, should not be allowed on our streets. That's where your common sense lies. So, I just made a common sense argument. Now, refute it?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Hey it could be like the "Obamaphone". We'll call it the Trumpgun program. Every kid in school gets a token and goes to a vending machine to choose their favorite Trumpgun - FREE!



*Ahhh those caring, sympathetic lefties always screaming about how much  they care sooooo much for the victims.....*


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Only the post offices with bars on the windows.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Guess what?  I don't care if you are concerned about some BS in NY.  It mights as well be South Africa.  It has no bearing on me.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Liberalism has destroyed our public schools


How so?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.
> ...



You for example said 

"Texas is SOOOO blue"

More concerned with the politics than with those that died. A prime example of you not taking this seriously.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


  They also can't kill as many with a knife as an AR. Do you have a better counter argument to that? Not likely!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Never saw any of those either.

You guys need to either get out more or move!


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hey it could be like the "Obamaphone". We'll call it the Trumpgun program. Every kid in school gets a token and goes to a vending machine to choose their favorite Trumpgun - FREE!
> ...



Shitty sig dude .. are you bucking for a civil war?


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??



That would be cruel and unusual.  We are humane society. Give their families time, a day or two, to say good bye, even though their victims didn't get that chance.  Then hang um in the pubic square.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I see you need to be specific reinforcement.



Does that have an English translation ?
.
.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Make our schools as secure as banks, post offices, political offices, provide security, arm people, train them.
> ...


What are they?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


/——/ You fear Global Warming, guns, SUVs and religion


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Shitty sig dude .. are you bucking for a civil war?



It was taken directly from a news story this past week.   TRY to stay current....K?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Dollar to 1000 stale donuts David Hogg is already in flight and on the way to Santa Fe! Just like at Parkland, the gun grabber progressives will get all giddy but Congress will be doing a snoozefest two weeks later.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> How so?



How not ?


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Learn the English language idiot


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



You fucking dummy....shooter used a 12G.

Lol....."common sense" argument.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a short list:
> ...



Pertinent questions asked:

*Why have these shootings only happened in the past few decades*? This class of drug has only been prescribed to children in great number since then.

*Why have these shootings accelerated over the years? *They have accelerated as the rate of use of these have. Today there are over 8,000,000 children, under the age of 18 on these prescriptions. Nearly double what they were a few years ago. There are actually over 200,000 infants prescribed them!

*Why are there no mass shootings in England? *The use of this class of drugs have been mostly banned for Children in England and those that remain are on a highly restricted basis.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Dollar to 1000 stale donuts David Hogg is already in flight and on the way to Santa Fe! Just like at Parkland, the gun grabber progressives will get all giddy but Congress will be doing a snoozefest two weeks later.


If that is your idea of a counter argument to this shooting, then we have nothing else to worry about coming from you.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Dan Loesch was right for 8 kids....."time's up".
> ...


Not at all...makes me sad.  But also rather helpless to the point of knowing I should no longer care.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


By definition, it is


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Fox news said something like the killer unleashed a hail of bullets. Hard to do with a shotgun, huh?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Not at all...makes me sad.  But also rather helpless to the point of knowing I should no longer care.



Then get active in pressing our lawmakers to stop ignoring the underlying causes.

I've pointed them out at least once in this thread...go back and look.
.
.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Now you lie. No one hands out guns. Goddam I hate you lying scum.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I am aware of global warming.  I see the havoc wrought by guns.  I am a Christian.

I don't want any religion calling the shots.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



It will end only when the government has all the guns and shooting people becomes illegal, er, or something.

Global Warming??


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



C'mon s0n.... full disclosure. Do you possess a wiffle ball bat self defense arsenal. Your statements thus far indicate as much


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



As I've provided links to before. Those mental cases NOT PRESCRIBED SSRI class drugs account for nearly no cases of Homicidal behavior. It is a small segment of "mental cases", those on SSRI prescriptions that account for nearly all, if not all mass shootings.

It's not the illness, it's the treatment. And, as I've provided additional links for, the mental illness you speak up has better, more effective treatment options (including Placebo) that work faster and with better outcomes, then these.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Thank you for making my point, bodie. 

You don't take this seriously. 

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



That's what I said, moron.  I didn't lie, you are stupid


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Several dirtbag Meathead progressives have already said on this thread we can afford police in schools..... but the same assholes think of 500 billion dollar taxpayer handout to companies like solyndra is money well spent.

This is the crazy s*** we're dealing with Frank.... just woefully misguided Disney thinking bozos.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


Never. 

Next dumb question or trolling comment?


----------



## Timmy (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



First two questions :   School shootings have become en Vogue .  Copycats pop up everywhere .

England :  they have strict gun control .


----------



## Crepitus (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


When we have some control over people's access to firearms.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......


As if that is any worse than you CONDESCENDING TROLLING INTENT.

How much lower can you go that to use dead kids as a means to mock religious people.

FUCKING SCUMBAG


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Some?

How much is "some"?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


How is that a joke?   Explain, please.


----------



## Crepitus (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


An illegal murdered 3 people here in KC last week. When will it end?

When we have CONTROL of our borders?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


It takes a "fucking dummy" to ignore common sense arguments. Are you that intellectually bankrupt, that you cannot look up statistics of mass shootings with AR's in this country, as opposed to other countries, which have a ban on these type weapons? Of course you are. I don't care what the shooter used today. I care about having a beginning approach to common sense. One of the best and easiest ways to kill in mass is with an AR. Period! We begin there.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Does it make you sad enough to reconsider your stupid plan of stopping shootings by disarming victims?  It doesnt


bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Does it make you sad enough to reconsider your stupid plan to stop shootings by disarming victims?  It doesn't does it?  Yep, you're tingly


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...


Fascinating.....your reaction to someone extending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...



Thoughts and prayers are all some people have to give. What else does Jim expect them to do? Go to an anti-gun rights rally? Yell f**k the NRA?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...


I'm not a believer in God but you are CLEARLY a trash individual of low character.

Welcome to ignore


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



I think the most hysterical oxymoron I've ever heard of is a progressive gun expert!!

Oh and no worries s0n.....David Hogg is being flown in to El Paso Texas. You gun grabbers can get all giddy again!


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You want to disarm me.  Fuck your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Fail. Go munch some shag carpet dyke


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 18, 2018)

Another democrat created scene to advance their gun grabbing agenda.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Interesting.....you are welcome to show any post of mine that has stated that we should disarm victims.    Ready?   Go.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 18, 2018)

The behaviors of people after a shooting like this are as instructive on our culture as are the shootings themselves.

We just keep getting lower and lower.


----------



## KissMy (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> *When will this end?*


 Just suck it up snowflake... School shootings are the new normal. #MAGA!


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


More murders of U.S. citizens occur from domestic terrorism. When you have control of that, is when things will get better. Illegals and mass shootings in this country are mostly non-existent. Stay focused on the real problem.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Fascinating.... your hypocrisy. You know Jim wasn't being serious. Sarcasm must not be a thing you can detect well, is it?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


Tell that to the parents asshole.


----------



## Crepitus (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


That's nice, enjoy your echo chamber!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Not you again.

Go away,  you aren't helping.

-Sincerely, a Trump voter


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I focus on the real problem with every post. Read my sig


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Again, you are making things up.   Where have I ever stated that I want to disarm you or anyone else?    Point those posts of mine out.   Ready?   Go.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Just ignore him. Neocons are just as bad as Neoliberals. Just pay him no mind.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



You had these school shootings pre-Trump though eg. Columbine that occur when Bill Clinton was in office and also that was during the Assault Weapons Ban, so how did banning Assault Weapons prevent Columbine? It didn't.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> No one is asking the right questions.
> 
> Why are our kids so violent? Why do they value life so little? Why is killing an option?
> 
> Until we answer those questions, the killing will continue.



The children are filled with drugs, topped off by marijuana and fed a steady diet of social media hate.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

One quick gander through this thread and it is indeed easy to see how progressives rightly earned the moniker of basing every decision in their lives on pure emotion.

Ghey


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


When you manufacture an intelligent argument in favor of your signature, you be sure to let us know what that is will you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......



Yes Thoughts and Prayers the same as the # Leftists do every time there is an Islamist Terror attack, you offer Thoughts and Prayers and nothing else eg. total banning of importing more Islamics to Western nations, yet whenever there is a school shooting you demand that 99% of the law abiding Americans who have firearms should be punished for a random maniac who has done a shooting massacre.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Liberal loon detected


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Statistics is your friend, if you only you invite statistics into that bubble world of yours.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.
> ...



And Leftists are never partisan? Leftists when there is another school shooting immediately whip out the Politics Card, most of them usually blaming The Donald.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Are you that intellectually bankrupt, that you cannot look up statistics of mass shootings with AR's in this country, as opposed to other countries, which have a ban on these type weapons?



Hmm, I can look up the stats and see they don't support your argument. You always use the qualifier "compared to other countries" but as it stands, just a handful of mass murders are carried out with an AR style assault weapon. 



> *1. America is relatively safe, and the trend is toward becoming safer.*
> 
> 
> According to the National Crime Victimization Survey, violent crime has been declining steadily since the early 1990s.
> ...



Here Are 8 Stubborn Facts on Gun Violence in America


Fact Check: Are Most Gun Crimes Committed With Handguns?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You are failing miserably as expected. No real intelligent counter argument to this problem, so everyone else who has one, becomes the "Liberal Loon". What a coward you are. You mean to tell me you can't even lock horns with a bunch of "liberal Loons"? Lol! You're a friggin joke, and a coward. Get out of here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm not in any Bubble, unlike 99.9% of Leftists who exist in the Leftist Bubble of Alternative Reality Where The Real World Never Enters.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

Which comes first these days.  The demand for stricter gun control or the whining about that demand?

I think I'll call it a tie.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well take a bow s0n....we're all real proud of ya! David Hogg said the same exact thing.... and Congress could not possibly have gone to sleep any faster!!

It's all about who's not winning s0n!!

@www.youlose.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



*"Get out of here."*

You get out of here, Grampa has been here since 2011 you only joined 14 days ago.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


Donald was the one who allowed the NRA to collude with Russia to commit campaign finance violations by laundering money through Russia to influence the election. But that's another matter. 

Oh yea, and another thing; you can stick the politics you no where. I care about gun safety. Something your ilk seem to be cowardly afraid of.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > No one is asking the right questions.
> ...



Yah, go back to the daze of just Marijuana, LSD and Beer(when all else failed)!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> What a coward you are.



Gramps is far from being a coward, keyboard warrior.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Says the noob who has no knowledge of my posting history.

Here's a hint jackass, I have intelligent conversations with intelligent people. I troll everyone else.


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.
> ...


They also tightly control entrances and use metal detectors. Multiple layers of security works. 


Pop23 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Big pharma does not force kids to take mind numbing drugs. Parents and teachers do.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Then it's time for Grandpa to retire. He or she has yet to produce anything of substance that resembles an intelligent counter argument. If all Grandpa can do is float around "liberal Loon" aspersions, then he needs climb back in his cowardly hole from where he came from.


----------



## grainbely (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Yeah cuz school shootings been happening monthly for decades. :[ We're all desensitized to them now like it's normal crime per usual. Nothing to see here. Just innocent helpless kids getting murdered.

If it was 9 pretty blondes getting murdered by an illegal immigrant, we'd have to mobilize into legions of conservative political activists and force through some legislation next week.


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > I will say it again. I wish schools would take security seriously. You do not see mass shootings in courtrooms.
> ...


1963? Who gives a shit?


----------



## grainbely (May 18, 2018)

Prayers and thoughts. If it was an illegal alien, we'd do something.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Prayers and thoughts. If it was an illegal alien, we'd do something.



What a truly insensitive post. That's just like me saying, "if it were a Trump supporter, you'd be cheering."

Wow. I've almost had enough.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yea, I can only imagine. Like the one's who have no problem in burying your counter argument on their first post, like me. When you feel like you are prepared next time, do try and come back with something remotely debatable will you?


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Big Pharma can make a buck off of turning kids into emotionless killing zombies
> ...


There is federal grant money for schools for each kid diagnosed with certain disorders. They receive a financial incentive to get as many kids as possible hooked on these fucked up drugs.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



We are in much agreement, but Parents also seek good information, and for some reason, folks give these people in white jackets far more respect than they deserve.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 18, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??


Because we have a justice system?

Are you really ready to give anyone at all the power to try and convict someone on the spot?


----------



## Moonglow (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


No, it isn't if you use elephant shot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



*"Donald was the one who allowed the NRA to collude with Russia to commit campaign finance violations by laundering money through Russia to influence the election. But that's another matter." *

ROFLAO Grampa is correct you are a loon and not only a loon a Conspiracy Theorist one. Hey SassyIrishLass we have another one of those Leftists that has an IQ of 240 or what....EVAH 

I think Theowl32 should be in this thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



It's not Grampa who is pushing crazy Conspiracy Theory nonsense, it's you who is doing that.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Where have I dehumanized anyone?  Show me.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

I like your signature....except they're not Refugees...they're invaders


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > What a coward you are.
> ...


Then Grandpa better put his Grandpa warrior helmet on then. As it stands right now, he just got taken out to the wood shed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.


Wrong. 

The only thing liberals don't take seriously are conservatives. 

And the right's 'solution' to gun violence is a joke.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So you are no longer for disarming teachers and. Admins with cc permits?


----------



## Lewdog (May 18, 2018)

This isn't the time to argue about gun control...



Can we just wait a few weeks until the next mass shooting to do it instead?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Why would he go to El Paso?  Liberal sense of direction perhaps?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



When you refer to Geaux as a "con-servative".

You are literally posting the proof for me.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Picaro said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Really?  Who defends pedophiles like Dennis Hastert and Roy Moore?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I guess the Guinness World Record for biggest tin foil hat was just set right here.  Thank for playing, WTP.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Inside the Decade-Long Russian Campaign to Infiltrate NRA and Elect Trump

When you have something of substance to the contrary, you and Grandpa can do a tag team against those Loon conspiracies right?  Lol!


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


My goodness....where have I advocated pushing kids onto mind altering drugs?   Point out where I've advocated that in any way.


----------



## grainbely (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers and thoughts. If it was an illegal alien, we'd do something.
> ...


Are you offended?

If you said that id respond, No I don't chear for death, which is why I support more restrictions on ranged death machines that are obviously being abused.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



You haven't taken anything to the wood shed. Except maybe yourself, because of your unconscious addiction to self flagellation. 

I posted some facts about gun violence and you have yet to respond to me since. Stop acting like you're smarter than everyone else. 

I mean, you just did accuse the NRA of colluding with Russia. That means nobody should take you seriously.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


That tin foil hat has got you where it wants it now doesn't it? It has been  a pleasure to play with those who are  helpless to  have any intelligent counter arguments against common sense gun laws. It's like shooting fish out of a barrel. Heck, bring your friends. The more the merrier.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nice deflection into more absurdity, why would we expect anything less from you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



"ranged death machines"

Spare me.


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> Big pharma does not force kids to take mind numbing drugs. Parents and teachers do.




Parents and teachers do not prescribe drugs or perform diagnoses, behavioral clinics and psychologists do that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Such arrogance belies an actual argument. Care to hatch any more conspiracy theories today?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Are you offended?



Why shouldn't I be?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I'm not the one doing the accusing. I think it might be our intelligence community who is doing the accusing. And you are welcome for being corrected.Inside the Decade-Long Russian Campaign to Infiltrate NRA and Elect Trump


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


No, actually the one I have that you cannot intelligently refute is plenty for me. So no, this argument does not need a belied arrogance to stand on its own footing.  It seems that this one should keep you all tucked away in the rabbit hole for quite some time; Inside the Decade-Long Russian Campaign to Infiltrate NRA and Elect Trump


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



ROLLING STONE MAGAZINE?!?

You must be joking. Here, let me introduce you to the woodshed.

Just because Russia worked to infiltrate the NRA, does not mean the NRA knowingly cooperated with them. Russia wants to sew division, they don't necessarily care who wins. As we can all tell, those Russians are clearly regretting getting Trump elected. Oh boy that scheme surely backfired.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Huh?  Right wing wacko's post and act emotionally, many hysterically when they feel their right to own guns is even questioned.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...







It is certainly increasing in the UK and Europe.  Here in the USA the overall trend is DOWN.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Dollar to 1000 stale donuts David Hogg is already in flight and on the way to Santa Fe! Just like at Parkland, the gun grabber progressives will get all giddy but Congress will be doing a snoozefest two weeks later.


Actually, it's more likely that trump is on his way in AF1 so he can rush in and save everyone.  Serious comment.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Huh? Right wing wacko's post and act emotionally, many hysterically when they feel their right to own guns is even questioned.



And lefties like you appear when some loon with a gun shoots up a school, with emotional arguments. You get emotional when someone stands up for their right to own a gun.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



1. Those on this class of Drug, having homicidal thought would be easily influenced by what they see on TV. So this is no surprise

2. SSRI use in children in England was, for the most part banned. Those that remain, Prozac, is incredibly regulated, so rarely prescribed.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Take it seriously?   As serious as a heart attack.....a heart attack that someone in Texas has.....there's nothing I can do about it but be sad.


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Are you offended?
> ...


Try the CDZ.  You've been here long enough to know better.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.
> ...




You're no liberal, a progtard yes, but no liberal and that is exactly why we have Trump in the WH. You thought you had it locked with Clinton and conservatives stuffed you


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


He and the rest of the loons sure took all those polls seriously didn't they?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 18, 2018)

I guess I'll just keep the sig.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Ah yes and they were very quiet Nov 10th


----------



## August West (May 18, 2018)

blastoff said:


> Probably another snowflake student upset he couldn’t get seconds of Michelle’s government approved lunch-like midday meal.


This is funny to you? You`re more fucked up than I gave you credit for.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 You were anything but "sad" earlier. You were looking forward to the political ramifications of this tragedy.

Your sadness is hollow.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I understand that you are upset......but there is no need to make stuff up about people because you are so helpless.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Right wing wacko's post and act emotionally, many hysterically when they feel their right to own guns is even questioned.
> ...



Seriously?  You post ^^^ is an example of a hysterical response to my comment, which BTW has dozens of posts by those who cherish their guns over the right of others to live.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



POST OF THE DAY! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another democrat created scene to advance their gun grabbing agenda.


Ah.....I'm surprised it took so long for this to be called a false flag by trumpanzees.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You didn't. 

It's just another rightwing lie, just another rightwing straw man fallacy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



I will post wherever I please.

People lack the common decency to revere the dead and leave politics out of it for at least a day or so. So damned disrespectful to the families to which the victims belonged. Don't lecture me.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Dollar to 1000 stale donuts David Hogg is already in flight and on the way to Santa Fe! Just like at Parkland, the gun grabber progressives will get all giddy but Congress will be doing a snoozefest two weeks later.
> ...


Remember when Obama said he hand picked and led the team that got obama?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Osama?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


"No longer"?   I never have been for disarming teachers or against CC permits.  Why do you make things up about me some much?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 18, 2018)

lemme guess.

AR15s?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I've done everything but be hysterical in this thread. But that is, however, your first response to a tragedy like this.

Wry, I'm going to let you in on a little secret.

You have _never_ seen me be hysterical. If you want me to demonstrate, I can easily arrange that.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> I guess I'll just keep the sig.



It is after all, what you do best


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why were you arguing with me then?  Why are you arguing with people who do?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


And now, because I've replied to your post about "pushing kids onto mind-altering drugs", you say I am deflecting.   I don't think that word means what you think it means, boy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



O....K....A....Y....What....EVAH 

I would be happy to do a tag team with Grampa, but he has to buy the booze


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



More absurdity from the racist


----------



## dudmuck (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

dudmuck said:


>



The kid on the right.......

On Prozac


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


Whoa!   Who says I'm arguing?   Where in any of my posts have I argued with people who are for arming teachers or providing CC permits?


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You should look at the links.  All the other ones, which included a lot of deaths, were done by one person.  I'm not kidding about the Kung Fu training.  I don't know how they did it without mad skills.  It might have been Templar Kormac's link, not Blacksand's.  Anyway, it was interesting.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yeah, it's never _"quite time"_ to talk about some sensible gun reforms. I believe you even agreed with mine earlier. 

Thoughts & Prayers seem a little shallow at this point.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Raised by pathetic parents


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Notice once again, how these liars will NEVER define "sensible gun laws". Ever.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Gun bans...


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


And look at you....jumping to racism now.    

So sad to watch you flail like a windmill.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I did so this morning -  A few times in fact.

Go back to sleep Mikey


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No you didn't


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...


We'll, it looks like the domestic terrorists in this country are winning the battle from the imported one's in statistical mass shootings. Therefore, there hasn't been a lot of need for thoughts and prayers from Leftists when it comes to Islamic terrorist attacks in this country when it comes to mass shootings. 

You seem to be confusing the argument with Islamic terrorist bombing attacks with domestic mass murder with guns? Not sure how "thoughts and prayers" can be useful for both, when one of them has a clear common sense solution?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm more than ready Dr.

Ban all SSRI class antidepressant prescriptions for children and the problem with school shootings go away, just like they did in England.

Glad we have that problem solved.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> You should look at the links.  All the other ones, which included a lot of deaths, were done by one person.  I'm not kidding about the Kung Fu training.  I don't know how they did it without mad skills.  It might have been Templar Kormac's link, not Blacksand's.  Anyway, it was interesting.



Oh I've seen them. For one person with a knife to kill that many people would take as you say - Mad Skills.

For every one of those, there are ten of these:

Paris knife attack leaves 1 dead, 4 injured


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


And what is that solution?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Gun bans....lol


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Calling Big Pharma Terrorists! Now we are getting somewhere!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Really? Who defends pedophiles like Dennis Hastert and Roy Moore?



The same people who defend the likes of REP. Gerry Studds (D-Mass.), REP. Barney Frank (D-Mass.), REP Mel Reynolds (D-Ill.)...

California Congresswoman Jackie Speier, *Democrat*, wants to federalize a state law that protects *pedophiles*. No, that's not the main part of the bill, known in California as SB1172. Speier's bill is designed to prohibit counseling to change a person's sexual orientation.
*California Democrats Pass Bill That Protects Pedophiles*
www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3004300/posts


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Right wing wacko's post and act emotionally, many hysterically when they feel their right to own guns is even questioned.
> ...


Who are the emotional ones on this thread?  Calling other posters rude names?   Getting angry over posts?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yanno, I can be amiable with people when they make reasonable arguments. You clearly made one. But I still despise politicizing a tragedy, any tragedy, for mere political gain. Intelligent people offer thoughts and prayers rather than political talking points in response to mass shootings like these. 

But as for what they say about broken clocks...


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



England doesn't have the ridiculously easy assess to guns that we do.

Yes, your drug meme is interesting and I'm sure true in many situations - but doubt about a majority.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


"Common sense..." lol


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Another school shooting, another place weee concealed handguns are banned. Another school where teachers banned from carrying guns. Uniformed police not enough. When will we fix this!!!


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You wrote the post, sad to see you can't fess up to your own racism. It has been said, the biggest racists are those that say they aren't racists.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Different shooting but the same BS talking points


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Are you that intellectually bankrupt, that you cannot look up statistics of mass shootings with AR's in this country, as opposed to other countries, which have a ban on these type weapons?
> ...


You cannot change or fix the truth at your convenience, just because you want to. World statistics destroys any argument. It is what it is; America's gun culture vs. the world in 5 charts - CNN


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You're an interesting dude and I like you - FAR more to contribute than the average poster here. Thought provoking at a minimum.

But do we have something like an egg timer to determine when it is appropriate to discuss a few reforms?

I think you know that it is NEVER time to discuss these things with NRA fueled politicians.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Clearly you aren't being emotional when you refer to other people as "trumpanzees" or "con-servatives".

Your responses in this thread are essentially a case study in the emotional and argumentative habits of hard leftists.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



And you standing on the sidelines just making pithy retorts, then YOU CAN'T BLAME ME, I NEVER SAID THAT!

What a friggin coward.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


I don't give a shit about the rest of the world. They are too busy being over ran by muslims.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Obviously...there is still a lot to do.....since you are still posting.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Word of advice...CNN is shit


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

*The Left - *

STOP THE MADNESS - We MUST OUTLAW AND CONFISCATE GUNS NOW !!!!!!!

*The REALITY - *

Confiscating ALL guns might reduce the number of deaths a bit...but a disarmed society no longer retains the capability to resist government organized tyranny*.*

*The Left - 
*
In modern times, there is no need for civilians to have arms, governments don't become tyrannical like they did in past history

*The Reality - 
*
China JUST became a dictatorship and is likely entering a new century of oppression and abuse of power and large scale human suffering
Russia recently became a de facto Dictatorship with the assassination of opposition leaders becoming common
Venezuela JUST became a dictatorship and is falling into a chaotic, deadly, murderous state of poverty and human suffering
North Korea and China have entered into agreements assuring much of Asia will remain under Authoritarian control for the foreseeable future.

*The Left - *

But the US is different.   The US could never fall like that

*The Reality - *

The IRS was recently used as a political tool against select groups
A President was elected that the Left claims is a tyrant of the worst kind, (so is this REALLY a good time to be disarming America?)
Politicians and Congressmen are coming into office and amassing great wealth.  Is that not a sign of corruption?
Under George Bush, The Patriot Act was initiated which GREATLY reduces Due Process and subjects Americans to UnConstitutional searches and seizures.
Congress passed Civil Forfeiture Laws allowing Law enforcement at any level to confiscate your property with NO warrant and with nearly ZERO recourse

*The Conclusion*
*While there is a cost to pay, American citizens must remain armed per the 2nd Amendment in order to have even the slightest chance of resisting corruption and to discourage political/governmental instability.   Remember, in a perfect society, government is not even necessary, but in reality, is the result of the need to correct HUMAN FAULTS & SHORTCOMINGS.*


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Who defends pedophiles like Dennis Hastert and Roy Moore?
> ...


Barney Frank?  What was he convicted of?


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"It's time for our school buildings to have the same level of security as our government buildings. Gun-Free Zone signs have done nothing to keep our school children safe. They've turned them into defenseless victims. And it must stop." - Wacky Joe Walsh


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Guns have been around FOREVER but this uptick in mass killings is new. We will NOT be able to fix the problem until we properly identify it. Guns don’t kill people, psychotic ANIMALS kill people! Media also needs to stop giving these people the notoriety they want!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> But do we have something like an egg timer to determine when it is appropriate to discuss a few reforms?



There is something called "reverence" that I was taught at a young age. You just don't go around talking about gun control/gun rights when the bodies aren't even cold yet. Politicizing it only proceeds to re-insert the lost of a loved one into the minds of their family. I think that is rather cruel. 

What else is there to say?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



The basic misunderstand is, our side wants to stop the child from becoming a Monster, and your side kind of likes the ides that children are becoming monsters to advance a political ideology.  

Sell it somewhere where they care. He we seek answers, not political points.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Banning AR's for starters. No civilian needs one. And no one has yet given me a logical/intelligent reason for owning them.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Heartbreaking moment as Santa Fe High School student is asked if she thought a shooting 'would not happen' at her school: "It's been happening everywhere. I've always kind of felt like eventually it was going to happen here too."


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 U know what a SRO is?  If they are cowards... They are the armed guards..


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> You're an interesting dude and I like you - FAR more to contribute than the average poster here. Thought provoking at a minimum.



I'm flattered.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

dudmuck said:


>



I've done a bit of research on my own and determined that your argument definitely has merit. 

School Shooters & Stabbings Committed by those on Psychiatric Drugs | CCHR International


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"The Texas school murder suspect has been identified as 17-year-old Dimitrios Pagourtzis. he attended the Assumption of the Virgin Mary Greek Orthodox Church in Galveston."


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > But do we have something like an egg timer to determine when it is appropriate to discuss a few reforms?
> ...


You're on here aren't you? Doesn't look like you learned too much?


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> When will this end?



When Society admits what the Left can never admit, that liberalism is one massive failure.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Guns have been around FOREVER but this uptick in mass killings is new. We will NOT be able to fix the problem until we properly identify it. Guns don’t kill people, psychotic ANIMALS kill people! Media also needs to stop giving these people the notoriety they want!



I dislike this guy, but he has the answer. Watch it all the way through. We have the answer, and it ain't gun control.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



The Founders, in their infinite wisdom, said it's none of your fucking business


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"interesting that the two worst school gun massacres this year were in Florida and Texas, whose GOP Gov's function as NRA deputies"


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I see you want to go on with this "your own racism" vein.   Want to let us in on your little secret world where, in your eyes, I'm a racist?   And you calling me a racist has anything to do with reality......or with this thread?


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



"Over ran"......English your second language?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Dude, now you're out of bounds. 

As I gun owner and 2nd amendment advocate myself - 

I object to the goofy insinuation that we want children to become monsters and cheer school (or any other) shootings.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"Today’s murders in Texas leave me feeling angry, sad and frustrated, but the one emotion I’m not feeling is shock. I’m not shocked. We argued for a while. We changed nothing. We fixed nothing. So, why would the killings stop? They won’t."


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Hoam skooled ;-)


----------



## bendog (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


antidepressants caused this?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You must, otherwise you wouldn't be posting here about the tool, and not the cause.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Not if it keeps your own facts in the closet.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"Just saw Rep. Ted Deutch come hug Rep. Weber— passing the torch from the last member to have a school shooting in his district to the next. Heartbreaking stuff"


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


My goodness....are you going all PC on us?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bendog said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A class of them. SSRI

They have been used by most, and maybe all of the school shooters.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Gov Abbott: 2 others being interviewed other than shooter. Shotgun and .38 revolver were weapons used; appear to have been taken from father.


----------



## MindWars (May 18, 2018)

When will it end,  when idiots think putting signs up stops shootings.

When idiots learn being able to defend yourselves stops shooting

When idiots begin to learn  NOT being a victim lowers gun shootings 


That's when.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Facts and CNN have rarely met


----------



## MindWars (May 18, 2018)

Your gun runners who don't FOLLOW GUN LAWS nor need them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What else would I be using to post here?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Wait....and yet you want to accuse people of saying things they never said.....and YOU are the victim?        It never ceases to amaze me, the combination of flim-flammery and stupidity trumpanzees possess.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Gov Abbott 2 weeks ago at NRA Nat’l convention:”The problem is not guns. It’s hearts without God.”

Moments ago:”we need to do more than pray for victims and their families.”


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Barney Frank? What was he convicted of?



Funny the word convicted was not mentioned in any of the posts I am responding to or in the posts I have posted... You're making shit up again sis... Stick to the facts...
Oh and Barney Frank could be incarcerated for felony stupid...


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Where have I claimed to be a victim. You on the right thread?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Notice this guy said "for starters". Tell us how banning AR-15's will stop shootings when there a hundred other brands or more just as lethal or more so. Hmmm?


----------



## Trumpisgod25 (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


This is why we need more guns in the united states. We should arm gun adept teachers. Gun control is a sham. The ar15 is not a weapon of war


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Classic.

Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

* 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.*

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump TrumpTrump Trump


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Well, all the red flags yet again on this one and nothing was done in the gun-centric states of Florida OR Texas.

The Texas student arrested for gunning down 10 people at his high school Friday is a 17-year-old named Dimitrios Pagourtzis, according to CBS News.

Officials haven’t officially released his name, but law enforcement sources tell the Associated Press and other outlets that Pagourtzis is the suspect they have in custody.

A month ago, an Instagram account that appears to belong to Pagourtzis posted a photo of a handgun and a knife on a bed, with the caption “hi f–kers.”

And screenshots of Pagourtzis’ now-deleted Facebook page show that he recently posted images of a T-shirt with “Born to Kill” written across it and a coat covered in pins that he said represented “kamikaze tactics” and “bravery.”

Witnesses told CW 39 Houston News that the shooter was wearing army boots, a trench coat and a “Born to Kill” shirt when he stormed the school.

One student said Pagourtzis always dressed like that.

“He wears a trench coat every day, and it’s like 90 degrees out here,” Dustin Severin, 17, told a local NBC affiliate.

“He’s been picked on by coaches before, for smelling bad and stuff like that. And he doesn’t really talk to very many people either. He keeps to himself.”

He was away from school for several days before the shooting, student Avery Garza told Buzzfeed News. ​
And he donned a Nazi uniform for the carnage - Sad 

Sante Fe School Shooter Dimitrios Pagourtzis Wore NAZI Uniform . . . 'White Supremacist'!!


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

I've said it 1000 times... grown adults aren't the ones running into schools and shooting them up, it's other high school kids who are sick of being picked on. You want to blame someone? Blame the kids trolling and bullying other kids in school and social media.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## bendog (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Correlation is not the same as cause effect.  I'd think crazy ass social media might be an indicator though.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Not true - as for "the tool and not the cause" - It's just that I believe some tools are more appropriate for certain jobs. 

Would you choose a roofing nail gun, or a Phillips-ead screwdriver to reroof?


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"Texas Gov. Greg Abbott: Information indicates shooting suspect had wanted to commit suicide following school shooting, but "didn't have the courage." Abbott says shooter "gave himself up."


----------



## bendog (May 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> I've said it 1000 times... grown adults aren't the ones running into schools and shooting them up, it's other high school kids who are sick of being picked on. You want to blame someone? Blame the kids trolling and bullying other kids in school and social media.


Well not every bullied kid kills, and I doubt every kid on antidepressants or posting neo Nazi shit on facebook is either.  But there does seem to be a lack of responsible adult supervision.  Schools and social workers and cops can't be the same as parents, but it seems money will have to be found to employ more "watchers," and yeah that includes people who investigate and stop bullying.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Your gun runners who don't FOLLOW GUN LAWS nor need them.
> 
> View attachment 194158


I'm shocked to hear that guns from "Fast and Furious" were used in this TX school shooting.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You've been ranting that these school shootings place the blood of these children on the hands of the NRA and their members, when I've clearly shown the link between a class of antidepresant and most of these shootings, and you respond with righteous indignation?

That is the height of absurdity


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> You've been ranting that these school shootings place the blood of these children on the hands of the NRA and their members, when I've clearly shown the link between a class of antidepresant and most of these shootings, and you respond with righteous indignation?
> 
> That is the height of absurdity



I am willing to assess blame to both drugs and lax gun laws as promoted by the NRA.

We'll find out soon I guess if this kid was on prescription drugs.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


That's what troll liars are all about. Fake.


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


Scraping the Constitution is hardly a plan. Gun bans and restrictions have done nothing to slow down violence.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been ranting that these school shootings place the blood of these children on the hands of the NRA and their members, when I've clearly shown the link between a class of antidepresant and most of these shootings, and you respond with righteous indignation?
> ...


You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

The NRA trains local, state and federal law enforcement...the democrats constantly attack law enforcement and prevent them from arresting violent gun criminals.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches gun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> That's what troll liars are all about. Fake.



Your entire gig is all about calling people liars and/or trolls.

Up your game Mikey


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bendog said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it 1000 times... grown adults aren't the ones running into schools and shooting them up, it's other high school kids who are sick of being picked on. You want to blame someone? Blame the kids trolling and bullying other kids in school and social media.
> ...



between 1000 and 1500 additional teen suicides are blamed on this class of drug each year. They contain the highest FDA warning known as "Black Box". They have substantially be banned in England for use by children. They have been linked to a 50% higher rate of Violent criminal behavior by their takers.

No, not all users become monsters, but enough do that an entire Country has banned their use by children


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > That's what troll liars are all about. Fake.
> ...


Stop lying then.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Ya, whatever you say ... 2aguy


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

RIP to the souls lost.

May we all find the strength to build a better world where this doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You've been ranting that these school shootings place the blood of these children on the hands of the NRA and their members, when I've clearly shown the link between a class of antidepresant and most of these shootings, and you respond with righteous indignation?
> ...


The NRA? Look out! They are right behind you! I guess you are unfamiliar with all the very stringent laws in cities such as Chicago and Baltimore. They have failed. Stop picking on law abiding citizens and work on the real problems.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


He is fully aware that i copied his post and is ok with it. Next deflection?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No - Gun laws have NOT failed.

Read & learn

States with strict gun laws have fewer firearms deaths. Here's how your state stacks up
Strict state gun laws linked to fewer suicides and murders
What impact do state gun laws have on shooting deaths?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Find your own schtick - 2aguy's was old on its own


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You have serious insecurity issues needing to keep saying "us."  Why do you consider your own opinion, the only one you can speak for, so worthless on own?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


It's a universal truth troll. You don't like it? Too bad.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> It's a universal truth troll. You don't like it? Too bad.



No - It's NRA propaganda as posted by trolls and liars who's ONLY gig is to call other people trolls and liars.

You need new material


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



She's a cheerleader. By doing this she doesn't ever have to come out and make a stand. One of the boards greatest cowards.

and inevitably call foul when you claim she actually did say something.

The ultimate tool,

Best just to ignore her


----------



## Baz Ares (May 18, 2018)

DANG! Let's NRA Map it, so the sponsoring NRA can sell more guns..


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

failing to understand the reasons for this show a chronic lack of imagination and empathy. take a bunch of teenage boys from the whitest, safest suburb in America and plunk them down in a place where their friends are murdered and they are constantly attacked and threatened.

signal that no one cares, and fail to solve murders. limit their options for escape. then see what happens!


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Posting lies again huh?


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Heartbreaking moment as Santa Fe High School student is asked if she thought a shooting 'would not happen' at her school: "It's been happening everywhere. I've always kind of felt like eventually it was going to happen here too."



But....your second amendment rights are more important than even one child's life...Gotcha!


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> DANG! Let's NRA Map it, so the sponsoring NRA can sell more guns..
> 
> 
> View attachment 194162



Walgreens and CVS are in all those locations as well


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's a universal truth troll. You don't like it? Too bad.
> ...


It's proven fact Goebbels. You bastards twist facts day in and day out.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking moment as Santa Fe High School student is asked if she thought a shooting 'would not happen' at her school: "It's been happening everywhere. I've always kind of felt like eventually it was going to happen here too."
> ...



As is your right to put your children on the very drug that sets most of these children off.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking moment as Santa Fe High School student is asked if she thought a shooting 'would not happen' at her school: "It's been happening everywhere. I've always kind of felt like eventually it was going to happen here too."
> ...


They don't allow the second amendment in school just like they don't allow God in school.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

kaz said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Um... are you sure no one advocated arming teachers?


Trump supports arming teachers with guns - CNN Video


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

So because Lyin Ted Cruz supports the second amendment and is endorsed by the NRA like Trump, he can’t go to give his condolences and respect? This notion from the left that we can’t comment on a school shooting because we support guns is just MORONIC.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well, all the red flags yet again on this one and nothing was done in the gun-centric states of Florida OR Texas.
> 
> The Texas student arrested for gunning down 10 people at his high school Friday is a 17-year-old named Dimitrios Pagourtzis, according to CBS News.
> 
> ...



He wore a Nazi uniform during the shooting....Maybe he was one of the "good people" trump brags about?

The solution is simple...the GOP has voiced it for years...

"Our Thoughs and Prayers"

There u go! The Congressional solution!


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Disprove the stats or STFU


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> He wore a Nazi uniform during the shooting....Maybe he was one of the "good people" trump brags about?
> 
> The solution is simple...the GOP has voiced it for years...
> 
> ...



VERY good people - Can you feel the love?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 18, 2018)

Santa Fe ISD is a district where God is a big part of the community and school.

SCOTUS had to slap it down twice for letting only evangies pray over the PA but not Mormons and Catholics.

A sad day, indeed


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Kids are getting tired of being preyed on while Congress sits on their hands.
Beware Republicans!

This next generation demands that Congress do something....either you listen to them or u are voted out....your choice.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No to both requests. You should realize by know that most of us here see everyday that you don't accept proof of any kind.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll just keep the sig.
> ...



You need to focus on other things...please.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Kids are getting tired of being preyed on while Congress sits on their hands.
> Beware Republicans!
> 
> This next generation demands that Congress do something....either you listen to them or u are voted out....your choice.


Many of us will not surrender our guns. No matter what fascists like you want or do.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You know that not all gun owners belong to or agree with the NRA, right?


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Willful ignorance I guess ;-)


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Dude, you put it out there, not me.

Wank away all day for all I care.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are getting tired of being preyed on while Congress sits on their hands.
> ...



Very few, if ANY of import are asking you to "surrender your guns" ...

Jesus Mikey, stop being a DUFUS.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yes, I am one, so what's your point. Did you actually want a conversation or are you mentally masturbating again


----------



## HappyJoy (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Actually it's called a metaphor and appears to have gone over your head.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Oh I accepted proof just earlier from Pop about prescription drugs influencing troubled teens. 

So just accept the fact that you're a Dotard.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids are getting tired of being preyed on while Congress sits on their hands.
> ...



I own many guns.  You are replaying the NRA lie.  Your guns will NEVER be taken from you.

The NRA and trumpeted want everyone to believe the issue is whether guns will be taken away.  That is a lie.

The GOP Congress won't even consider reasonable laws on gun ownership
...

That frame of mind is going to lose....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, with the exception of maybe one, most of the liberals in this thread are not taking this issue seriously. They'd much rather joke around about it. Truly saddening to see.
> ...



Well we do know that gun control is not the solution.... next?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking moment as Santa Fe High School student is asked if she thought a shooting 'would not happen' at her school: "It's been happening everywhere. I've always kind of felt like eventually it was going to happen here too."
> ...


That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

"Every day that we fail to act on gun violence, we are failing our children. This should be a day for soul searching across America - and that soul searching should be matched with legislating to begin dealing with this national shame." - Crooked Hillary


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

What memo was missed by all progressives that doesn't allow them to think creatively at all? This knee jerk to gun control every single time is beyond laughable. Every time the same thing over and over and over. And what changes? Dick! So call me the asshole here but I'm not getting it. If you train wreck every time you show up at the game isn't it time to change the strategy?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


But people like you tend to lump them all together,  am I right?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

HappyJoy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Sure it is:


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I can speak for many of us who believe children and young adults ought to be safe in school, be it day care, elementary, secondary or college.  Not only children and young adults, but all of us do to the number of guns which proliferate throughout our population.

Going by the number of posts on this most resent murders, the lack of empathy for the victims, not only those killed or wounded, but every student, every parent and first responders is disgusting.  Those who put their 2nd A. right before the lives of others is loathsome, hateful, reprehensible and heinous.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?




When we get rid of democrat gun free zones, allow armed staff at schools and actually take these shooters seriously, it is already coming out he gave off the traditional warning signs....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




And those asshats who put taking guns away from people who didn't use them to commit crimes ahead of keeping children safe in schools are vile assholes....those who insist on keeping schools democrat gun free zones so they can constantly be targeted by shooters are vile......


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



* Those who put their 2nd A. right before the lives of others are loathsome, hateful, reprehensible and heinous.*


----------



## HappyJoy (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



So you're just going to admit you don't get it?

Anyway, nice troll.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Every day that we fail to act on gun violence, we are failing our children. This should be a day for soul searching across America - and that soul searching should be matched with legislating to begin dealing with this national shame." - Crooked Hillary



Hillary is  not under investigation....your boy is.... CaChing!!!


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Golly gee, boy.  Didn't know that my statement would put you all in a snowflake tizzy like that.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




And those who put their irrational hate of gun owners before protecting children are vile assholes.....we need to end democrat gun free zones which draw these shooters...we need to arm and train school staff so that these schools are no longer targets...but as long as anti gunners like you need dead children to fool uninformed Americans into giving you power, you will never protect these children.....you need dead children, they are your golden ticket for gun confiscation.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



In other word....Republican....

I would give up every gum I have to save one life...


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

Mental Illness Control >>> Gun Control


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I don't - But as I've often said, the NRA used to be an organization for responsible sportsmen and home defenders. Nowadays they're assboys for the gun and ammo MANUFACTURING Industry. 

Those who still believe they are all about the common man have been duped and bitch-slapped beyond recognition. 

And I say that because they are NOT representing their average member.

Do majority of NRA members support gun background checks?
Most Gun Owners Support Stricter Laws—Even NRA Members
Poll: 67 percent of gun owners say NRA 'overtaken by lobbyists'
https://www.usnews.com/news/article...ity-of-americans-nra-members-back-gun-control


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Well...dimwit.....guns are used by Americans to stop rape, robbery and murder...and yes, mass shootings, 2.4 million times a year, according to the CDC.....so taking those guns away from those law abiding citizens means they will be raped, robbed and murdered, while you sit back in your smug happiness......

2.4 million v 8.....which number is bigger?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



How sweet!! Very moving!!

But very typical of the sentiments we are hearing today from the unicorn chasers. All emotions.... as if if we talked til we're blue in the face about our emotions the problem will be solved. This is why the snowflake contingent is never successful at changing public policy. They are fine with standing in front of banners and billboards!


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Why would I?  When I am one of those gun owners who are not a member of the NRA....?


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




^^^ The Heartbreak of Prog 2nd Amendment Hatred on Parade ^^^


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Every day that we fail to act on gun violence, we are failing our children. This should be a day for soul searching across America - and that soul searching should be matched with legislating to begin dealing with this national shame." - Crooked Hillary



And _"Crooked Hillary"_ is wrong how exactly?


----------



## grainbely (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Oh. What other function does a gun have? Can opener? Flashlight holder? Paperweight? You've been brainwashed by the gun culture telling you that guns are fun toys for recreation. No. They put metal in flesh at range. No other purpose.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Then you're in this thread doing what, exactly?


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Every day that we fail to act on gun violence, we are failing our children. This should be a day for soul searching across America - and that soul searching should be matched with legislating to begin dealing with this national shame." - Crooked Hillary
> ...




It takes more than a ribbon and a frowny face on Twitter to keep kids safe, bub.

Virtue signaling never saved anyone's life.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Every day that we fail to act on gun violence, we are failing our children. This should be a day for soul searching across America - and that soul searching should be matched with legislating to begin dealing with this national shame." - Crooked Hillary
> ...




We fail to act when we fail to end democrat created gun free school zones.  We need to allow armed and trained school staff...that would take these targets away from mass shooters....yet, democrats need dead children, they are their best propaganda tool for gun confiscation, so there is no way they are going to actually stop school shootings, they get too much power from the sacrifice of our children.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



When the media quits sensationalizing them so kids that are suicidal get the thoughts to copy cat and go down in a flame of glory get bad ideas planted in their damn heads.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I don't hate you, clearly you are mentally ill.  Being so obsessed with guns is not normal and not something all gun owners advertise.  As I've written before and will continue to state, the NRA policy on gun control enables mass murder by firearms.  That makes it and its supporters culpable for the murders today, the past and the future.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...




They save lives.....according to the CDC, Americans use guns 2.4 million times a year to stop rape, robbery and murder....lives saved, lives not ruined by criminals released by democrat politicians......

Do you realize that more people are killed every year than by mass shooters?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




You are an idiot.....the NRA are the ones trying to prevent these shootings while you and your anti gun extremists keep these schools exposed to shooters.....you and your democrat politicians keep letting violent criminals out of prison, and they are the ones doing all of the murder....school shootings are the rarest of rare events...lawn mowers kill more people every year than school shooters ever do.......yet you support letting violent gun criminals, repeat offenders, out of jail over and over again where they go on to murder.....you are the problem, not the NRA, the NRA fights people like you to keep criminals in jail...


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Oh please Please PLEEEEEASE repost your NRA talking points.

Now is the appropriate time - We just don't get enough!


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Nah s0n the difference between he and you is that he understands that in life there are things called necessary trade-offs. That there are no perfect solutions.... it's the way it is been since the beginning of time. Some people like you just have a distinct inability to accept that. You can call he and I lunatics, mental cases, nuts..... whatever you prefer but if you check the scoreboard people on our side or winning decisively. Your emotional approach loses decisively everytime in the field of public policy. And thank God for that

There is hope for you though.... if you stay in that god-forsaken state long enough maybe you end up in your own country and you could try all the fancy stupid stuff you want!


----------



## Rustic (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......


...and another gun free zone? When are the dumbass progressives gonna learn criminals will never obey a sign that says gun free zone, it only attracts the crazies.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Okay - there is way OVER-coverage. But how will ignoring these shootings make them go away?

Responsible media don't mention the perps name for more than a couple of days prior to ignoring entirely.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


 It's the fact that I've been around guns, fired them, cleaned them... I know they are useless without the manipulation of a handler.

They don't fire unless you make a conscious decision to pull the trigger. Unless you pull the trigger, the pin does not strike the primer and the bullet goes, you guessed it, _nowhere_. A gun does not shoot itself, a sword does not swing on its own, and a pencil doesn't write by itself. On its own, a gun is harmless.

Perhaps this is a bit too nuanced for you?


----------



## Rustic (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Like the dumbasses in Washington have any control over progressive crazies, they are progressive crazies themselves...


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...



You selling buttloads of guns today Rusty?


----------



## Rustic (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Gun free zones have one thing to show for, a lot of dead kids and people...


----------



## hjmick (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



Summer vacation is almost here...


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Yes, you are correct...the next week or so is going to be profitable for gun sellers and the NRA.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




You discourage more copycats...that is why you don't focus on teenagers who commit suicide, so that their idiot friends don't do it too...

To stop mass shooters, you need their classmates to inform staff about the nut jobs.......this kid looks like showed the classic signs of a shooter, and when it is reported, it needs to be acted on...

Also, you need to arm and train staff, and get rid of democrat gun free zones.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



Too bad for you s0n.....this is America!


----------



## james bond (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> When will this end?



Have to overturn idiot Joe Biden's 1990 Gun Free School Zones Act.  Not only does DJT have to drain the swamp of Obama cr*p, he's gotta get rid of his VP's cr*p.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

Rustic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Odd...they weren't gun free zones today.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes because there is no possible way to have a procedure for fire evacuation that doesn't mean leaving all the doors open at all times


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Didn't keep a guy with a fucking shotgun from walking in though did it?

Moron


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


They only have to get into school once at the beginning of the day.  And if someone comes in late he will have to wait until someone comes and unlocks the doors

It's call controlling access

Man how the fuck did you dupe anyone to giving you a job as a teacher?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


OK so then tell me how this guy just walked in with a FUCKING SHOTGUN


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Know what's funny? Gun sales SPIKED under Obama because clowns thought that the Mooslim/Marxist/Kenyan guy was gonna GRAB-em.

Then they drop like a rock until a mass murder at which time pathetic fools believe they'll be GRABBED again.

But in general, gun sales are WAY higher under D presidents than they are R.

SOOOOO --- Why doesn't the NRA support Dems


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Here's another thought:  let's stop treating boys like deformed girls by drugging them with ADHD and punishing them for doing the normal things that boys do?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Yes they are ghoul. That alone would tell you these idiotic laws passed by insane hateful democrats do not work.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



So the doors you say were locked didn't keep people with guns out?  And how well does a guy carrying a fucking shotgun blend in anywhere?

I am happier than ever that I don't have kids knowing that idiots like you are running the show at public schools


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

boedicca said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


They wanted to drug my kid at school because his desk was messy!


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yep.  It's horrifying how boys are treated.  Well, all kids for that matter.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


he just gleefully does what his masters require of him.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If they can't dope them up, they sissify them.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Yes...because democrats act to ban guns...obama put anti gun judges on the bench, and they are the ones allowing gun bans to stand in these local towns and cities......had hilary won, she would have ended the Lawful Protection in Arms Act and then sued gun makers simply to put them out of business......that is how the democrats do it today...they know actual anti gun votes lose congressional seats...so they will now use judges and "lawfare" to get the job done.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> And _"Crooked Hillary"_ is wrong how exactly?



She wastes oxygen...


----------



## Baz Ares (May 18, 2018)

Another ALL Whitey done good!
Whitey done 22 school shootings this year
under the great lord Orange Douche
Spur, MAGA!. LOL! the great Douche can't even
handle getting us that 30-day plan the kill ISIS!
This being day 484 and all that!


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The last thing they will have to do is take them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The NRA policy is ireelevant since it has neither the ability nor the authority to pass and uphold any laws whatsoever


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Another Whitey done good!
> 22 school shootings this year
> under the great lord Orange Douche
> Spur MAGA!. LOL! the great Douche can't even
> ...


You are a disgusting animal.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


National School Shield | Home


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Another Whitey done good!
> ...


Butt catcher is a troll and a liar. Probably a shill. These turds sew the same garbage day in and out. 

They keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

The NRA trains local, state and federal law enforcement...the democrats constantly attack law enforcement and prevent them from arresting violent gun criminals.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches gun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> I don't hate you, clearly you are mentally ill. Being so obsessed with guns is not normal and not something all gun owners advertise. As I've written before and will continue to state, the NRA policy on gun control enables mass murder by firearms. That makes it and its supporters culpable for the murders today, the past and the future.



Wry Catcher please give me a burner email address for you so I can Pay Pal you a quarter and you can call someone who gives a fuck what you think or say...


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> And how well does a guy carrying a fucking shotgun blend in anywhere?
> 
> I am happier than ever that I don't have kids knowing that idiots like you are running the show at public schools



He carried it under his black trench coat in 90 degree weather.

Dustin Severin, a 17-year-old student, told NBC affiliate KPRC that he saw Pagourtzis in the hallway shortly before the bullets started flying — and that he was wearing his usual outfit. "He wears a trenchcoat every day, and it's like 90 degrees out here," Severin said.​
You are failing BIGLY today Skull - DERP ;-)


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate you, clearly you are mentally ill. Being so obsessed with guns is not normal and not something all gun owners advertise. As I've written before and will continue to state, the NRA policy on gun control enables mass murder by firearms. That makes it and its supporters culpable for the murders today, the past and the future.
> ...



Oh well THERE'S a winner response ^


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And how well does a guy carrying a fucking shotgun blend in anywhere?
> ...


Shotguns shoot bullets? Who knew? What other inaccuracies is the retard media telling us?


----------



## james bond (May 18, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Another ALL Whitey done good!
> Whitey done 22 school shootings this year
> under the great lord Orange Douche
> Spur, MAGA!. LOL! the great Douche can't even
> ...



Great.  Another Obamatard's whitey done good.

Don't see anything good about it until Obama cries some more.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And how well does a guy carrying a fucking shotgun blend in anywhere?
> ...




the guy will have been known to the students.......and the staff, and it has been shown his social media was typical for a shooter...


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


And again, nothing was done.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Another post by Mikey ... and another total fail to address the topic other than calling people idiots, trolls and ragging on "retard media"

Mikey is a classic result of RW home skoolin


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It's a KID who's been under severe stress.

Let's put YOUR kid under that kind of stress and then interview him.

IDIOT


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




And here it is....we learn that the kid was known and showed the signs...left winger......

What we know so far about the Santa Fe school shooting - CNN


The suspect showed signs of aggression or violence: Photos posted on Facebook on April 30, 2018 show a T-shirt emblazoned with the words, "BORN TO KILL," as well as a black duster jacket with Nazi, communist, fascist and religious symbols. Also, the background image of his profile page is the album cover of "Dangerous Days" by French electronic music artist "Perturbator." A song on that album is called "Humans Are Such Easy Prey."


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Here's another thought: let's stop treating boys like deformed girls by drugging them with ADHD and punishing them for doing the normal things that boys do?



And this was before lunch...


----------



## Darkwind (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


It ends when we start raising our children to be of good character.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No liar, i went to public school. Also liar, I have addressed the topic numerous time, yet for some reason YOU and other scum keep spinning twisting and lying.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The NRA has the ability, and uses it to bribe members of Congress - who put their job before the lives of children.  It is really that simple.  

If a member of Congress were to seek sane gun controls, s/he would find an opponent funded by the NRA going against them at the next primary election, and if a member of Congress, or someone seeking a seat, stands for the 2nd A. "shall not infringe", s/he is sure to be well funded again by the NRA.


----------



## Darkwind (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Of course, those in this thread trying to emotionally blackmail everyone with cries of "no empathy" have no empathy for the children BEFORE they are shot and killed.  It does not fit their agenda.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Moron...the democrats let actual gun criminals out of jail and push to reduce the sentences of violent gun offenders, in every major city where the actual highest rates of gun murder happen...

The NRA fights against the democrats you moron...the  democrats want these guys out of jail...

Notice...twit.....the NRA is trying to keep gun criminals in jail, while the democrats keep fighting to let them out....over and over again.....the blood is on democrat hands, not the NRA...it was the democrat Promise Program that allowed the Parkland shooter to get his gun, not the NRA...you twit.

California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register

Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”

I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.

Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.

*The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration. *

*Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.*

Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.

and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....

Why is that?

Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.


*supplying a firearm to a gang member,*

l
*felon obtaining a firearm,*

*discharging a firearm on school grounds*



Maryland's new crime bill is a start, but remains weak tea


Senators voted 36-8 to approve the legislation, which was put together by Sen. Bobby Zirkin, a Baltimore County Democrat who chairs the Judicial Proceedings Committee, as a comprehensive response to a surge in violent crime in Baltimore last year.

*Much of the opposition came from Baltimore, where a majority of the delegation voted no.*

A couple of things to note in here. First, the bill passed by a wide margin in the Senate (still needs House approval) *but almost all of the opposition came from the state senators from the Baltimore area. *

*-----*

Sadly, even if this makes it into law it’s missing some key items. They’re increasing penalties for repeat gun offenders, but not for first-time gun crimes. As their own police have said repeatedly, the key to curbing these trends is to get to the gang members when they are young and try to turn them away from violence at the first signs of trouble. Giving shooters a slap on the wrist doesn’t send a very powerful message.

*They also rejected the Governor’s call for increased mandatory minimums for gun crimes. *

The same lesson applies here. Community outreach and neighborhood involvement in projects such as the “no murder weekends” is a very good thing. Getting more cops out on foot patrol where they can get to know the law-abiding members of the community is great too. But it can’t all be carrots. You need a stick to go with that. And until they start getting more serious about rooting out gun violence where it really happens and getting the shooters off the street, measures like this are going to continue to come up short.

have


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




And you don't list "sane gun control" because you hate it when we show how your gun control laws don't work........so you have stopped listing them because you don't want people to see how stupid your ideas are...


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Obsessive and compulsive, clearly the words ^^^ and work of a mentally ill person.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

;


miketx said:


> No liar, i went to public school. Also liar, I have addressed the topic numerous time, yet for some reason YOU and other scum keep spinning twisting and lying.



Howz that 6th grade edgermuckation goin' for ya Dotard?


----------



## grainbely (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That's flimsy. Bombs don't drop themselves. ICBM Nukes don't launch themselves. Yet here we are trying to curtail the nuclear programs of two countries who have as much a natural right to defend themselves with offensive weapons against superior super powers as any American citizen does against their aggressors. Next.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Yes.....I show you that it is democrats, not the NRA causing the bloodshed....and you have to deflect........


----------



## WillowTree (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


Teachers teaching kids to drown caged animals wtf do ewe libtards expect?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...




No, they don't.  Just like violent criminals don't have a right to a gun, these criminal regimes have no right to a nuke.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Well, I guess that's somewhat better than waterboarding and otherwise torturing HUMANS

AMIRIGHT?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Because he’s a liar, like most on the right.

But you knew that already.


----------



## Jessica123 (May 18, 2018)

I feel sorry for these kids living with such evil people that don't value life.


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another thought: let's stop treating boys like deformed girls by drugging them with ADHD and punishing them for doing the normal things that boys do?
> ...




Back when kids were "free range".

I thank the goddess that I was a kid before the Helicopter Parents Raising Human Veal era.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.

(Another student stated the guy was bullied by coaches and students. No surprise, that).


----------



## WillowTree (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Except the animals actually died, no terrorist ever died from water boarding. Now go kiss some MS 13 ass


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

Now...y'all forget all about this and focus on something else. Yer kids can go to their safe place in their room, play nintendo where they get extra bonus points for shooting a bystander or raping a woman as they speed off in a car they have stolen...then when they feel extra safe, they can go back to school to learn how to kill rabbits, drown raccoons, trip fat smelly students. Until next time.


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> 
> (Another student stated the guy was bullied by coaches and students. No surprise, that).




So, another bullied kid goes off the deep end.   The guns didn't do the bullying....


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports the FIX NICS act....the democrats oppose it.

The NRA trains local, state and federal law enforcement...the democrats constantly attack law enforcement and prevent them from arresting violent gun criminals.

You keep attacking the NRA...the NRA supports armed security and armed staff in the schools, the democrats oppose it.

The NRA teaches gun safety to millions of children...the democrats fight teaching gun safety to kids.

The NRA supports keeping violent gun offenders in prison, the democrats let violent gun offenders out of jail and pass laws letting them out early.

The NRA doesn't support the PROMISE PROGRAM, of obama, which allowed the shooter to get the gun...the democrats created and support the Promise program...which allowed the shooter to get his gun...

Since those are the facts, the truth and the reality.....

Of the two groups...the democrats are the ones supporting violent murder, not the NRA...


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> ...


And it was not assault weapons he used, either. It was a shotgun and a handgun. And a shitload of hate and self loathing. Congrats, schools. You and your loser students and coaches and shitty teachers have another one under your belts.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> ;
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> ...


12th grade and some college liar.


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He also booby trapped the school with a bunch of bombs.  This is a very disturbed kid with a plan to kill the bullies.   He would have killed by any means he could.  Keeping guns out of the hands of law-abiding people would not have stopped him.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Exactly – best post of the thread.


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


_.yet, democrats need dead children, they are their best propaganda tool for gun confiscation, so there is no way they are going to actually stop school shootings, they get too much power from the sacrifice of our children._
That is sickening, and when you make statements like that, it is very easy to dismiss every other thing you say.  I'd ease down on that Alt-Right propaganda talk a bit, if I were you.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Will you also be posting all the fake stuff about him to cover?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


What he posted is an example of the fund-raising message sent out by the NRA after such shootings to make more $$$$$.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> 
> (Another student stated the guy was bullied by coaches and students. No surprise, that).



THAT...

Is the root of the cause.

(Looking at you, Wry Catcher)


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


That's a lie, right?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

Silly libs! This is just another shooting set up by Soros and Pelosi to scare people into voting for Democrats. There will be one or more per month until the election. Just ask any intelligent person.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> ...



Yeah. That’s it. Nothing else.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Whitey Rightie'





DYK: This could be the 43rd shooting at a school in 2018.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
Instead..I learned to fight. Then I began to confront them. And I kicked some fucking ass. After that...I was pretty reclusive. Still am.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Arm staff, ban liberals.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
> Instead..I learned to fight. Then I began to confront them. And I kicked some fucking ass. After that...I was pretty reclusive. Still am.



Yeah. You’re tough. Everyone believes you.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Some staff is just as bad as the bullying students. A better way is to yank yer kid out of school and teach them at home. Hire a tutor.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
> ...


Go fuck yourself.
I bet you were a bully in school. You still are, even though you are now grown. Still a loser.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
> ...


Bully.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Sadly this stuff has my daughter about to begin the homeschooling of her children next year. Worried about the lack of interaction that will be missed, but she says they will have plenty of that with their friends, sports, activities, and family.


----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2018)

Star baseball player is shot in the head during Texas school shooting | Daily Mail Online


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Well, we went over and over this stuff, and here we are again. Did anything get done that was suggested or was the can kicked down the road again ??


----------



## OldLady (May 18, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Well, we went over and over this stuff, and here we are again. Did anything get done that was suggested or was the can kicked down the road again ??


NICS got "fixed," somewhat.  There was a change in language that makes it clear the CDC is "allowed" to research gun violence, regardless of the findings.
State legislatures did more. ERPO laws got passed in places, school security was enhanced in places.
The federal laws--not so much.


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



The link wasn't working well, but nowhere in the part that played did Trump say anything about arming teachers.  He talked about teachers and administrators with CC permits, which isn't arming teachers, it's another fake news lie and you worship fake news


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Well...dimwit.....guns are used by Americans to stop rape, robbery and murder...and yes, mass shootings, 2.4 million times a year, according to the CDC.....so taking those guns away from those law abiding citizens means they will be raped, robbed and murdered, while you sit back in your smug happiness......
> 
> 2.4 million v 8.....which number is bigger?



2aguy continues to amuse with FAKE NRA NEWS 

Grandma AGREES!!


----------



## skye (May 18, 2018)

Armed police officers are needed for every school.

Only way to prevent future tragedies.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

skye said:


> Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> 
> Only way to prevent future tragedies.


Was there no armed police officers at Santa Fe?


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such. 

Alternative's should be offered after 6th grade, and a choosing should go on next by the parents, and by the child in order to continue the educational process at the place of the parents and child's choosing. If attendance drops dramatically at the public school, then the school should be closed or downsized.

Maybe government should only be involved very lightly in supporting elementary schools only, and after that the parents would be given a list of schools to choose from by the private sector, in which would best suit the child's educational needs, personality and etc.

Forcing children into these hell holes against their will,  to then be brainwashed due to these institutions being highjacked over the years is now proving to be a deadly disaster these days.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such.
> 
> Alternative's should be offered after 6th grade, and a choosing should go on next by the parents, and by the child in order to continue the educational process at the place of the parents and child's choosing. If attendance drops dramatically at the public school, then the school should be closed or downsized.
> 
> ...


You know that at no time in a child's educational life are they REQUIRED to go to a public school, right?


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Fake news just pwns you people


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> ...



Had he not had access to guns,  ...,  The fact is, if he was the target of bullies, he had alternatives.  We know he had access to guns, do we know if he had access to counselors, parents he could talk to, or a favorite teacher?  There is no singular explanation for his motivation.  What we know is he had means and an opportunity.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



That should be discouraged. Kids are safer in school than in most homes. Frightening children by keeping them home because of a statistically unlikely event is doing more harm than good. IMO. 

Unless you live in a retard town that lets school staff carry weapons on campus. Then, homeschooling is sensible.


----------



## Baz Ares (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Well...dimwit.....guns are used by Americans to stop rape, robbery and murder...and yes, mass shootings, 2.4 million times a year, according to the CDC.....so taking those guns away from those law abiding citizens means they will be raped, robbed and murdered, while you sit back in your smug happiness......
> ...



I can see this as an NRA Teacher taking out the kids for being smarter about military weapons in the civilian hands..


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

skye said:


> Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> 
> Only way to prevent future tragedies.



No. Not the only way. That’s fake news.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The retards are the people who continually expose kids to death in gun free zones by NOT having armed staff.


----------



## skye (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Exactly right!


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You mean like 14 states that already do this and have been doing it for years.....?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



It's funny how stupid leftists are that the world can only be left and right to you.

Tell me again how you're smarter than Republicans because you aren't all black and white like they are ...

LOL ... idiot ...


----------



## MizMolly (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


I hope they try them as adults, they should get the death penalty.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yep. OK. You know stuff.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Schools should be like college campuses, where there is always a kind of freedom feeling to the campus goers/students, and not a feeling of being in a prison or a hell while there. Then you add in the bullying, and the place really bcomes a hell.

These campuses should have great architectural landscaping done, great looking buildings, modern furnishings etc.

They should have points of entry where all students pass through the metal detectors whether coming and/or going. Border fencing with camera monitoring systems. Security gaurds for any kind of possible trouble that might arrise.

Bring on a name brand kiosk like McDonald's, Burger King or whatever is negotiated. 

Change the culture, have zero tolerance policies for bullying and harassment of any kind. 

Secure the schools starting yesterday already, and get rid of the troubled kid's immediately. Let the parents figure it out from there.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



That’s fake news.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > When will this end?
> ...


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You lie. Lots of schools in Texas do it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Granted, guns are the most intimidating alternative. But he picked up the weapon and chose to fire it. And it appears it was all motivated by bullying. Perhaps if we taught children to respect each other, we wouldn't have these mass shootings.

He had a means, and an opportunity. The gun was merely an implement. His hatred towards those who tormented him was the driving force, not the weapon.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Liberalism is what got those kinds killed today.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yea, that explains a lot of why the Right has serious problems. Glad to see you are coming around to figuring out why intelligent debate is pretty much impossible with you folks.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Really? So exactly how is "Liberalism" responsible?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes. 172 school districts in Texas do it. 900 don’t. 

It’s not a state issue. So saying that “14 states do it” is fake. It is a district issue. Most districts in states that allow the choice choose not to. Because it is fucking stupid. 

Get it, Rambo?


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

skye said:


> Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> 
> Only way to prevent future tragedies.


Alot more than just armed officers, but yes I agree or maybe we should just transfer the crazies to another institution before they crack ??  Yeah that should do the trick.

Barney Fife always said "Nip it Andy, nip it in the bud"..  lol


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

Florida just told districts that they can arm staff. 

None of the states largest districts chose to do so. 

It’s stupid. Even Florida knows it is stupid.


----------



## EverCurious (May 18, 2018)

Kids are no longer being taught to deal with their emotions in an acceptable way.  I expect we'll be seeing a lot more shootings, in schools, and in a number of years it'll be happening in businesses and stores as more and more bombs of over-emotional insecurity lose it and blame it on those around them. 

It's "gun cultures" fault.  It's racisim's fault. It's the NRA's fault. It's Islamophobia's fault. It's Christian's fault. It's low minimum wages fault.  Etc.  Get your favorite excuse to dismiss their personal responsibility for their actions ready.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


The Left always has a Final Solution.

Killing all the guns will work about as well as killing all the babies.

You can never kill them all, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


NOPE


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


The history of mankind and his hatred towards others have been with us since the beginning. And that characteristic about humans will never change. There will always be something or someone to hate. Implements designed for mass murder have to go. There is no other logical/intelligent route to take.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Who said anything about killing all the guns? Oh that's right, you did.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You make it that way Goebbels.


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Come get them.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
> Instead..I learned to fight. Then I began to confront them. And I kicked some fucking ass. After that...I was pretty reclusive. Still am.



Are you seriously a girl Gracie? (cuz sorry but you don't sound like one) ..

If so, GOOD on ya!


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You're pooping out on me again. That isn't a specific answer as to why Liberalism is responsible. That's okay, we all know you have no answer to that question.


----------



## BlueGin (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


Same time we stop hearing report after report of parents abusing and killing their kids,idiots leaving babies In hot cars to die while they party,gamble,OD,take a nap, morons torturing animals for fun,gang violence , violence against the elderly,violence against the police etc.

Violence over all is an everyday thing. Society in general doesn't value life anymore let alone know what compassion is and you expect violence to end just because? Look at the teachers we let teach our children. 

This new shooter was allegedly bullied by the school coaches.

We have college professors teaching students to beat protesters and set fire to buildings with liberal approval after all.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting they need to go.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Come get them.



Dumbest Fuck on the Board ^ ^ ^ with very littlest to offer.

Oh Sweet Jeezie for Sleazy ... Please get your GED and get back to us Mikey ,,,

 DocLove OUT!!


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


No one noticed you didn't deny killing all the babies.

Bait taken, fish landed.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Florida just told districts that they can arm staff.
> 
> None of the states largest districts chose to do so.
> 
> It’s stupid. Even Florida knows it is stupid.




Then tell congress, with 2,500 cops to guard 535 people,  to fire them...since having armed people around is so stupid....


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


What is your proof that college professors are teaching students to beat protesters and telling them to set fires to buildings?


----------



## hunarcy (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Good grief, you come across as a moron!  The NRA doesn't  "bribe" members of Congress.  They give money to candidates who support the goals of the NRA, which is their right.   They withhold making donations to people who don't support the goals of the Association, as is their right.   Also, after almost 80 years of gun control pushed by the Left, if we don't have "sane gun controls" it's the fault of the Left  for not passing "sane gun controls".  Do you give money to candidates who don't support your goals?  Do you donate to anti-abortion candidates?  Why don't you stop posting if you can't do better than you did in this post?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




You mean like Rental Trucks?  A rental truck was used to murder more people in one attack than all the mass shootings have murdered each year......except for 2017.......so, they have to go, right?  Since they are implements used for mass murder?

A truck in Toronto was used to murder 10 and injured 15, that is worse than this incident since though 10 were killed, the same as the truck attack, 15 were injured instead of 10....so trucks have to go...right?


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You are all over the place trying to make as little sense as possible.


----------



## BlueGin (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Because they were arrested for such at Berkeley during the protests.


----------



## EverCurious (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here ever been bullied when in school? I was. Teachers did nothing. Mom did nothing. Principle did nothing. Went on for a year in my Freshman year. I got fed up. I didn't snap, though. But I daydreamed about killing my tormentors, oh yes indeedy I did.
> ...



Wait a damn second.  We've been told for at least a decade now that men and women are the same, that gender is just a social construct, that everyone is being indoctrinated by their birth doctor's into a forced gender identity, etc.  

What does a "girl" sound like?

Or maybe all those folks who admonish others for not doing that shit are hypocritical bastards?  

Funny.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Too late, snapper. We've got you scaled and filleted and on the barby.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

More lives shattered. These people will never ever recover from this. 

Shooter got the guns from daddy.

Parents consistently refuse to take responsibility for their own kids. Read the gun nuts here. They say they give their children guns. They actually admit to giving guns to children.

Its long past time to charge the parent(s) of underage shooters. If your kid murders someone, YOU should be held legally responsible.

Throw the gun nuts in jail. 

Think that would get their attention?


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


How'd that work out for Santa Fe?   Didn't they have armed police officers on campus?


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such.
> ...


Wrong.... If you don't send your child to school, then see what happens next.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Go to the statistics table and tell me how many people get killed from AR's versus rental trucks each year. That's right, the "rental truck statistics aren't there, because there is not a regular year to year comparison to go by. Your analogy sucks.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




You mean like hand guns?  The worst school shooting was Virginia Tech.....32 killed with 2 pistols.....

How about knives.....knives are used to kill more people each year than guns are used to kill people in mass public shootings.....so knives, which kill more people, need to go?

Expanded Homicide Data Table 4

Rifles....374

knives....1,604

blunt objects....472

bare hands....656


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Nope....it is truthful, which is why you hate it...

Lawn mowers kill more people each year than AR-15 rifles do in mass public shootings...as do bees and wasps....they kill more people than mass shooters using all types of guns...

US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*

*Rental Truck in Nice, France, 86 murdered in 5 minutes...
*
Total number murdered in mass public shootings by year...

*Lawn mower deaths every year.... more than 75*

*(*Lawn Mower Accidents Rise This Time of Year | MU News Bureau)

People murdered each year in mass public shootings...
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf


Cars, Accidental deaths 2013......*35,369*

Poisons...accidental deaths 2013...*.38,851*

Alcohol...accidental deaths 2013..*.29,001*

gravity....accidental falling deaths 2013...*30,208*
Accidental drowning*.....3,391*
Accidental exposure to smoke, fire and flames*.....2,760*


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


It's good that you think you know what you are talking about, because no one else does.


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Still too late. We won the trophy.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Rental Trucks are the latest tool of killers.....easy to rent, cheaper than guns, they avoid the scrutiny of guns and they can kill just as many as guns do......


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> More lives shattered. These people will never ever recover from this.
> 
> Shooter got the guns from daddy.
> 
> ...


They don't know their children anymore.. They think they do, but as is proven many times over these days, they don't... Radical Liberalism and it's educational take over of the public education years ago now, is exactly what's wrong with everything now, including what's wrong with these kids.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Accidental deaths! Boss, you're getting mighty desperate aren't you to justify owning AR weapons that no one can logically/intelligently justify owning?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




2...and they weren't in the area when the attack started...but when they got there the attack ended...

Now, if you have armed and trained staff, the mass shooters don't know where the good guy with a gun is.....that keeps them away.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




AR-15 rifles are great for self defense.....and since you are pretty dense...notice that those accidental deaths kill more people than mass shooters do intentionally with all gun types in mass shootings...do you want to ban Poison?  Alcohol?  Gravity?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Florida just told districts that they can arm staff.
> ...



You are dumb. 

Nobody has mentioned cops. Cops are acceptable. 

However, even when cops are on site, they can’t stop a nutbag with a gun from offing some people. 

Nutbag with no gun? Much better. Yes? 

Moron.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yeah, it's never _"quite time"_ to talk about some sensible gun reforms. I believe you even agreed with mine earlier.
> Thoughts & Prayers seem a little shallow at this point.



Wait...so ALL the tens of thousands of gun laws haven't stopped mentally ill people so far....but what...the "Next" round of laws will?
What YOU MEAN TO SAY IS TOTAL CONFISCATION IS YOUR FANTASY.

Well little bubba, what YOU need is to spend some time under a Dictator...maybe in North Korea or Venezuela.....or even China where saying the wrong thing can get a state sponsored bullet to the back of your skull.  Maybe that's more to your liking.

But then, you'd probably orgasm if a dictator allowed you to lick the bottom of his or her boots clean after walking in a cow pasture.


----------



## DrLove (May 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's never _"quite time"_ to talk about some sensible gun reforms. I believe you even agreed with mine earlier.
> ...



Let me REPEAT for the BasicHumanRetard.

Are you bucking for a 2nd Civil War?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

*Okaaaaaay......*

*SO ANY Imbecile can CLEARLY see we've tried ALL the "Common Sense" gun laws......*

*How about we stop being such stupid gun grabbers and try the approach the Right has suggested instead?*
*You know focusing on the ROOT of the problem for a refreshing and effective change?*


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Let me REPEAT for the BasicHumanRetard.
> Are you bucking for a 2nd Civil War?



*Well Dr. DumbAss......*

*Are YOU ???*


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> More lives shattered. These people will never ever recover from this.
> 
> Shooter got the guns from daddy.
> 
> ...


I gave all my kinds guns. In fact the last ones i gave away were a Glock 9mm and a Savages bolt action rifle.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




OH
EMM
GEEEEE

2aguy is RIGHT!!!

In countries where guns are not easily available, killers are using trucks. 

And vans. 

Wow. 

Thanks for that insight.

(Next, he will point out that people have died in bathtubs and that's why we need more guns.)


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> I gave all my kinds guns. In fact the last ones i gave away were a Glock 9mm and a Savages bolt action rifle.



And instead of going after the ROOT of the problem FOR A CHANGE.....

Imbecile Lefttards will spend millions of dollars and tens of thousands of man hours in legal fees debating how to stop YOUR kids from having a gun.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> OH
> EMM
> GEEEEE
> 
> ...



Really?
That ALL you got?

Go back to your pot and stop trying to imitate intelligent people.    mmmK?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The NRA has the ability, and uses it to bribe members of Congress - who put their job before the lives of children. It is really that simple.



This is quite humorous... fry cooker seems to think the NRA uses funds to bribe members of Congress, when in reality they are well within the law to contribute to a campaign fund... But when Tax dollars are given to Planned Parenthood for medical procedures and then PP in turn uses those funds to bribe members of Congress who put their jobs before the lives of children... It is really that simple...


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such.
> ...


Oh I see what your saying... Well if they don't go to a private school or they aren't being home schooled by a certified homeschool teacher/parent etc, then they are required by law to be educated.  But you are right that they aren't required to go to a public school.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Parents should share the blame in this, even charged for neglect big time if find out huge mistakes were made. If Dad or mom exposed their son to deadly weapons without regard, then he or she should share a cell next to their son for his actions.


----------



## KJohnson (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


When we start putting parents and guardians in prison as well as their kids who commit the crimes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > More lives shattered. These people will never ever recover from this.
> ...




Exactly. 

You make my point and I'm fed up with parents getting away with their part in these mass shootings.

If parents are going to give their kids the weapons to murder, they should be held responsible for their kid when he guns people down.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Parents consistently refuse to take responsibility for their own kids. Read the gun nuts here. They say they give their children guns. They actually admit to giving guns to children.
> 
> Its long past time to charge the parent(s) of underage shooters. If your kid murders someone, YOU should be held legally responsible.
> 
> ...



Hey luddly  ...  I will give my kids any fucking thing I want to... The First Firearm I gave my son was a Remington Model 870 Express Turkey 12ga 21"... I am not going to tell you how old he was because I am afraid you would pee your panties... When I came to Hawaii, I gave him my Bond Snake Slayer .45 Colt / .410... and a Mossberg Cruiser Pistol Grip 6-shot 12Ga 18.5” breacher barrel... He is 38 years old now and has a fine collection of Firearms...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Coaches and other students tortured him verbally and mentally. Said he smelled bad, was fat and ugly, laughed at him, etc. So he snapped. I hope he got the ones that were doing it to him.
> ...




TemplarKormac 

Nope. 

The root cause of gun dearths are guns. 

If daddy had not given him the guns, he would have had to find another way of dealing with his feelings. 

Put daddy on trial. Hold parents responsible for giving their kids the weapons they use to kill.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Parents consistently refuse to take responsibility for their own kids. Read the gun nuts here. They say they give their children guns. They actually admit to giving guns to children.
> ...



Wow! So cool! You found a gun catalog and picked some cool sounding names.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Kids are no longer being taught to deal with their emotions in an acceptable way.  I expect we'll be seeing a lot more shootings, in schools, and in a number of years it'll be happening in businesses and stores as more and more bombs of over-emotional insecurity lose it and blame it on those around them.
> 
> It's "gun cultures" fault.  It's racisim's fault. It's the NRA's fault. It's Islamophobia's fault. It's Christian's fault. It's low minimum wages fault.  Etc.  Get your favorite excuse to dismiss their personal responsibility for their actions ready.


We have a cultural rot going on today, and it is being aided and abetted by a number of things today. Figuring this stuff out is an absolute must. Our children's lives depend on it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Parents consistently refuse to take responsibility for their own kids. Read the gun nuts here. They say they give their children guns. They actually admit to giving guns to children.
> ...



Where did I say you should not or could not bury your children in guns? 

Never even suggested such a thing. 

I'll repeat what I wrote. Please stop your hysterics and actually READ it -

Parents who give their children the guns they use to murder should be held legally responsible for the actions of their kids. 

*Question for Ridgerunner and any other nutters who want to answer.*

*Do you believe parents should not be held responsible for the actions of their under age kids? *

*Second question - If not the parents, then WHO?*


----------



## Aba Incieni (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


The vast majority of murders are purposefully carried out by underage gang members. Send their parents to jail, then their homelands.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Your statement is contradicted by your own statement..  Think about it.

Who are we to depend on to protect us from the things you listed that date back so far now ??  The law ????  LOL.

Yeah when they get there maybe, but what do you do in the seconds it takes for a person to kill you without your ability to defend yourself if you are to small to defend yourself ??


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Nope....rape...robbery....and murder need to be stopped by law enforcement...

When was the last time you stopped a rape, robbery, or murder?


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The “Root” by its very definition happens before the gun comes into play. 

The more I read about this young man, the more it appears that he may have been a prime candidate for antidepressants 

Once again.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 18, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Probably well before 1776.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 18, 2018)

skye said:


> Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> 
> Only way to prevent future tragedies.


Nonsense.


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Why, if you walk past a rape, call 911, it’s likely the rape and/or the murder is done.  

You’re kind of a coward, no?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 18, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Shooter got the guns from daddy.
> 
> Parents consistently refuse to take responsibility for their own kids. Read the gun nuts here. They say they give their children guns. They actually admit to giving guns to children.
> 
> ...



You call me a gun nut... Then you say throw the gun nuts in jail... And I say  ...


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



No...no....now is never the time to talk about gun violence....just give your thoughts and prayers....that will always be the Repub cure....


----------



## Pop23 (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



My thoughts and prayers do go to the victims........

And you’re a pussy.


----------



## beagle9 (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


I know plenty of friends with AR's, and they are strictly for sport shooting and defense.

My friends are responsible citizens, and they would protect you or anyother American if they needed to or were asked to.  They are also former military soldiers that had long since retired.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

If you look at the cases where a kid shot up their school...99% of them were bullied. Yes, they got access to guns, but the ROOT of the problem is THE SCHOOL and their lack of doing something about bullies. When a kid reports them..BOTH get expelled. Or the situation is ignored. Look at the mom that complained that her daughter was being bullied in school by other gang students. Nothing was done. Now she is dead due to MS13 killing her with a fucking machete. Think about that. A MACHETE. How horrific a death is that?
No...teachers do nothing to the perps. And the victim suffers alone. Maybe even embarrassed to inform their parent. Who knows. They suffer. And then they snap.....IF they aren't killed first by said bullies.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

Conversation between trump and Pence after the latest shooting:

*Pence:* Mr. President, I know you are disturbed about the shooting in Texas.
*trump: *Mike, yes i am....I am very disturbed.
*Pence:* All those kids and the teacher...dead.  Terrible and....
*trump:* Mike!  I don't care about that.  I am disturbed cause it is just another crazy white person with a gun.
*Pence:* But Mr Preside....
*trump: *Why can't somebody named Abdul or some black kid do the shooting?
*Pence: * But we need to be concerned about gun violence and...
*trump:* Instead, we had a black dude stop a shooting a couple weeks ago.
*Pence: *Yes sir, but you did wait as long as you could to call that darkie....
*trump:* Look Mike, how am I going to convince the country that people of color are evil if all these whites keep committing mass shooting.
*Pence:* Well, the NRA says guns don't kill, people kill and....
*trump:* Come one Mike, we know that is bull.  We just got to come up with murderous immigrants or undocumented people who will start shooting...
*Pence:* Well, I will talk to Mr Magoo and see if he can plant some guns on some illegals.
*trump:* That is a start Mike.  Then maybe find a school that they can shoot up?
*Pence:* I will get right on it sir....


----------



## Baz Ares (May 18, 2018)

YEP! This shitty anal asshole T&P movie again?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Conversation between trump and Pence after the latest shooting:
> 
> *Pence:* Mr. President, I know you are disturbed about the shooting in Texas.
> *trump: *Mike, yes i am....I am very disturbed.
> ...



How childish, Jim. Just how much time did you waste typing that?


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

I feel sorry for the kid, myself. Been there, done that...minus the killing of the tormentors. Dad had a gun. So did mom. But I never went so far as to do what the kid did. However...from reports, and intuition of my own, I think the kid was maybe bullied or abused at home, too. He had no place to turn. Hence the "badass" he tried to portray on social media and even there, he didn't have many friends. To end the torment...he wanted to die and take them with him. Maybe he was afraid to tell his dad. Did he even have a mom? Maybe he did tell them and he was laughed at by them too, or called names. I told my mom when it was happening to me. She did nothing. I didn't tell my dad...until I finally had enough and ran home a sobbing mess. He didn't call me a chickenshit, or make me feel worse. He is the one that taught me to fight. He said "never start a fight, honey. But protect yourself. And this is how". He moved all the furniture from the living room to the side and he gave me many lessons on how to fight, how to protect myself, where to punch/hit/grab. After that...I went back to school (from being kept home by Dad for a week), and had more self confidence in myself. The bullies found out soon enough I was not as weak as they thought I was...and I realized it too.



Anyway....that kid had enough. ALL of them that did school shootings had enough. You can blame guns, parents, jiffy peanut butter if you want. But the ROOT is the school itself and the bullies that get away with their shit.


----------



## Andylusion (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



When you get rid of the 'gun-free' zones, and let people defend themselves.  When people start standing up to criminals, they'll stop.  When armed people go to a school, and get shot, instead of shooting people, they'll stop doing it.

Also, it will happen when the left-wing starts treating people with respect.  One of the biggest problems with these kids, is that they get bullied and pushed around in school until they determine it's better to get violent and kill people, than live in continual abuse.

And part of the reason kids thinks it's ok to be brutal and cruel to each other, is that adults (like some of the people on this forum) treat each other cruelly because they disagree on issues.


----------



## Andylusion (May 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I feel sorry for the kid, myself. Been there, done that...minus the killing of the tormentors. Dad had a gun. So did mom. But I never went so far as to do what the kid did. However...from reports, and intuition of my own, I think the kid was maybe bullied or abused at home, too. He had no place to turn. Hence the "badass" he tried to portray on social media and even there, he didn't have many friends. To end the torment...he wanted to die and take them with him.



Yeah, unfortunately, a decade after I got out of school, I realized I could have easily been one of these kids.    People treated me with absolute cruelty in school, and at the time, I absolutely hated them.

When I read about the Columbine shooters, and the torment they went through... I understood most of that, because I went through most of it myself.

People need to raise their kids better.   As long as society continues to raise a hellions that bullies others, you are going to find people are going to go crazy like this.


----------



## Gracie (May 18, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


Grown up bullies. Oh yes. There are many here. Thankfully, the really nasty ones stay in the FZ.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



Apparently more school students have died this year than military personnel.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Now you are going to tell me that you are not in favor of gun control?


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I'm not changing the argument at all, I have already won that argument. He and you are simply confused as always.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I don't live in a bad neighborhood. In fact my neighborhood is in the top 20 places to live in the US. If I remember to, I'll snap a picture the next time I go there.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



As always, you know nothing at all.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



As I said, I live in one of the better neighborhoods. It's possible that the reason my post office has it is because it's fairly new. Anyway, you two keep digging yourselves in a hole, maybe I can make a special trip to my post office tomorrow just to watch you two eat crow.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




Surely you aren't serious.


----------



## Andylusion (May 18, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Maybe you should stop attacking the police so much.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Look here. You pretend to be concerned but you are only trying to have your way. You are just the same is the person I was responding to. you are a phony. You have zero concern for children or anyone UNLESS their deaths further your agenda. You and those like you are the worst of the worst.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Those like you who stand on the dead bodies of children to push your agenda are loathsome, hateful, and reprehensible sociopaths.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



They DO NOT WANT to fix the problem. they ONLY want to push their agenda. You know, I know AND THEY KNOW that the proposals they make won't stop one single mass shooting. They DO NOT CARE, they only want to deny the rights of others.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 18, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Would it have something to do with the fact that our military personnel are armed and are trained in the use of firearms?

We have very little protecting our kids in school, you just won't admit it.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


No one noticed you didn't deny killing all the babies.

Bait taken, fish landed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Those that wave their second amendment rights over dead children are slugs....


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Conversation between trump and Pence after the latest shooting:
> ...



Maybe SNL could use it.


----------



## WTP (May 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It's about as low as you get.


----------



## Flopper (May 18, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


*Right here in the middle of gun country, Texans call for more guns in the schools.  I say let's arm the students. Oh, I guess they're already armed.  Well then let's arm the teachers.  Maybe Mrs. Jones with a 45 strapped to her side can bring order to her third grade class. *


----------



## skye (May 18, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> ...




Not nonsense.

Educate yourself!



 Feb 21, 2018
Mass shooting plot at SoCal high school allegedly thwarted by alert security guard


----------



## dudmuck (May 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just heads up on that CCHR: they are a scientology front group. Scientology has a white-hot hatred of psychologists and psychiatry because they insulted LRH.
That being said, yes psychiatric drugs are abused in some cases and could contribute to shootings.  But mostly such drugs make you without emotion.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm quite sure I haven't attacked the police at all.

Not sure what this has to do with this topic though.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 18, 2018)

I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 18, 2018)

All I am reading is another Dimocrat shot up a bunch of kids.

Where is the news in this?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Correlation is not causation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Try again!  You screwed up the quote.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Teachers do not.  Correct yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## JBond (May 18, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Experiences differ. No offense intended.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

JBond said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Oh, stop with the absolute bullshit!  

Let's see your link!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



What has Roy Moore been convicted of?

Liberal justice I guess?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Come on!  You can't link to the post where it was said?  Of course not, because in only happened in your head.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Sewing division would put it back together.  You mean "sow".


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Just because Russia worked to infiltrate the NRA, does not mean the NRA knowingly cooperated with them. Russia wants to sew division, they don't necessarily care who wins. As we can all tell, those Russians are clearly regretting getting Trump elected. Oh boy that scheme surely backfired.
> ...


Maybe that is what the Russians think you do to plant seeds.

It would explain a lot of their famines, lol.


----------



## JBond (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The secret is out. I never said all. You need to relax. 

How Schools Are Making Big Money On 'ADD/ADHD'


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but I must have missed the racism.  Mind pointing it out for those of us who actually worked today?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...




Yes, you did! 

"There is federal grant money for schools for each kid diagnosed with certain disorders. They receive a financial incentive to get as many kids as possible hooked on these fucked up drugs."

Where does that leave any wiggle room?

As for your link, it is nearly 20 years old, and is based on very little data.  I would suggest you try again, but you will just fail again!

I was an educator and administrator for 21 years.  I know the rules backwards, forwards, upside down and sideways.  You are full of shit!


----------



## JBond (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Funding for Our Schools

In 2014, our country spent around $550 billion on public K-12 schools. States and local governments were the biggest funder. They provided around 88 percent of the funding. Only 12 percent—$79 billion—was provided by the federal government.

The federal government spends its money on specific programs. The two biggest programs are Title I and the No Child Left Behind. Title I money is supposed to be spent to help low-income students. Many of these students have learning and attention issues.

*IDEA: Special Education Students ($11.5 billion). *IDEA is the United States’ special education law. IDEA gives rights to children with disabilities. This includes many kids with learning and attention issues. The money in IDEA also helps pay for special education, including services in Individualized Education Programs. When IDEA was first passed, Congress promised to pay for 40 percent of the extra cost of special education. But it never kept that promise. Today, IDEA funds only about 16 percent of special education costs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Other than being closeted and then exposed as being gay and later being reprimanded by the House for misuse of his office, not much!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Congratulations dumbass!  You just proved yourself wrong!  The sad thing is you don't know it.

Those disabilities are diagnosed by medical doctors, not teachers, principals, or psychologists.  Have a nice day, shit for brains!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Today’s murders in Texas leave me feeling angry, sad and frustrated, but the one emotion I’m not feeling is shock. I’m not shocked. We argued for a while. We changed nothing. We fixed nothing. So, why would the killings stop? They won’t."



Who are you quoting?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Link?

(I am standing by for another epic failure!)


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2018)

We have all been told that more guns make us safer. We now have 357 million guns. At what point will all these guns start making us safer, than, say, Japan, which has almost no guns......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Gov Abbott 2 weeks ago at NRA Nat’l convention:”The problem is not guns. It’s hearts without God.”
> 
> Moments ago:”we need to do more than pray for victims and their families.”



So?  Those statements are not mutually exclusive, are they?


----------



## JBond (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Kiss my ass tard. I tried to be nice. I said experiences differ and you still insist on acting like an ass. Teachers make recommendations to parents. Many teachers are wrong in their diagnosis. Young parents may believe these asses and go to a doctor that gets paid by insurance companies for confirmed diagnosis. Not to mention the billions that go to schools, as I have already proven.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What did you use to scrape the Constitution?  I think you mean "scrapping".


----------



## JBond (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


I formally apologize for a typo. Carry on.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



No, teachers do NOT make recommendations to parents because if they are caught doing it, they get FIRED!

Those funds are for students like the one I had who was a normal kid until he came down with some infection that savaged his nervous system, confining himself to a motorized wheelchair, requiring a voice synthesizer and computer, and a full-time nurse to care for him during school hours because of his difficulty in breathing.  That one child cost about $100,000 per year to attend school.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



No, you misspelled it because you didn't know any better.  

Maybe you should have had ADHD meds in school.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Why do you not provide links to this data?  Is it because they do not exist or you are too lazy to provide them?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, you misspelled it because you didn't know any better.
> 
> Maybe you should have had ADHD meds in school.




Oh my goodness, what a bombastic ass...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



According to reports I read, he held the shotgun under his coat and carried a revolver.  So how does you plan stop that?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > No, you misspelled it because you didn't know any better.
> ...



Yes, he is!  Thank you for agreeing!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



They won't be in school if they prevent other children from learning.  Are you OK with them running the streets when they get suspended for misbehaving?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I have great news for you assholes!  I retired!  I am now messing up the US Army as a defense contractor.

The fact is that neither of you two morons have any answers because you haven't likely darkened a school classroom door since they kicked your ass out for being a juvenile delinquent!

Seriously, when was the last time you were present at a school when the busses unload and parents drop their kids off for school?  It was probably your last day of school EVER!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




You are so f-ing clueless!

If you are talking just about NY or CA, you might have a point, but knock off the use of a broad brush!  You spread more bullshit than John Deere ever has!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > No, you misspelled it because you didn't know any better.
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yes, he is! Thank you for agreeing!



Hey nimrod, I was speaking of you being the bombastic ass...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You spread more bullshit than John Deere ever has!



The McCormick Harvesting Company built a much better manure spreader than John Deere...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



What do you propose doing?  Eliminating his right to free speech?

Maybe your speech will be next to be eliminated.

Seriously, what would YOU do?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I know.  The fact that you couldn't figure that out is a testament to your own ignorance!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You spread more bullshit than John Deere ever has!
> ...



All I know is we had a John Deere spreader that my Dad borrowed when I was a kid.  You may be right!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I know. The fact that you couldn't figure that out is a testament to your own ignorance!



I had your bs figured out early... You are blowing bubbles and need to sober up... Your good but not that good... Rest up and come back tomorrow...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such.
> 
> Alternative's should be offered after 6th grade, and a choosing should go on next by the parents, and by the child in order to continue the educational process at the place of the parents and child's choosing. If attendance drops dramatically at the public school, then the school should be closed or downsized.
> 
> ...



They have programs like that from pre-K and up!  It is called private school and home schooling.  I am surprised you haven't heard of it before!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I know. The fact that you couldn't figure that out is a testament to your own ignorance!
> ...



If you had it figured out, why did I have to explain it to you?  BTW where is my "good".  You said it was mine!

"You're" good is how you should have said it.  I think you need the rest.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Schools should be like college campuses, where there is always a kind of freedom feeling to the campus goers/students, and not a feeling of being in a prison or a hell while there. Then you add in the bullying, and the place really bcomes a hell.
> 
> These campuses should have great architectural landscaping done, great looking buildings, modern furnishings etc.
> 
> ...



Metal detectors are useless in a school environment except to cause massive delays in getting kids to class.  
Border fencing traps students into limited escape routes. One of my recent schools had a major problem because neighboring properties fenced the school off so they was only one direction of escape.

Many schools have school resource officers and/or security guards.  That doesn't stop anyone,  If they get involved in a physical altercation with a student, they are often fired or sued by helicopter parents.

Your foolproof plan has a few holes in it.

Why not just arm teachers?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Armed police officers are needed for every school.
> ...



Who decides if they are crazy?  What standard will we use?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> If you had it figured out, why did I have to explain it to you?



I said I had you figured out, not the unintelligible pabulum you are spewing out...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It's called private school or homeschooling.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > If you had it figured out, why did I have to explain it to you?
> ...



You meant "pablum".  

You should be thankful these lessons are free!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You meant "pablum".
> 
> You should be thankful these lessons are free!



I meant exactly what I said... You're welcome for the lesson...

Definition of PABULUM


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



How will you do that when so many should have been named "Target" because every male in the neighborhood had a shot at being the Daddy?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You meant "pablum".
> ...



From your source:

Definition of PABLUM


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Definition of PABULUM

You are spinning like a top... You have to be dizzy... Grab a seat and sit for awhile...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Hey!  More power to you, but I think you will find that your place is the exception, rather than the rule.

I have lived all over the eastern half of this country and have NEVER seen what you described in any post office except the one inside a federal building.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Definition of PABULUM
> 
> You are spinning like a top... You have to be dizzy... Grab a seat and sit for awhile...



I may be, but apparently, you have a room temp range IQ.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



My over 21 years experience right here says you are different, but no offense intended.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I may be, but apparently, you have a room temp range IQ.



My room temperature range IQ pulled a .25 word out of my vocabulary and stifled you like a third grader... No charge you pompous ass...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I may be, but apparently, you have a room temp range IQ.
> ...



How so?  You used an archaic spelling for a term, that means it is old and outdated, much like your education.

To you I will always be a pompous ass until you learn to respect your betters!


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Obviously....duh.... security at schools need to be made to resemble federal government buildings. Time for people to buckle up their chin straps. Highly trained security. The kids will get used to it. Or we can continue to play makey-uppey let's continue to navigate in Disney.


Went to school overseas 0 mass shooting, heck 0 shooting...God damn it 0 shooting outside school...fuck 0 shooting in malls, streets, or public places....you know why? Because it was a gun free country. I dont know anyone who knew anyone who saw a gun. Its doable Merica , it ain't the 1800s.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> To you I will always be a pompous ass until you learn to respect your betters!


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

It's infuriating to know that all Santa Fe teachers had to offer their students was to tell them to run and hide. It's disgusting that schools don't value the lives of their students enough to protect them. Gun control doesn't work. Fix it now.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously....duh.... security at schools need to be made to resemble federal government buildings. Time for people to buckle up their chin straps. Highly trained security. The kids will get used to it. Or we can continue to play makey-uppey let's continue to navigate in Disney.
> ...



Yikes

I'm sometimes fascinated by things people will convince themselves of.

Yikes


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 19, 2018)

grainbely said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


/——/ Execpt those countries you defend are run by homicidal maniacs hell bent on wiping out their enemies.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....


Guns are illegal in Mexico liar.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> We have all been told that more guns make us safer. We now have 357 million guns. At what point will all these guns start making us safer, than, say, Japan, which has almost no guns......


Move to Japan. Another thing, you have no idea how many guns we have. As far as the rest of your bullshit, how can a gun make you safe when government scum don't allow them in the school? You wont have any answer for that except more lib BS.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

KJohnson said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


If negligence is found yes indeed. Parents need to be held accountable if their children are given the tools of mass destruction when they of all people had knowledge of their little monsters mental problems.  The investigation should bare all of that out. These heinous acts must be accounted for completely, and people must be held responsible for these things.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> KJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Guns are not weapons of mass destruction. What is with all these ridiculous claims  made about guns?  If they are weapons of mass destruction then I guess Saddam had millions of WMD's.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You might not like the cure..  It may involve a real fundemental change to this country, and the Demon-crats will be the biggest losers this time around.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > KJohnson said:
> ...


In the hands of a shooter that kills many, then a gun can be considered (while in the hands of the mass murdering shooter) a weapon of mass destruction. It is a tool, and it's label changes dependent upon it's usage by the individual. The gun isn't the issue, but what the gun was used for, who it was used by is what becomes the issue.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> When we decide that giving our kids SSRI antidepressants is a really really bad idea.
> 
> Until then, it won't



Were these kids killed with pills or bullets?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> They have been the norm since we started drugging our kids into zombies that lack the emotion that stops them in the first place.
> 
> Before that school shootings were rare or non existent.



Before that, we didn't have 300 million guns floating around out there.  

Guy, I realize you re anti-Science and stuff, but the fact is, these drugs work just fine for most people who take them.  

It's when these kids go off their meds, we have a problem.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I’ve listed a growing number of the shooters and the drug they were on. When the vast majority comes from that small user base?  Coincidence?


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I’ve posted them.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> If you look at the cases where a kid shot up their school...99% of them were bullied. Yes, they got access to guns, but the ROOT of the problem is THE SCHOOL and their lack of doing something about bullies. When a kid reports them..BOTH get expelled. Or the situation is ignored. Look at the mom that complained that her daughter was being bullied in school by other gang students. Nothing was done. Now she is dead due to MS13 killing her with a fucking machete. Think about that. A MACHETE. How horrific a death is that?
> No...teachers do nothing to the perps. And the victim suffers alone. Maybe even embarrassed to inform their parent. Who knows. They suffer. And then they snap.....IF they aren't killed first by said bullies.


Bullies intent is to suffer another person, but not necessarily to kill the victims they choose to bully right ?? Many have survived bullying, and in alot of cases the bully changes over time to regret his or her actions as well.  The key is the proper intervention into these issues by those who are wise and smart in the detection of these things.  Undoubtedly this has become a lost skill by adults, and it could be because the schools have been made into social experiments by a government that was controlled by a party that had forced this change upon us all. Nothing wrong with good change, but wrecklace self serving change has become a nightmare for those on the terrorizing end of these things.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > When we decide that giving our kids SSRI antidepressants is a really really bad idea.
> ...



Bullets only come into play after administering the drugs 

Glad I could clear that up


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

Man, you know what? We didn't have these problems when I was a kid.

One day some crazy dude in a Jesus outfit did come to the campus, though.

The principal had a few words with him and he left, but I wished I could sic my 2nd grade teacher on him.

She'd rip that MFers throat out and stick it in his mouth for fun. I used to make her mad just so she'd dig her claws into my arm while I was looking down her shirt. Mmmm, wobble wobble. I knew how to get the reaction I wanted, yes indeed I did.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> I’ve listed a growing number of the shooters and the drug they were on. When the vast majority comes from that small user base? Coincidence?



All you did was provide a list that some shooters were prescribed medicines. 

Were they taking their medicines?  Were they getting the medical follow up to see if the medicines were curbing their homicidal tendencies?  Were their family support systems doing their jobs?  

You seem to skip all these steps when trying to claim that SSRI's are causing mass shootings.  

What does cause mass shootings, the fact that we've gone from 40 million privately owned guns in 1950 to 300 million today...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Bullets only come into play after administering the drugs
> 
> Glad I could clear that up



Except you didn't clear that up.  

Once again...

Were they taking their medicines? Were they getting the medical follow up to see if the medicines were curbing their homicidal tendencies? Were their family support systems doing their jobs? 

You seem to skip all these steps when trying to claim that SSRI's are causing mass shootings.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > They have been the norm since we started drugging our kids into zombies that lack the emotion that stops them in the first place.
> ...



Because they work fine for some?

Studies I’ve posted before show they work no better than other treatments. In fact, those same studies show the other treatments have better overall outcomes in less time. Hell, Placebo (sugar pills) were equally effective!

AND WITHOUT THE NASTY SIDE EFFECT KNOWN AS MURDER AND SUICIDE. 

^^^^^ Science Joe. 

why do you hate science?


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullets only come into play after administering the drugs
> ...



Joe, you just listed even more things that come into play before bullits. 

8,000,000 kids are on these TODAY. How the hell you going to monitor that number?

Get real Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Because they work fine for some?
> 
> Studies I’ve posted before show they work no better than other treatments. In fact, those same studies show the other treatments have better overall outcomes in less time. Hell, Placebo (sugar pills) were equally effective!



Guy, you can post all the crap from the Scientologists you want, but the fact is, these pills DO work, if they are taken properly.  

These kids aren't committing mass murder because they are taking pills.

They are committing mass murder because they are mentally ill.  

And I doubt anyone is giving sugar pills to kids with legit mental illnesses..that would be stupid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Because they work fine for some?
> ...



Motherfucker.

No drugs work as effectively as physically locking crazy people away.

Newsflash: Keeping crazy people around normal ones is a bad idea.

You have no idea how much I'd love to see you thrown into a cell with a state-raised baby and watch.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Joe, you just listed even more things that come into play before bullits.
> 
> 8,000,000 kids are on these TODAY. How the hell you going to monitor that number?
> 
> Get real Joe.



If you are going to make that argument, that we have 8 million kids on these pills, and we only have 10 serious school shootings a year... that these drugs are 99.9999% effective in curbing kid's homicidal tendencies... 

again, that assumes that the ones who did the mass shootings were on these drugs (usually not determinable because their medical records are sealed) and that the were taking them in accordance with their doctors instructions. (Not abusing them or mixing them with other drugs or not taking them at all or in sufficient quantities) and that they were getting the medical follow up to monitor their progress.... Too many variables. 

But if you banned private gun ownership... no more mass shootings. 

The rest of the world has figured this out.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you just listed even more things that come into play before bullits.
> ...



You don’t see your own folly, do you.

These drugs are so dangerous that they take such precision in their ADMINISTRATION to avoid problematic outcomes AND WE GIVE THEM TO THE IRRESPONSIBLE?

And 8,000,000 doses per day to that group!

Can you say disasters waiting to happen?

When, as I’ve posted dozens of times, the other treatments or Placebo, ARE EQUALLY EFFECTIVE WITH FEWER SIDE EFFECTS

and we haven’t even touched the 1000 to 1500 additional teen suicides associated with SSRI ANTIDEPRESSANTS EACH YEAR

GOOD LORD JOE, REALLY?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


Sadly the left and some on the right have actually succeeded in creating this situation for all to have to deal with these days. These things weren't a problem back in the day, so what happened ?  Follow the changes over time, and then check where things started really going wrong.  Has nothing to do with skin color, but more to do with character as Martin Luther King said so wisely in his speech.

The evil one has exploited everything this nation had done in order to bring peace and prosperity to all people's of this country.

Until we correctly identify who the real culprits and minions are, then this stuff will only get worse.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Here’s the thing. You don’t need anything that radical. 

Those that suffer these mental illnesses are no more likely to commit murder then you or I. It is those given these prescriptions that have a 50% greater chance at violence. 

That’s the true tragedy in this. We create it.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....


Glad you give up, now let calmer and more cooler heads work to figure this thing out. Guns aren't the problem. Guns are the answer when in the hands of good people trying to protect people like you from bad people who are a problem... The school issue will be resolved, but corporate America and government will have to join forces to fix this problem. Quit hording the money from the schools, and get this mess straightened out already.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> When, as I’ve posted dozens of times, the other treatments or Placebo, ARE EQUALLY EFFECTIVE WITH FEWER SIDE EFFECTS



Except that's a bullshit statement.  The Placebo test was done with people with MILD cases of depression, not full blown mental illnesses that would make you shoot up a school. 



Pop23 said:


> and we haven’t even touched the 1000 to 1500 additional teen suicides associated with SSRI ANTIDEPRESSANTS



We have 45000 suicides in the US every year.. half of them with guns.  

So guns are involved in half of suicides, and SSRI's are involved in maybe 3%, by your own reckoning. 

Wow, so your argument is that people who are soooo depressed they have to take meds might be so depressed they might off themselves?  

Suicide in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > When, as I’ve posted dozens of times, the other treatments or Placebo, ARE EQUALLY EFFECTIVE WITH FEWER SIDE EFFECTS
> ...




There was a suicide at my school. The guy stabbed himself in class.

Nice try to bash firearms, but go fuck yourself, leftist douche faggot.

They had several psychologists come in for about a month for the traumatized students.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you just listed even more things that come into play before bullits.
> ...


Quit dreaming of your utopic leftist world because in America it ain't happening. This nation will break the grip of that which is so evil now upon it, so stay tuned.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > When, as I’ve posted dozens of times, the other treatments or Placebo, ARE EQUALLY EFFECTIVE WITH FEWER SIDE EFFECTS
> ...



The leftist dream of disarming Americans will never be realized. How does that make you feel?

Keep pushing with the Communist bullshit and it may not go well at all for leftists.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


At my daughter's school, a boy stabbed another boy in a lower grade. A seventh grader stabbed the sixth grader in front of my daughter. She had to have some counciling afterwards. Public school... What are the stats of these types of events happening in private schools ??  Anyone ??


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Realistically, there probably are none.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > When, as I’ve posted dozens of times, the other treatments or Placebo, ARE EQUALLY EFFECTIVE WITH FEWER SIDE EFFECTS
> ...



1000 to 1500 more suicides each year is far greater than all the school mass shootings combined Joe

Please go on.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

This kind of bullcrap doesn't help, as it begins the process of separation, and could lead to the bullying next to begin as a result of such things..

US schools are being forced to rethink 'lunch debt' reminders that humiliate poorer students


----------



## PredFan (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I know you think you are being clever, that’s the funny part.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Could be. Let's see the REAL studies.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



You posted nonsensical websites from nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Getting these instruments on the campus is a complete failure of the public school system in light of the previous events pertaining to mass shootings in schools. If the school system in that state was negligent in it's obligations to make the students safe in the event of a potential danger lurking about, then it may have opened itself up to liable upon an investigation of  it's policies in dealing with such a thing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you just listed even more things that come into play before bullits.
> ...



Banning guns stops nothing.  You aren't paying attention to those countries. They still have shootings.  Banning drugs works just as well.


----------



## Moonglow (May 19, 2018)

Since our elected leaders and associations along with school boards have failed the kids I suggest a complete overhaul of the system and the people that can a will get shit done and stop ignoring or walking over the issue and never finding or implementing a successful system..


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> There was a suicide at my school. The guy stabbed himself in class.
> 
> Nice try to bash firearms, but go fuck yourself, leftist douche faggot.
> 
> They had several psychologists come in for about a month for the traumatized students.



I realize that you have poor reading comprehension skills, but what did any of that have to do with what I said?  



Pop23 said:


> 1000 to 1500 more suicides each year is far greater than all the school mass shootings combined Joe



Which has nothing to do with anything.  News flash.  Depressed people sometimes off themselves. Also this just in, Water is Wet.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Banning guns stops nothing. You aren't paying attention to those countries. They still have shootings. Banning drugs works just as well.



Drug bans don't work because drug abusers are really only harming themselves. 

Gun bans work just fine in the rest of the world because no one wants to live next to a crazy person with a gun who is going to shoot you because your dog crapped on his lawn.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Banning guns stops nothing. You aren't paying attention to those countries. They still have shootings. Banning drugs works just as well.
> ...



In JoeB's fantasy world, sure.

In real life, all guns could be banned, and illegal Mexicans with illegal automatic firearms could home invade JoeB, and there's not a thing he could do about it. Him not having a gun and all.

Dial 911, dipshit.


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Just heads up on that CCHR: they are a scientology front group. Scientology has a white-hot hatred of psychologists and psychiatry because they insulted LRH.
> That being said, yes psychiatric drugs are abused in some cases and could contribute to shootings.  But mostly such drugs make you without emotion.



Good to know - thanks .. worthy of factoring in.


----------



## OldLady (May 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


That shouldn't make me laugh, but damn it Lucy, that's funny.


----------



## OldLady (May 19, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


LINK?


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> They DO NOT WANT to fix the problem. they ONLY want to push their agenda. You know, I know AND THEY KNOW that the proposals they make won't stop one single mass shooting. They DO NOT CARE, they only want to deny the rights of others.



Specifically which rights will you be denied if we tighten up background checks, require 21 years of age and a 3 day waiting period?


----------



## OldLady (May 19, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


I have a feeling people are jumping ahead here.  If he was bullied by the school coaches, why did he shoot the art teacher?


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Let me REPEAT for the BasicHumanRetard.
> ...



Nope - and neither are you. If Trump is impeached, you will be a good boy and LIKE it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I would have liked to shoot my art teacher, she was a real kunt with foul coffee breath.

I spent half the quarter in the dean's office, being office boy, rather than deal with her.

Perspective, I get it, she was a bitch.


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> No...no....now is never the time to talk about gun violence....just give your thoughts and prayers....that will always be the Repub cure....


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sorry - some of the conversation is lost here - Link for what?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Schools need to become volunteer for the parents and their children after 6th grade. No child in the 7th grade should be required to go to a public school if that child doesn't want to. His or her parents should take total responsibility for their childrens continued education, and if a child of 13 doesn't want to attend a public school after that age, then it should be honored as such.
> ...


Yes you are right, but due to liberalism, the operators of those schools are working to keep liberalism or leftist regression away, so they set tuition fees at a level that deters many of their own ideology to be accepted in.  How stupid has this been over time ?? It surely has depleted their numbers, and has forced their own ideological wanta be's from joining forces with them because of money.

The not providing a life raft to those who are your allies to come on board the ship, leaves your ship at odds with the many ships who have given the life raft to those that you have rejected.  Now who has been winning the war based on the strategy ? Not the conservatives.

Now with this said, it is known that due to the politically correct environment created by the left (allowing any and everything today), is that those with Christian ideological values and cultures have to be wise in their unwritten policies in which attempt to divide the wheat from what might be considered as the tares in these latter days. Is it working ?  Not really, because the job is to win over your allies, and not to isolate or leave behind your potential brothers and sisters.

The reason that the harvest is not yet fulfilled in accordance to the word, is in that the door shall remain open until it is finished.

There is still work to be done, and it should be done in a way that recognizes ones ideological values, culture, and character in which promotes good in the world.

This idea that those who become anti-American, anti-Christian, anti-America, anti-American culture, anti-constitutional, and just anti-anything should be accepted in every situation is ridiculous. The government forcing such idiocy upon this country in mindset has been a tragic thing resulting in the violence that we are now seeing today I'm afraid.


----------



## dudmuck (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And how well does a guy carrying a fucking shotgun blend in anywhere?
> ...


Gee a trench coat nothing suspicious there


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Got any proof of these alleged bribes?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Schools should be like college campuses, where there is always a kind of freedom feeling to the campus goers/students, and not a feeling of being in a prison or a hell while there. Then you add in the bullying, and the place really bcomes a hell.
> ...


Well any plan is better than no plan at all or the ignoring of plans as it has been the case so far in many respects. My plans are good, even if need to be debated heavily. It's the way problems are solved, but kicking the can down the road is definitely not a plan at all.

I'm for arming teachers, but the right teachers.  I would rather arm their minds than their bodies with weapons in order to teach our kids. Debate.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


This is the problem, where as we actually have to ask ourselves now "who are the crazies" ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Regardless, the parent still had some raising to do. Now where it all goes wrong is where the investigation begins.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > There was a suicide at my school. The guy stabbed himself in class.
> ...



Are you being intentionally stupid?

That’s 1000 to 1500 ADDITIONAL TEEN SUICIDE DIPSHIT. 

If I have to spell such an easy concept, then I guess I will

It means they DON’T kill themselfs if NOT on the drug. 

That is more, EACH YEAR than ALL MASS SCHOOL SHOOTINGS COMBINED.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

DrLove said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Just heads up on that CCHR: they are a scientology front group. Scientology has a white-hot hatred of psychologists and psychiatry because they insulted LRH.
> ...



They did indeed report on studies.

My links however are not from that source. Mine are done by sources such as Oxford University.
University of Oxford - Wikipedia

And if you want to try to make Oxford, Huffington Post, the WHO, the FDA, Michael Moore and the rest, out to be Scientists, you’ll look the fool.


----------



## OldLady (May 19, 2018)

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


_"yet, democrats need dead children, they are their best propaganda tool for gun confiscation, so there is no way they are going to actually stop school shootings, they get too much power from the sacrifice of our children._
That is sickening, and when you make statements like that, it is very easy to dismiss every other thing you say. I'd ease down on that Alt-Right propaganda talk a bit, if I were you.

*What he posted is an example of the fund-raising message sent out by the NRA after such shootings to make more $$$$$*.[/QUOTE]

*That's a lie, right?*[/QUOTE]

*NOPE*[/QUOTE]

LINK?"

I can't believe the NRA would go that far.


----------



## iceberg (May 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*That's a lie, right?*[/QUOTE]

*NOPE*[/QUOTE]

LINK?"

I can't believe the NRA would go that far.[/QUOTE]
they wouldnt. 

but tberes nithing the gun grabberswont do.  this is tbe best chance they have and have ever have and they will milk it in the most classless of fashions. 

i guess we are banning shotguns and revolvers now.


----------



## DrLove (May 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I can't believe the NRA would go that far.



Here's an example


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Because we medicate them in to soulless zombies. 

But that’s OK, Right?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> In JoeB's fantasy world, sure.
> 
> In real life, all guns could be banned, and illegal Mexicans with illegal automatic firearms could home invade JoeB, and there's not a thing he could do about it. Him not having a gun and all.
> 
> Dial 911, dipshit.



Somebody kicks in my front door with automatic firearms, I'm probably toast if I have a gun or not. 

But that very rarely happens. What's more likely to happen with that gun is that it gets used in a domestic argument, an accident or a suicide.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

WTP said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Clearly his his excessive and obsessive behavior on guns strongly suggests a fetish, an unhealthy and pathological amorous attachment to a tool of death.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously....duh.... security at schools need to be made to resemble federal government buildings. Time for people to buckle up their chin straps. Highly trained security. The kids will get used to it. Or we can continue to play makey-uppey let's continue to navigate in Disney.
> ...


Nazi Germany is what you want, where after a few leadership changes, and you possibly get a tyrant who wants to destroy you and your culture, then you have no resistance to that situation ? How about looking at what has taken place in the world, and how governments were able to kill millions without their resistance of.

You want that here ?? We are free because we don't follow the world, and it will be that there is some corrections to be made. Stay tuned.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Are you being intentionally stupid?
> 
> That’s 1000 to 1500 ADDITIONAL TEEN SUICIDE DIPSHIT.
> 
> ...



Guy, correlation doesn't mean causation.  

any kid who kills himself is probably depressed.  That some of them prescribed medications that didn't work/weren't properly monitored and administered/weren't taken when they were supposed to be is besides the point. 

The two key factors were 
1) They were depressed and no one in their life did anything about it.
2) They were able to get a gun and no one in their life did anything about it. 

This really isn't complicated.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



That was a nice collection of random words thrown together.  I have no idea what you meant.  You should not post under the influence.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> And if you want to try to make Oxford, Huffington Post, the WHO, the FDA, Michael Moore and the rest, out to be Scientists, you’ll look the fool.



No, Scientists know that these drugs work when properly applied. 

Scientologist, however, don't...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




I guess we need to ban trench coats.  But when we do that, only outlaws will have trench coats!


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve listed a growing number of the shooters and the drug they were on. When the vast majority comes from that small user base? Coincidence?
> ...


Wrong


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's never _"quite time"_ to talk about some sensible gun reforms. I believe you even agreed with mine earlier.
> ...



Another post ^^^ from a vulgar and clearly unstable member of the echo chamber's NRA caucus.  What can be gleaned from his first paragraph is it is okay to take all of those who suffer from one form or another of mental illness, and deny them the rights of liberty; and yet demand lassiez faire policy for guns as their absolute right.  

The irony of this is that most of them a paranoid that their guns will one day be taken from them by a Democratic Majority.  Thus, if these paranoid supporters of no gun controls, no way, get their way, their paranoia would make them unfit to own, possess or even have temporary custody or control of a firearm.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you being intentionally stupid?
> ...



1. Studies by sources as reliable as Oxford University has shown that left untreated, suicide rates decrease NOT INCREASE.

2. Guns were not used in many of these suicides. You have no evidence that without a gun they would not have used the dozens of other ways to commit suicide or murder

You are twisting yourself in knots trying to justify a drug that is known to cause more additional suicide each year than ALL MASS SCHOOL SHOOTING DEATHS

You a pharmaceutical salesman or a Doctor getting kickbacks?

As for proper dosage and usage? YOUR GIVING THESE TO IRRESPONSIBLE POPULATIONS. WHAT THE HELL DO YOU EXPECT?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 19, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are these shooters not rushed into court, with a very special chair awaiting them if they are convicted??
> ...


Are you really that stupid?
I said if he were convicted, toss him in a chair......lets end this shit


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Thank you for actually putting out a plan that will work!

If I am not mistaken, Texas leads the way in that regard.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Banning hoodies has already been tried, no such luck there.  It's a fashion thing you know.

Seeing people wearing these hoodies in 100° heat is definitely a mental thing going on, but we can't say it right ??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



You do realize that this was in Texas.  If you kill someone there, they will kill you back!


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Because we medicate them in to soulless zombies.
> 
> But that’s OK, Right?



Again, guy, I've never met one of these Zombies you talk about. 

Now, if you want to argue that ADHD meds are sometimes over-prescribed, that's a valid argument.  But if your little Timmy is wearing an iron cross and coming to school with an AR-15, medications aren't the issue.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > And if you want to try to make Oxford, Huffington Post, the WHO, the FDA, Michael Moore and the rest, out to be Scientists, you’ll look the fool.
> ...



What the fuck is that supposed to prove?

That your a jackass?

Well done Joe


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 19, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Yeah Rolling Stone, what a great source......so the Russians wanted to elect Trump 10 years ago? LOLOLOLOL
and infiltrated the NRA?

That is literally the dumbest thing I have ever heard......I mean that's including the video causing Ben Ghazi......you guys can not be that stupid......if you are, please stop voting


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Because we medicate them in to soulless zombies.
> ...



Love how you sidestep


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


yeah they probably believe that, the left is fucking insane


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



A common sense gun law, requiring trigger locks and secure storage of firearms have been opposed by the NRA and its supporters.  One more reason that the NRA is an irresponsible organization which enables the horrific use of firearms, such as we have seen too often in our country.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....
> ...



MIke, I said that. Never drink and post.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Every night in his dreams.  Most people dream of hitting home runs, making that three point shot at the buzzer or finding that perfect SO; 2aguy is a wannabe hero and suffers from the Zimmerman Syndrome, i.e. a desire to kill a bad guy and be called a hero.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Come get them.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....
> ...



We already know your solution, Beagle. More guns. How has that been working out for ya since Columbine?


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

It's pointless to try to explain rights and personal responsibility to liberal scum bags. So let's just start the war, I'm tired of all these lying bastards.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Once again, irony posted by a fool; a fool with no concept of how he and others who support no gun controls, no way, are the one's who are pushing the issue for more restrictive gun controls than the common sense one's proposed today.

The writing is on the wall, and yet with every death it becomes clear to more and more American voters that guns need to be controlled, and that can be done  when even one more member of the Supreme Court decides "enough"!


----------



## Bush92 (May 19, 2018)

2nd Amendment is what it is. I will support gun control when you convince me that liberals in Washington DC are not moving toward an Orwellian state and suppression of civil liberties.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


After seeing what the Demon-crats stand for, you dang right I'm keeping my firearms. They are the enablers of some bad stuff in this country, and any idiot can see this these days. If the Demon-crats enable bad to come against me, and they empower bad people to become emboldened against me, then I won't be empty handed if they attempt to harm me or my family before the law can get there to help me or my family.

They have basically taken the symbolic belt off of the hook (threw it away), and replaced it with time outs, everyone wins a trophy and such. They have destroyed the teachings of disipline by removing it from those who knew how to disipline before the leftist knew better than the most of us on the subject or so they thought.


----------



## JimH52 (May 19, 2018)

skye said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Skye....SROs are now armed....Teachers do not need guns.


----------



## JimH52 (May 19, 2018)

JimBowie1958 said:


> All I am reading is another Dimocrat shot up a bunch of kids.
> 
> Where is the news in this?



Democrats don't wear Nazi uniforms....but trumpettes do....


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Guns be controlled or is it that the Demon-crats who kiss the butt's of evil for votes are the ones that should be controlled ?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > All I am reading is another Dimocrat shot up a bunch of kids.
> ...


You are desperate.. lol


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Link ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> 1. Studies by sources as reliable as Oxford University has shown that left untreated, suicide rates decrease NOT INCREASE.



The Oxford study only studied MILDLY depressed subjects. No value. 



Pop23 said:


> 2. Guns were not used in many of these suicides. You have no evidence that without a gun they would not have used the dozens of other ways to commit suicide or murder



60% of suicides in the US involve guns.  





Also, guns are the most effective way to off ones self. 







Pop23 said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to prove?
> 
> That your a jackass?
> 
> Well done Joe



The silliness that this debate has been hijacked by a cult started by a two bit huckster who couldn't write good science fiction. 



Pop23 said:


> Love how you sidestep



NO sidestep at all, buddy.  You guys claim that drugs are the problem, but then you can't really prove it, other than saying that you heard some mass shooters were taking drugs that weren't working, maybe.


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


While waiting for that tyrant to come, the population is shooting each other. What a stupid argument.


----------



## JimH52 (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You wrote a lot of stuff that nobody is going to read...save your energy...


----------



## Bush92 (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


The left feels that the government can tell you how to raise your children.


----------



## JimH52 (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You wrote a lot of stuff that nobody is going to read...dav


beagle9 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Nope... Just honest...Nazi sympathizers love trump....he is a racist just like them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?




It will end when we put in the same level of security in schools that we have at EVERY sporting event.

But deMS-13 place less value on our children than they do on sports.

deMS-13 run the public schools, at every level. Note that school shootings rose with democrat control of the public schools - a direct correlation.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


My guns have killed no one, so what's your point ? It matters not how many guns there is, but what kind of society we have getting access to them is an issue for sure now.

We as American's are not in the business of correcting the mistakes made by the Demon-crats by giving up our rights and freedoms, so stay tuned as the solutions you might not like or agree with (don't know where you stand completely), but the Demon-crats knew what they were creating, and now the country will fix it without destroying the rights and freedoms of those who are good.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > All I am reading is another Dimocrat shot up a bunch of kids.
> ...



Lol....you progressive meatheads have been doing the whole Trump/Nazi thing for 3 years now!! Gee that's been a real effective strategy!!! 

IDK there Jimbo.... I think you need to double down on that!


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

To all of those who worry that when they awake this morning and discovered their nightmare was for real, and all of their guns were missing, imagine how the mom and dad and siblings of those died who died yesterday is missing, and will for ever be missed and can never be replaced.


----------



## JimH52 (May 19, 2018)

These kids graduating...the ones that aren't gunned down...will demand Congress act.  If they don't they will be voted out.

You knuckle draggers that have small penises...but big guns are dying out.  These kids will demand changes.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Nope, not stupid at all... You know it but your agenda has you muzzled.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



Great idea.  Let's add a 25% excise tax on every gun sold, both new and used, and every bullet sold, so that we can pay for the metal detectors and armed security personnel at every school and college in the United States.  And, if that does not  cover the cost, we must take it from the Dept. of Defense budget, since it is their job to keep Americans safe.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Studies by sources as reliable as Oxford University has shown that left untreated, suicide rates decrease NOT INCREASE.
> ...



Lol s0n.... you've posted up those same ghey pie charts what? 100 times now!!. Gee....those sentiments have really had some profound impact on our law-makers 

Have to say you're the one guy I think truly believes the gun grabbers are going to be successful in this country!


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> These kids graduating...the ones that aren't gunned down...will demand Congress act.  If they don't they will be voted out.
> 
> You knuckle draggers that have small penises...but big guns are dying out.  These kids will demand changes.


Your brainwashing continues so we see, and hopefully you don't have access to educators, but seeing that most educators are now leftist, you might be right. Pathetic.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...




14 states at least, already allow armed and trained staff.....the only way to keep mass shooters away.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I give up. This is the new normal. I live 30 miles from Mexico, and the Federales down there are armed with military type automatic rifles. The NRA is not going to be happy until America is just like Mexico, except that the guns will be legal. Whoppee-ki-yi-yah....




Moron......the government police and military work with the drug cartels....... they have murdered 38,000 people....in a country of absolute gun control...the military controls the only gun store, and normal people can't get in...... the drug cartels get fully automatic military weapons, often supplied by their alllies in the Mexican government...  that is what you want here...


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A realty challenged post; thoughtless and absurd.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The money would just go to busing and welfare programs (got to keep the potential angered minds occupied, you know the ones the Demon-crats have brainwashed over the years that it's everyone else's fault that they are poor), and so the issue would be lost again until the next shooting.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> To all of those who worry that when they awake this morning and discovered their nightmare was for real, and all of their guns were missing, imagine how the mom and dad and siblings of those died who died yesterday is missing, and will for ever be missed and can never be replaced.




And imagine how relieved 2.4 million Americans are when they realize that the legal gun they own and carry or keep in their home kept violent criminals from raping, robbing or murdering them...imagine how their families feel that their loved ones are still safe because they had a legal gun to stop a violent criminal.... a criminal with a long history of crime and violence that people like you and the other democrats keep letting out of jail, even when they have repeat gun offenses...

2.4 million people, according to the CDC use their legal guns to stop violent criminals.... you want 2.4 million more victims of these animals.....

And again, lawn mowers kill more people each year than mass school shooters do.....do you want to ban lawn mowers?

Cars kill more people than all gun criminals do...do you want to ban cars?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




How is that reality challenged when it is the truth?  Did it take you long to type that nonsense?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




we don't have to add any extra cost twit...just get rid of democrat gun free killing zones and let law abiding parents and teachers carry their legal guns into schools with them...that is how you stop these mass shooters. Your way isn't working...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> To all of those who worry that when they awake this morning and discovered their nightmare was for real, and all of their guns were missing, imagine how the mom and dad and siblings of those died who died yesterday is missing, and will for ever be missed and can never be replaced.



Oh Gawd!!

Have to say though.....i always have been fascinated how some folks can actually navigate in the real world while being so fully subservient to their emotions 24hrs/day. How do you do it s0n?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




How about a 70% tax on every Newspaper sold? Call it a "fucking liars tax." to fund this?

How about we tax CNN to pay for this, since the contribute nothing to society?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > They DO NOT WANT to fix the problem. they ONLY want to push their agenda. You know, I know AND THEY KNOW that the proposals they make won't stop one single mass shooting. They DO NOT CARE, they only want to deny the rights of others.
> ...



Would a background check have stopped this shooting, Genius?   Background checks do not stop criminals or mass shooters now....universal background checks won't stop them either since criminals will still use straw buyers or steal their guns, and mass shooters can already pass any background check.

The only reason you asshats want universal background checks is because you want gun registration...so when you get the power you know where to grab the guns....

And when I was 17 I could be sent over seas to kill for my country, but coming home I wouldn't be able to use a gun to protect my family....that is why raising the age to 21 is stupid...

How old was this shooter?  17.  And he stole the shot gun and .38 revolver.....how did the background check and age limit stop him?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



For books.... 1 dollar tax on each page....and 100 dollar a minute tax on all television and movie run times.......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Agreed.

It’s one thing to not advocate for such laws, but to actively oppose those laws is irresponsible and reprehensible.

11 states currently require firearms to be secured by a locking device; 28 states require gunowners to secure firearms away from children, either with a locking device “or in a location which a reasonable person would believe to be secure,” as Florida law requires.

The problem with the Florida statute and that of similar states is that however reasonable a person might be, he’s nonetheless prone to make mistakes.

Each gunowner must develop and follow a protocol of locking his guns away securely – with a trigger lock, in a safe, cable lock for semi-auto firearms, cylinder lock for revolvers, etc. – whether there are children in the home or not.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Just say no to gun banners.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




And those measures are already unConstitutional......Gun owners should do it, but anti gun extremists like you will not be happy with that.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Studies by sources as reliable as Oxford University has shown that left untreated, suicide rates decrease NOT INCREASE.
> ...



I can't prove what?

That this class of drug carries the FDA highest warning, The Black Box? Or that I can't prove that they are Black Boxed because of increased risk of Suicide and Homicide? Sorry Joe, it's been Proven.

I can't Prove that between 1000 and 1500 additional teen suicides are associated with the use of these each year? Sorry Joe, Scientific research, posted before, provided that proof. I thought you respected Science Joe. Now you don't? You realize that the teen suicide risk is A LARGE REASON THAT THE FDA PUT A BLACK BOX WARNING ON THEM!

I can't prove that they are extremely dangerous, to the point that an ENTIRE COUNTRY BANNED THEIR USE, EXCEPT IN EXTREME CASES, FOR CHILDREN? Um, England did this and have had ZERO mass school murders since their ban.

I can't prove there is an vastly disproportianate share of mass shooting done by this single small demographic of patients?
I think I can:

Here's a short list:

• Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold's medical records have never been made available to the public.

• Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather's girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.

• Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.

• Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.

• Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.

• Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.

• Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.

• Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.

• A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.

• Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..

• A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.

• Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.

• TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.

• Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.

• James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.

• Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania

• Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California

• Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.

• Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.

• Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic's file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.

• Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.

• Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.

• Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.

• Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.

• Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family's Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.

• Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara's parents said ".... the damn doctor wouldn't take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil...")

• Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth's father could not accept his son's death and killed himself.)

• Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family's detached garage.

• Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.

• Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.

• Woody __, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.

• A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.

• Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and "other drugs for the conditions."

• Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.

• Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.

• Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.

• Asa Coon from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show Coon was on Trazodone.

• Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his New York high school.

Missing from list... 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds....

• What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21...... killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az?

• What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24..... killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado?

• What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or?

• What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct?

from: Every mass shooting over last 20 years has one thing in common... and it's not guns

And that is partial list.

Go peddle these dangerous things elsewhere. The evidence is, at a minimal, shocking.

And from the Hero of the Left, Michael Moore:



Now what Joe?

Oh, and why would we allow the most irresponsible segment of our Society, TEENAGERS, anywhere near these?

8,000,000 of the most irresponsible citizens in this Country are taking this shit everyday Joe. EIGHT MILLION!

You can't possible think there is enough supervision for 8,000,000 Irresponsible teenagers!

You should be screaming for the heads of the AMA, not the NRA


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


No one says you can’t keep your firearms, including Democrats – to maintain otherwise is a lie.

Most conservatives are truly this stupid, that you think anyone believes your ridiculous lies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

skye said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Yes, nonsense.

There are other ways to prevent future tragedies besides armed guards.

Indeed, such tragedies have occurred with armed SROs on site, so clearly it’s not the only way to prevent school shootings.

And given your ignorance and stupidity exhibited by your posts, you’re in no position to admonish others to ‘educate’ themselves.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



When kids stop treating each other like shit.


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Speaking of ridiculous lies, the idea that Democrats don't support banning guns is the perfect example of a lie.

Dems introduce bill banning assault weapons


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


While the right supports people shooting them.   See?  I can play your silly game too.


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



This seems appropriate, even though I posted it to another, it is what we need to do to stop these before they start. Ban the use of SSRI class antidepressant drugs being prescribed to children:

You can change Joe, to C_Clayton if it helps ya!



That this class of drug carries the FDA highest warning, The Black Box? Or that I can't prove that they are Black Boxed because of increased risk of Suicide and Homicide? Sorry Joe, it's been Proven.

I can't Prove that between 1000 and 1500 additional teen suicides are associated with the use of these each year? Sorry Joe, Scientific research, posted before, provided that proof. I thought you respected Science Joe. Now you don't? You realize that the teen suicide risk is A LARGE REASON THAT THE FDA PUT A BLACK BOX WARNING ON THEM!

I can't prove that they are extremely dangerous, to the point that an ENTIRE COUNTRY BANNED THEIR USE, EXCEPT IN EXTREME CASES, FOR CHILDREN? Um, England did this and have had ZERO mass school murders since their ban.

I can't prove there is an vastly disproportianate share of mass shooting done by this single small demographic of patients?
I think I can:

Here's a short list:

• Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold's medical records have never been made available to the public.

• Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather's girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.

• Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.

• Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.

• Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.

• Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.

• Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.

• Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.

• A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.

• Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..

• A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.

• Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.

• TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.

• Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.

• James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.

• Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania

• Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California

• Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.

• Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.

• Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic's file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.

• Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.

• Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.

• Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.

• Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.

• Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family's Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.

• Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara's parents said ".... the damn doctor wouldn't take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil...")

• Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth's father could not accept his son's death and killed himself.)

• Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family's detached garage.

• Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.

• Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.

• Woody __, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.

• A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.

• Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and "other drugs for the conditions."

• Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.

• Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.

• Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.

• Asa Coon from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show Coon was on Trazodone.

• Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his New York high school.

Missing from list... 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds....

• What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21...... killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az?

• What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24..... killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado?

• What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or?

• What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct?

from: Every mass shooting over last 20 years has one thing in common... and it's not guns

And that is partial list.

Go peddle these dangerous things elsewhere. The evidence is, at a minimal, shocking.

And from the Hero of the Left, Michael Moore:



Now what Joe?

Oh, and why would we allow the most irresponsible segment of our Society, TEENAGERS, anywhere near these?

8,000,000 of the most irresponsible citizens in this Country are taking this shit everyday Joe. EIGHT MILLION!

You can't possible think there is enough supervision for 8,000,000 Irresponsible teenagers!

You should be screaming for the heads of the AMA, not the NRA


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > To all of those who worry that when they awake this morning and discovered their nightmare was for real, and all of their guns were missing, imagine how the mom and dad and siblings of those died who died yesterday is missing, and will for ever be missed and can never be replaced.
> ...


They keep attacking guns or inanimate objects because they can't face the reality of what they have done to this country now. They will never face or accept the facts of what their ideologies has long since produced.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




You mean except for the entire leadership of the democrat party?  The democrats at the CNN town hall where they screamed they want to ban all semi automatic weapons...or the democrats carrying the signs that said they want to ban semi automatic weapons and repeal the 2nd Amendment at the anti gun rallies and the democrat Supreme Court Justices who want to repeal the 2nd Amendment..you meand except for them...right?


----------



## Pop23 (May 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Obviously you think the right supports the AMA and their members prescribing SSRI drugs to those causing this shit, Right?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


The ‘good guy with a gun’ myth is in fact a myth.

Citizens have the right to carry firearms pursuant to lawful self-defense – not to act in the capacity of law enforcement, to deter crime, or to prevent school shootings.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I can agree with this..


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Good grief... Quit making a fool of yourself on occasion.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 19, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



EXACTLY.  We dwell on the tools of the tragedy rather than the causes.  To me at least, it's rather simple, what causes someone to even think about doing this?


----------



## JBond (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously....duh.... security at schools need to be made to resemble federal government buildings. Time for people to buckle up their chin straps. Highly trained security. The kids will get used to it. Or we can continue to play makey-uppey let's continue to navigate in Disney.
> ...


Pure fantasy. Completely made up.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Citizens have the right to carry firearms pursuant to lawful self-defense – not to act in the capacity of law enforcement, to deter crime, or to prevent school shootings.



I would never wish this on anyone but.....
It would be poetic justice if you were shot dead by one of your fellow Democrats in public, in easy line of sight of a RIGHT WING, concealed carry holder who decided not to help you and instead, followed your stupidity.

Class AAA Imbecile


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

"What parent is unaware of their 17-year-old child manufacturing pressure cooker bombs, or pipe bombs? Multiple." - Dana Loesch

what a horrible person


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A post from a proven liar like you is not worth reading...stop wasting our time!


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Your strawman is burning, bub.   Prior to the War on Boys, boys successfully learned in classrooms without being drugged up.   That was in an era when schools were allowed to properly discipline minor bad behavior before it turned into extremely bad behavior.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "What parent is unaware of their 17-year-old child manufacturing pressure cooker bombs, or pipe bombs? Multiple." - Dana Loesch
> what a horrible person



What about this statement makes her a horrible person?
Are you on LSD this morning?


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "What parent is unaware of their 17-year-old child manufacturing pressure cooker bombs, or pipe bombs? Multiple." - Dana Loesch
> ...




The Proggie hates individual accountability and the concept that parents should raise their children instead of The State.


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Like that moron who showed up at the school AFTER the shooting.


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

BREAKING: One person was killed and another wounded in a shooting in a parking lot in a dispute between people who had just attended a high school graduation ceremony in Atlanta


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 19, 2018)

When is the Left going to STOP the support of the school shootings and realize that having armed teachers is the ONLY way to stop this?

They will NEVER "get all the guns" in our lifetimes so WHY are they insisting on the killings continuing?


----------



## Slyhunter (May 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


outlaw schools.


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "What parent is unaware of their 17-year-old child manufacturing pressure cooker bombs, or pipe bombs? Multiple." - Dana Loesch
> ...



The unrelenting hate of the Left is what makes them see her as a horrible person.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Wtf??

Where do you get this shit s0n??! I just had to reread that post and rub my eyes while doing so.

It's people like you that are the most dangerous mofu's walking the planet.... where the world absolutely positively has to be Oz every single day.  . Here's to hoping you're never put in charge of anything.

Indeed.... it is knowing people like you are out there that ensure that the Second Amendment will never be going away. Ask anyone who owns a gun.. People who see the shit that you write sprint to the gun shops.



You live on SanFransicko..... about 17 people think the way you do


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> When is the Left going to STOP the support of the school shootings and realize that having armed teachers is the ONLY way to stop this?
> 
> They will NEVER "get all the guns" in our lifetimes so WHY are they insisting on the killings continuing?




WHY are they insisting on the killings continuing?

That is easy to answer....they get the most political power when school children are murdered in school shootings.....they have been able to move gun control in ways they couldn't before, because school kids were murdered....Vegas didn't do it for them, but Parkland did...so if you put armed teachers in Schools and the killers stop attacking schools...their greatest weapon is taken away from them, and they lose their push for confiscating semi automatic weapons...


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yep, and it has to be consistent, and it has to coincide with parental disipline.  Remember the days when kids said "man when I got in trouble in school, I sure didn't want my parents to know, because they would be way worse than school could even think about being" ??  What happened to all of that sort of thinking ?  I know, we mixed up with the world is what happened, and the Demon-crats are globalist who apologize for the U.S success story. Then we have the Republican sell outs who also went along with all the bullcrap, and then we had the hippy movement, and then we had the eternal atonement for our sins movement, and then we landed here. Now we have the killing Americans you don't like movement happening as a result or climax to it all. Good grief.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2018)

Hey did David Hogg get to Santa Fe yet?


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




That is the problem...too often there is only one parent, a single teenage mother.... and she is not mature enough to raise young males into adult men..... this is the major problem with crime and gun crime in this country and it is now happening in Europe as well..... check out the book "Life at the Bottom" where the author looks at the increasing criminality of British welfare dependents...


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "What parent is unaware of their 17-year-old child manufacturing pressure cooker bombs, or pipe bombs? Multiple." - Dana Loesch
> ...


Who is Dana Loesch ?  I agreed with the part about parents should know what their kids are doing at all times, at least till they reach the age of accountability as an adult.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




I hear horror stories from my friends who are school teachers and one who is a school psychologist.  The parents of kids with behavioral problems often refuse to accept the fact that their kids are out of control, and blame the school.  They even threaten to sue to prevent their children from facing what should be the consequences of their bad behavior.

When I was a kid, parents believed the teachers and principals, and disciplined kids who acted up in school - at least most parents did.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yep, and addressing the family break up is also a huge factor in all of this. No one wants to do that, because it could involve more family time from work, and more promotion of the family again. Greed in this nation is also killing us. Once everything gets so out of balance, do you think we need to disarm ?? Quite the contrary eh.

This could be the bigger picture that the globalist see, and so they are working overtime to subdue what's left of this added territory it wants so badly.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Indeed.  The biggest single indicator of children having behavioral issues is being raised by a single mom without an very involved dad in the picture.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > When is the Left going to STOP the support of the school shootings and realize that having armed teachers is the ONLY way to stop this?
> ...


If they are actually involved in that way of thinking, then you are spot on.... We do see how they tried to take advantage of the last shooting by attempting to make voters out of 16 year olds in order to achieve their ultimate ends.  That was an eye opener.

Every shooting is an eye opener, and they should be trying to stop the rabid animals loosed on society more than anyone else these days. Going after the gun instead of the state of mind that has since been created, is yet another eye opener, and it is a proven failure of the Demon-crat party along with their ideology, and of their policies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the cases where a kid shot up their school...99% of them were bullied. Yes, they got access to guns, but the ROOT of the problem is THE SCHOOL and their lack of doing something about bullies. When a kid reports them..BOTH get expelled. Or the situation is ignored. Look at the mom that complained that her daughter was being bullied in school by other gang students. Nothing was done. Now she is dead due to MS13 killing her with a fucking machete. Think about that. A MACHETE. How horrific a death is that?
> ...


Wrong, more lies from the right.

Schools have not been made into ‘social experiments’ by a government, the notion is as delusional as it is ridiculous.

Moreover, schools are not controlled by any ‘party’ – a lie that’s just as delusional and ridiculous.

Most of the problems schools deal with are the consequence of failed, wrongheaded conservative dogma – extremist fiscal conservatives who deny schools the funding they need to teach our children, ‘small government’ conservatives who undermine the important work of public education with ‘charter schools’ and similar nonsense, and social conservatives who oppose the teaching of facts and the truth in schools and seek to compel public schools to promote religious doctrine in violation of the First Amendment.

And now conservatives want to further burden public schools by turning them into armed camps.


----------



## 2aguy (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...




Notice that democrats across the country keep letting violent criminals out of jail....they are unable to understand what their policies do to the people under their power....


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Bullcrap and you know it, but I don't have to shout it to the mountain top, because the truth speaks for itself. Most Americans know the truth, and they see you as the bullcrapper that you are. I don't believe that you believe the crap that you spew, but maybe you do.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 19, 2018)

The school authorities could just advise the students to stop tormenting other students.  These children imagine they are going to drive their target to suicide.  They don't always.  Sometimes these bullied students come back with guns and bombs.   Just an observation.  The girls mostly commit suicide.  It's the boys that kill their tormentors.  

An armed society is a polite society.  It should be taught as a class in school.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

The takeaway from these 115 pages is clear, those so intensely opposed to even talking about means to end this American Horror seek to blame everyone and everything but the gun.  

In fact they truly believe guns are benevolent and the NRA exists to promote gun safety, when it is clear profit and power is its real purpose.

There is no point in seeking to debate them, for they will never compromise no matter how much more carnage and grief occurs.  It is their supposed right, which supersedes the life of others, even those who had only been on the earth for less than two decades or even one.


----------



## elongobardi (May 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



When they put either a retired cop or military veteran in the schools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

PredFan said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You truly are a tedious, ignorant rightwing liar and broken record.

All proposed firearm regulatory measures are perfectly Constitutional and comport with current Second Amendment jurisprudence – that means no one’s rights are being 'denied.'  

No proposed firearm regulatory measure seeks to ‘disarm’ anyone.

No proposed firearm regulatory measure seeks to ‘confiscate’ firearms.

No proposed firearm regulatory measure seeks to ‘prohibit’ the carrying of concealed firearms.

And the ridiculous ‘argument’ that current and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures will eventually result in ‘confiscation’ fails as a slippery slope fallacy.

Indeed, if you what to whine about rights being 'denied,' look at your fellow conservatives, who attempt to enact measures intended to violate a woman’s right to privacy, violate gay Americans’ right to equal protection of the law, and violate immigrants’ right to due process of the law – measures pursued by conservatives that have been struck down by the Supreme Court as un-Constitutional, unlike current proposed firearm regulatory measures.


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

our politically correct culture is to blame for this shooting.

 mental health and communities, I think they do need help and support in trying to figure out best practices, what can they do, how do we diagnose this person and how do we deal with it, because there’s this politically correct culture, particularly for people that are less than 18 years old, to say, well, let’s just keep them going in the system instead of actually dealing with it


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



A retired police officer was on site, and was shot.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Clear, concise and spot on, this post ^^^ exposes what everyone knows, but few admit or acknowledge.  Thanks, very well stated.


----------



## Flopper (May 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I feel sorry for the kid, myself. Been there, done that...minus the killing of the tormentors. Dad had a gun. So did mom. But I never went so far as to do what the kid did. However...from reports, and intuition of my own, I think the kid was maybe bullied or abused at home, too. He had no place to turn. Hence the "badass" he tried to portray on social media and even there, he didn't have many friends. To end the torment...he wanted to die and take them with him. Maybe he was afraid to tell his dad. Did he even have a mom? Maybe he did tell them and he was laughed at by them too, or called names. I told my mom when it was happening to me. She did nothing. I didn't tell my dad...until I finally had enough and ran home a sobbing mess. He didn't call me a chickenshit, or make me feel worse. He is the one that taught me to fight. He said "never start a fight, honey. But protect yourself. And this is how". He moved all the furniture from the living room to the side and he gave me many lessons on how to fight, how to protect myself, where to punch/hit/grab. After that...I went back to school (from being kept home by Dad for a week), and had more self confidence in myself. The bullies found out soon enough I was not as weak as they thought I was...and I realized it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway....that kid had enough. ALL of them that did school shootings had enough. You can blame guns, parents, jiffy peanut butter if you want. But the ROOT is the school itself and the bullies that get away with their shit.


*Most bullying today is not pushing kids down in halls or beating them up after school. It's much more subtle and much more painful than physical bulling.  

Today, young people network far more and far more intensive than older generations.  Kids today seem to always have their nose in a computer, tablet, or cell phone so parents think their kids are social isolated but in fact, they are constantly interfacing with other kids.  They form very strong relations as much on line as they do in person.  And when those relations go south they fall into the worst form of bullying, verbal and social bulling.  They attempt to exclude the person from their group, often spreading vicious rumors, taunting and teasing, name calling, and saying or doing whatever to convince the group to reject the person.  Many teens consider being rejected by their friends as the worst thing that can happen to them, far more serious than failing grades, or breaking rules or laws.  There reactions too often is drugs, attempting suicide or striking back violently.

IMHO, we as a society are failing miserably at dealing with the problem.   *


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh, shut up!  You know nothing of what it is going on in schools, just like most of the mentally-challenged education haters on this board. 

I find it interesting that you need to lie to justify your own stupidity!  That's a typical liberal tactic and I thought you despised everything about liberalism, or so you say.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Obviously the parents are doing such a great job at raising school shooters!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Hey did David Hogg get to Santa Fe yet?



He was last reported in central Florida pedaling his bike as fast as he could go towards I-10.

With any luck, he will get there before some other whackjob shoots up a gun-free zone elsewhere.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> They form very strong relations as much on line as they do in person. And when those relations go south they fall into the worst form of bullying, verbal and social bulling. They attempt to exclude the person from their group, often spreading vicious rumors, taunting and teasing, name calling, and saying or doing whatever to convince the group to reject the person.


Oh. Like what they do in the Flame Zone!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Correct.

A moron who, had he shown up ‘on time,’ would have likely ended up dead himself, killed by LE – or he would have otherwise killed innocent students not knowing the identity of the actual shooter.  

Conservatives continue to propagate the ‘good guy with a gun’ lie because they feel the wrongheaded need to somehow ‘justify’ gun ownership where such ‘justification’ is not necessary, the consequence of rightwing ignorance, insecurity, and fear.

Citizens are not required to ‘justify’ the exercising of a fundamental right – such as the individual right to possess a handgun – as a ‘prerequisite’ to indeed do so.

The burden rests solely with government to justify placing limits and restrictions on citizens’ rights.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The takeaway from these 115 pages is clear, those so intensely opposed to even talking about means to end this American Horror seek to blame everyone and everything but the gun.
> 
> In fact they truly believe guns are benevolent and the NRA exists to promote gun safety, when it is clear profit and power is its real purpose.
> 
> There is no point in seeking to debate them, for they will never compromise no matter how much more carnage and grief occurs.  It is their supposed right, which supersedes the life of others, even those who had only been on the earth for less than two decades or even one.


The problem is most conservatives refuse to consider necessary, proper, and Constitutional measures that have nothing to do with the regulating of firearms or restricting access to particular types of firearms.

They respond only with the same tedious, moronic slippery slope fallacies.


----------



## Bush92 (May 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You support murder in the womb infanticidle maniac.


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Grow up in a gun free country we had 0 mass shootings. Enjoy your gun and stay stuck in the 1800s...the world is laughing at your stupidity and I mean the whole world.


----------



## Bush92 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I’m a good guy. I own guns.


----------



## Bush92 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Shut-up and sponge off your socialist government pussy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


How many thousands will get killed from guns compare to other nations?


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

"If President Trump or the First Lady wanted to visit any public school in America, that school would be secured without a 2nd thought. It can be done. Its worth the resources. Its not controversial. Its not political. There are no excuses."


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2018)

'WE NEED TO TELL POLITICIANS IN THE NRA'S POCKET TO PUT OUR KIDS LIVES BEFORE GUNS!' Ok. How is the NRA preventing nationwide security efforts for public schools? 'WE NEED GUN CONTROL NOW!' We have gun control, but our schools are still too accessible. How will you fix that?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The school authorities could just advise the students to stop tormenting other students.  These children imagine they are going to drive their target to suicide.  They don't always.  Sometimes these bullied students come back with guns and bombs.   Just an observation.  The girls mostly commit suicide.  It's the boys that kill their tormentors.
> 
> An armed society is a polite society.  It should be taught as a class in school.


As an observation, that sounds like a good idea to have a class that teaches about guns, gun safety, guns for self defense, when to use guns, and when to not use them. Excellent idea, and can't believe it hasn't been thought of yet. It could start with the 4th graders just like a parent teaching gun safety and firearms to their children. It would work under conservatives doing the teaching, but not under liberals doing the teaching.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The school authorities could just advise the students to stop tormenting other students.  These children imagine they are going to drive their target to suicide.  They don't always.  Sometimes these bullied students come back with guns and bombs.   Just an observation.  The girls mostly commit suicide.  It's the boys that kill their tormentors.
> 
> An armed society is a polite society.  It should be taught as a class in school.


This woman was found guilty of texting and convincing her boyfriend into committing suicide in those text.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 19, 2018)

Does anyone have a link of a media outlet(s) saying they would no longer post pictures of these shooters? I know it happened; I've seen/read it in the past.


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

JBond said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I know for those who never lived in s gun free country.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 19, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Just wondering if there's evidence of this, or if it's innuendo / speculation?


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for the kid, myself. Been there, done that...minus the killing of the tormentors. Dad had a gun. So did mom. But I never went so far as to do what the kid did. However...from reports, and intuition of my own, I think the kid was maybe bullied or abused at home, too. He had no place to turn. Hence the "badass" he tried to portray on social media and even there, he didn't have many friends. To end the torment...he wanted to die and take them with him. Maybe he was afraid to tell his dad. Did he even have a mom? Maybe he did tell them and he was laughed at by them too, or called names. I told my mom when it was happening to me. She did nothing. I didn't tell my dad...until I finally had enough and ran home a sobbing mess. He didn't call me a chickenshit, or make me feel worse. He is the one that taught me to fight. He said "never start a fight, honey. But protect yourself. And this is how". He moved all the furniture from the living room to the side and he gave me many lessons on how to fight, how to protect myself, where to punch/hit/grab. After that...I went back to school (from being kept home by Dad for a week), and had more self confidence in myself. The bullies found out soon enough I was not as weak as they thought I was...and I realized it too.
> ...


After this shooting I admit that I thought to myself  hmmm, maybe these sites like Facebook, Snapchat or other forms of social media platforms or social interaction sites in which these students or young folks are using so much of now, should be shut down or made off limits to anyone under 21 years of age or if that is a problem then just make the internet for business interactions only maybe. No more social media unless it can be broken down into a more manageable thing that can be policed better or monitored better than what it has been in the past.

Maybe shut them down for two years in regards to anyone under age 21 using them, and then see if the problem stops.  Make these children go find friends and team up in their communities like the old days again, and get them free from the internet or social media as their addictive platform being used on the internet for which could be the major contributor to this thing now going on.

Hey, Zuckerberg has made enough money off these kids already.  It's time to recognize the problem if it has become a major contributor to the problem, and help to stop this tragic problem going on today.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2018)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Fact Dyke from MSD shooting admitting to bullying the shooter.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Who cares what the world thinks ?? This is America, and this is our problem to solve.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 19, 2018)

Hopefully my lawful USMB friends have added a weapon and some ammo to their inventories. Full safes are very American
-Geaux


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Give it up already, you are wasting your time spewing your leftist ideology. The right to defend ones property and ones person will not change or be trampled upon by the left.. Period end of story.


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


The world looks at you like we look at the Taliban. Still regressive when it comes to governance and guns. Pathetic...kids gets gunned down in schools.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Again, who cares what the world thinks of this nation, it is our problem to solve and it will be solved. The left might not like the fix, but who cares about that anymore ?  No one cares but the left who still thinks that they will be fundementally changing this nation into their utopic leftist fantasy land.

Ever watch the Trueman story, it doesn't work (a perfect world), otherwise like you think. Freedom is in our DNA, and it ain't changing no time soon.


----------



## skye (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




You are a fool, an incurably Leftist fool....it's useless talking to you.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Another RW nut, afraid that someone is going to take your gun away, and then you would be defenseless against the black helicopters.


----------



## Issa (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Freedom ? Hahaha the dumbest thing ever. Other nations are enslaved ? You pay taxes to the government you have shitty life style, shortest lifespan, highest murder and crime rate, least safe, the most obese, the most in debt compared most civilised countries and you talking about freedom ?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> It's pointless to try to explain rights and personal responsibility to liberal scum bags. So let's just start the war, I'm tired of all these lying bastards.



Personal responsibility? I am sure that the father of the Texas kid will feel just terrible about 10 dead kids due to his failure to secure his weapons in a gun lock. He might even apologize.


----------



## Flopper (May 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > They form very strong relations as much on line as they do in person. And when those relations go south they fall into the worst form of bullying, verbal and social bulling. They attempt to exclude the person from their group, often spreading vicious rumors, taunting and teasing, name calling, and saying or doing whatever to convince the group to reject the person.
> ...


*Oh, much more than that.  They sleep with their cell phones and tablets.  They text, and send selfies morning, noon, and night.  If they lose their device, they lose all contact with the outside world and often suffer from depression.*


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Really...... ROTFLMBO..  Sorry I don't worry like you think..


----------



## Flopper (May 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "If President Trump or the First Lady wanted to visit any public school in America, that school would be secured without a 2nd thought. It can be done. Its worth the resources. Its not controversial. Its not political. There are no excuses."


*What is controversial is how you secure schools.  The gun nuts want a shooting iron on every teacher.  The liberals want a professional security officer at every school, metal detectors, and more restriction on school access.  The conservative approach is cheap; it cost the government nothing.  The liberal approach is expensive. It will cost the government many millions. Considering the political polarization in the country, major changes are unlikely. *


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Uhh, aren't you from another country ?  If so turn around and fix your own troubles. We don't need your advice if looking in from the outside.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "If President Trump or the First Lady wanted to visit any public school in America, that school would be secured without a 2nd thought. It can be done. Its worth the resources. Its not controversial. Its not political. There are no excuses."
> ...


How do you get that conservatives want the approaches that you speak of only, and that others (the liberals) want what you think they want as the only solution also ??  Good grief... I notice that there is a thing going on with some here @ usmb where as they love to assign things, words or beliefs to parties that I and I suspect others don't believe are totally true, but if believed then it makes the post appear strong even if it might be deceptive. It's the definition or creation of fake news that happens when you see or read this sort of thing isn't it ?? 

I think the door is wide open to many solutions and Ideas at this point from all sides hopefully, so assignment is sort of a pre- judging thing at this point or time, and it reeks of political bias when the issue should cut across all party lines.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Sad situation, but might be a nessesary one if they can't handle this modernized world created for them. Not for punishing good people because of the bad apples, so hopefully it can be figured out better but the PC bullcrap has to go.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's pointless to try to explain rights and personal responsibility to liberal scum bags. So let's just start the war, I'm tired of all these lying bastards.
> ...


Give the shooter back to his dad after telling his dad that he has to now serve 10 to 15 for being an Involuntary Accessory after the fact.  Uhh ohh trouble on the home front now. Wonder if the police would arrive in time ?

I know that's harsh wait what ?  

Hope the parent is at the least fined heavily if the boy got his hands on those weapons out of negligence found on the parents part.

As far as the young man's plight in life, it is that he should grow old in prison. Hopefully prisons change back to hard time, and quit with the coddling of these prisoners who disregarded their victims lives when they took those lives in cold blood.


----------



## Coyote (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


He is an American.


----------



## beagle9 (May 19, 2018)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


. So he's being unAmerican or anti-American ??


----------



## hunarcy (May 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The takeaway from these 115 pages is clear, those so intensely opposed to even talking about means to end this American Horror seek to blame everyone and everything but the gun.
> 
> In fact they truly believe guns are benevolent and the NRA exists to promote gun safety, when it is clear profit and power is its real purpose.
> 
> There is no point in seeking to debate them, for they will never compromise no matter how much more carnage and grief occurs.  It is their supposed right, which supersedes the life of others, even those who had only been on the earth for less than two decades or even one.



Why would anyone compromise when they are in the right?  A firearm is not intelligent and does not have free will.  It is merely an object.  The ONLY way to deal with this problem is to change the behavior of the humans who are committing these acts.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 19, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?



As long as there are teenagers and the media hypes this stuff....you take a guess.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 19, 2018)

https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/812450


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 19, 2018)

This time the armed security guard on duty engaged the shooter and stopped the shooting. 

Attention Coward County, that's how its done.


----------



## Flopper (May 19, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


*The only thing I've heard coming out of the White House is putting more guns in the schools by arming teachers. That will certainly make most Trump supporters happy as well as the NRA and fiscal conservatives because it won't cost anything.  *


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 20, 2018)

I shutter at the thought of school districts arming my 10th grade math teacher. He bumped in to a coat rack, tipped his hat, and apologized to it.

But, hey! Teachers are grossly underpaid as it is, and now the Trumpets want them to start packing heat? Good luck with that....


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I shutter at the thought of school districts arming my 10th grade math teacher. He bumped in to a coat rack, tipped his hat, and apologized to it.
> 
> But, hey! Teachers are grossly underpaid as it is, and now the Trumpets want them to start packing heat? Good luck with that....


*There are only a handful of schools in the country that have mass shootings.  This is an unusually high year with 7 so far.  The average is about 5 a year.  I know, 1 is too many.  However, it makes sense to look at the probability of a mass school when we are talking about rather controversy solutions. 

Since there are approximately 150,000 private and public schools in the country, the odds of a given school being hit by a mass shooters is about 1 in 30,000 in any given year. That means the average school would be visited by a mass shooter about once every 30,000 years.   

If the government actively promoted teachers and staff to carry guns in school we would be putting guns in thousands of schools that will never have a mass shooting.  In most of those schools, the only guns will be that of teachers. We would have guns being stolen by kids, teachers accidentally shooting kids, and themselves.  If a kid decides to kill classmates he will surely know which teachers are armed and avoid them or kill them.  In some schools teachers with guns would actually encourage some kids to bring guns to school.  Lastly, given the sizes up our schools and number of classrooms, there would need to be a lot of armed teachers to effectively protect the school.  

It is really a bad idea.*


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I shutter at the thought of school districts arming my 10th grade math teacher. He bumped in to a coat rack, tipped his hat, and apologized to it.
> ...




Yeah....except in the schools that already have armed and trained staff....that ain't happening....but thanks for making it up.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The takeaway from these 115 pages is clear, those so intensely opposed to even talking about means to end this American Horror seek to blame everyone and everything but the gun.
> ...




Wry catcher proposes dumb laws that are easily shown to be dumb and useless, then he says because we show how dumb and useless his ideas are, that we don't want to protect kids or solve the problem......then, when we explain how you actually keep kids safe...having armed and trained staff in the schools, he tells us that is a dumb idea...even though every other place where large groups of people work and gather they have armed guards......

Also.... almost all shootings are by criminals engaged in criminal activity as a career, not mass public shooters, and the way to combat them is long prison sentences.  Wry and his democrat buddies fight every attempt at keeping violent, repeat gun offenders in prison for long periods to keep people safe, and then blame normal, law abiding gun owners for the gun crime rate.

They are not serious about stopping gun crime, they just want to ban guns.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

This can be fixed, but just like the old west, and how the west was won against complete anarchy, train robberies, stagecoach robberies, bank robberies, and rambling cattle thieves, horse thieves, gun slingers, and outlaws, it is that we need the same methods of law enforcement once again.  We need to hire the hanging judge once again, and if any go before him, and then one is found guilty of a serious crime, well by the end of the week he or she (even if a female criminal) will be hung by the neck until dead at dawn in a public hanging.

If sentenced to prison, then it will be to hard labor cropping fields like the olden days by hand, and by digging ditches, and just general maintenance around the prison farm under heavily armed gaurds etc.

Lighter sentences in some cases, but hard labor none the less.

The belt of justice needs to be hung back on the wall, and those who think to do evil should know that this nation ain't going to be playing games anymore with them.

It has once again in time gone way to far.


----------



## miketx (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I hope he's put to death or hangs himself in jail.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


His age is shocking to me, in fact all of these young killers ages is shocking to me.

What the hell is going on ??  Did we shift our culture to appease other cultures, and now we see the devastating effects of this shift after a long period of time ??

What happen to our "Leave it to Beaver" culture, and our God fearing country that we carried with us into world one and world war two, where as we fought some of the toughest nations on the planet and won ???


----------



## miketx (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Drugs, participation trophies, indoctrination, etc. I got bullied all the time and never even thought of shooting anyone.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The takeaway from these 115 pages is clear, those so intensely opposed to even talking about means to end this American Horror seek to blame everyone and everything but the gun.
> ...



Good grief, what is right about guns being in the hands of someone irresponsible? Since science cannot predict future behavior, which is more right, gun control or people control?

Gun control requires a modicum of infringement on the person, the latter an extreme amount of infringement on their liberty.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

miketx said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yep, I've been in fist fights that would make you cringe, but the "winner" whether it was me or the other always made friends with the loser, and we both brushed ourselves off, and had a mutual respect for one another afterwards.

Not sure why these cats today aren't able to take a good old ace whooping or give one, brush their clothes off, and get back to living life as normal again. It was a man thing whether one lost a fight, won a fight, learned from it, and then found the place that suits ones area in life afterwards.

Boy's were raised as young men back then, and they were made tougher in a home that had a dad that hung around, and did the right thing by their boy's. The thing that has become a major problem for young men today, is that they have no guidence or are worse being abused mentally or physically in the homes today.

Then they come to school as these broken human beings that can't cope or take the ace whooping they might bring upon themselves, otherwise if it is the case that they provoke that ace whooping they might get or miggt not get. If the school is doing it's job, it will recognize early on the child having a problem, and work to remove the potential danger from the general population.

These children should have volunteer mentor dad's in which the school would pay to work with these kids, identify their troubles, and begin the rehabilitation process. Let the Christian organization called the "Boyscouts of America" back into the schools again, or put the ROTC program at earlier grades in order to help because they understand boyhood, and what it takes to turn boy's into men..Not mentioning the girlscouts because we have no girl mass shooters yet, but they might enjoy the girlscouts being back on campus as well..

This is where the idea was to have activities that would get young men up to speed if we're having issues at home or in the schools, and hopefully it would help to make men or future soldiers out of these young fellows that might be lost in life if joined or were recommended by the school to join.

The disenfranchisement of these very important groups or programs that were run by Dad's that volunteered their time to help has been a disaster for the school system I believe.

Now don't get me wrong on the speak about fighting being some sort of trial by fire for young men, because it isn't nessesary at all.

It's just the way that it was when we were Young boy's growing up, and we made it out without anyone wanting to kill anyone or be killed by anyone.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> This can be fixed, but just like the old west, and how the west was won against complete anarchy, train robberies, stagecoach robberies, bank robberies, and rambling cattle thieves, horse thieves, gun slingers, and outlaws, it is that we need the same methods of law enforcement once again.  We need to hire the hanging judge once again, and if any go before him, and then one is found guilty of a serious crime, well by the end of the week he or she (even if a female criminal) will be hung by the neck until dead at dawn in a public hanging.
> 
> If sentenced to prison, then it will be to hard labor cropping fields like the olden days by hand, and by digging ditches, and just general maintenance around the prison farm under heavily armed gaurds etc.
> 
> ...



If this is your idea of a utopia ^^^, I suggest you seek asylum in Iran, convert to Islam and join the Republican Guard.  

There you will not need to believe in the vision our Founding Fathers had for America, as they signed off on Constitution and its mission expressed in its Preamble.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Easy, people control is better. Guns aren't the only tool used when an idiot goes bonkers.


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You are partially correct, but not guns being in the hands of the irresponsible, but it’s antidepressants being in those hands causing the body count. 

End the use of these in or youth, you end the killings and put a substantial dent in teen suicide. 

Guess we just don’t care when it’s far easier to blame guns.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This can be fixed, but just like the old west, and how the west was won against complete anarchy, train robberies, stagecoach robberies, bank robberies, and rambling cattle thieves, horse thieves, gun slingers, and outlaws, it is that we need the same methods of law enforcement once again.  We need to hire the hanging judge once again, and if any go before him, and then one is found guilty of a serious crime, well by the end of the week he or she (even if a female criminal) will be hung by the neck until dead at dawn in a public hanging.
> ...


So your now on record as wanting the killing to continue ?? So we aren't to attempt to stop the evilness, and if we do then we should move to another country eh ??  The devil's don't want anybody fixing what they have since created here do they ? Got it.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


Ah!  The "media"!  Is there nothing they cannot be blamed for?


----------



## miketx (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > This can be fixed, but just like the old west, and how the west was won against complete anarchy, train robberies, stagecoach robberies, bank robberies, and rambling cattle thieves, horse thieves, gun slingers, and outlaws, it is that we need the same methods of law enforcement once again.  We need to hire the hanging judge once again, and if any go before him, and then one is found guilty of a serious crime, well by the end of the week he or she (even if a female criminal) will be hung by the neck until dead at dawn in a public hanging.
> ...


Funny, you turds deny reality and try to make it what you want, and all you have created is the girlie men monsters we have today. Thanks for that by the way.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




But you don't seem to have any ideas on how to keep people with rifles and shotguns from walking into a school do you?

I guess of it's not spelled out for you in a lesson plan with step by step instructions you can't do it huh?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


can't really hide a shotgun in a hoodie can you


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


How do you enforce a law like that?

Do you just let the cops enter any home at any time to check?

IMO the father of this kid should be charged with negligence at the least and serve at least 5 years the kid should be tries as an adult and serve the rest of his life


----------



## DrLove (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> But you don't seem to have any ideas on how to keep people with rifles and shotguns from walking into a school do you?
> 
> I guess of it's not spelled out for you in a lesson plan with step by step instructions you can't do it huh?



The dude had a long trench coat and a duffle bag. Not hard when there are no metal detectors.

Is that what you wanna do - put a metal detector in every school entrance and/or classroom?

Then prepare to add another half a trillion to the deficit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


there is not enough information out there yet to make that call about the father at least i have not seen any


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > But you don't seem to have any ideas on how to keep people with rifles and shotguns from walking into a school do you?
> ...



Gee maybe you have the kids enter the school in a controlled manner and have them open their coats and book bags for a quick visual inspection

That won't cost a dime will it?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The kid took his his father's guns.

The guns were not secured the the father is culpable


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




i have not heard if the guns had been secured or not 

do you have a link on that


----------



## DrLove (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Gee maybe you have the kids enter the school in a controlled manner and have them open their coats and book bags for a quick visual inspection
> 
> That won't cost a dime will it?



TSA airport style? Okay nice, There are over 133,000 schools in the US.

Better hire at LEAST that many trained professionals and prepare for lines that loop around the school several times with classes delayed for an hour or so.

And THAT assumes that a school has one entry point. Most have a dozen or more.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


If they were secured the kid would not have been able to get his hands on them

Common sense


----------



## Slyhunter (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I had access to my step fathers guns and took them to go hunting in the woods around UCF all the time. I never shot anyone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Gee maybe you have the kids enter the school in a controlled manner and have them open their coats and book bags for a quick visual inspection
> ...


It takes a trained professional to look inside a book bag?  It takes a trained professional to have a kid take off his coat at the door?

And it assumes nothing all that needs to be done is to designate one set of doors for entry and lock all the others from the inside

You really can't think your way out of a paper wet paper bag


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


If you did your father would have been culpable just as this kid's father is culpable.

Tell me if you took your father's car without permission and ran over an old lady would your father not be culpable for the actions of you, his minor child?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



No further  comment needs to be expressed to prove beagle9 supports Authoritarianism.  This ideology is anathema to our nations history and tradition. 

Sadly he is not alone in seeking to destroy what our Founding Fathers left to their posterity, and has become a movement on the far right led by Trump&Co.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




bs adam lanza killed his mother to access her weapons 

i will wait for the facts to come out


----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2018)

Look what happened when we secured our airports with armed guards and metal detectors? We shouldn’t have to, but clearly we need to do the same to our schools. Bad people will do bad things regardless of what weapons are available


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Police: Suspect in Texas school shooting used father's guns

*The Texas student charged in the school shooting at Santa Fe High School posted an image on Facebook of himself wearing a "Born to Kill" shirt and used his father's shotgun and pistol in the attack that left 10 dead and 10 wounded,*


----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2018)

"I'm always slightly amazed that the Party which condones over 1 million abortions a year complains about the "culture of death" caused by guns. THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT DEATH, THEY CARE ABOUT CONTROL, AND IF THEY CAN TAKE YOUR GUNS, THEY TAKE CONTROL." - Wacky Bill Mitchell


----------



## saveliberty (May 20, 2018)

Did the media run out and get quotes from the Parkland kids yet?


----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2018)

Oliver North links shootings to ADHD medication: Kids have "been drugged in many cases"


----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2018)

Colorado woman convicted in shooting death of her husband – The Denver Post


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Guns needed to be safely secured, and that is what the rightwing once supported in terms of making all of us to practice personal responsibility.  We pass a law not as a panacea, but as a warning (much like a Red Light at an intersection, if you run the Red Light and cause an accident you will be punished, by fines and/or a loss of liberty).

You continue to make remarks which question enforcement codes, and the answer is always the same.  Such laws are not able or conceived to prevent law breakers, but to punish them when they are discovered.

Of course if one understands how MADD evolved and its impact on drunk driving, they would understand that as penalties increased infractions reduced (and deaths too), but were never eliminated.

You have two arguments:  

Shall not infringe
Laws don't work
Both have been rebutted over and over and by stating them over and over and expecting a different response is not an effective argument.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


so that is not prof that he did not have them secure 

the kid could have broke into a locked area 

so me the real proof the father acted irresponsible 

so if someone broke into your home or beat the shit out of you and took your firearm 

and committed a crime with it 

should you be locked away for 5 years for that


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "If President Trump or the First Lady wanted to visit any public school in America, that school would be secured without a 2nd thought. It can be done. Its worth the resources. Its not controversial. Its not political. There are no excuses."
> ...


Arming teachers is clearly not the answer.

Armed teachers are more likely to kill innocent students than an active shooter.

Advocates of such nonsense obviously know nothing about the use of handguns; to be accurate and proficient with a handgun requires extensive, ongoing training – a skill and ability that can take years to develop.

And that training and practice involves shooting at stationary targets in a pistol range, nothing like the chaos and confusion that takes place during a live shooting incident.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Neither.

And you and others on the right are in no position to judge who is being ‘American enough.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Correct.

Conservative dogma is fundamentally authoritarian, seeking to compel conformity and punish dissent.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If you are not a psychologist, psychiatrist or a parent of a child who is clinically depressed, or simply one who is sad most of the time and not diagnosed, why do you want others to believe you have any insight into this issue?  

No one knows what motivated these mass killers of their peers, even those who commit such horrific acts and survive are not likely aware of the "why".


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I don’t. The links I’ve provided however are the experts. 

You ignore not just me, but experts as well.


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



We actually do know what motivates them. Rage caused by these medications


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



There are "experts" and "experts" and that is not a tautology, as anyone who has observed two experts, one a witness for the prosecution, and one a witness for the defense, understands.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You believe you know, yet you cannot.  Don't pretend otherwise, you have too little credibility now,and a comment like this won't help improve how you are perceived.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Also correct.

“Shall not infringe” means that government shall not enact measures inconsistent with Second Amendment jurisprudence.

As the _Heller _Court reaffirmed:

“Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited. It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose:  For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms.”

Shall not infringe *does not* mean government is prohibited from regulating firearms altogether.

Any conservative who takes issue with this settled, accepted fact of law – beyond dispute – is at liberty to take it up with the _Heller _Court majority, all of whom were appointed by Republican presidents.

“Laws don't work” – this conservative ‘argument’ fails as a confirmation bias fallacy.

Laws in fact do work; thousands of prohibited persons are denied access to firearms the benefit of background checks, for example.  

No single firearm regulatory measure is enacted as a ‘panacea’ for all gun crime and violence; opposing necessary, proper, and Constitutional firearm regulatory measures by claiming they ‘don’t work’ is a ridiculous rightwing lie.


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



One of my links were to the study by Oxford University. 

I want THAT expert in my side. 

Also, the FDA

And the entire country of England that banned them for use with young people. 

Bring on your expert witnesses.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Really?  Then you should watch Rachael Maddow on MSNBC every evening, since her Ph.D was awarded her by Oxford:

" In 1995 she attended the University of Oxford as a Rhodes scholar. She received a doctorate (D.Phil.) in politics in 2001; her dissertation was titled “HIV/AIDS and Health Care Reform in British and American Prisons.”
Rachel Maddow | American political commentator


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Cool, but what does that have to do with SSRIs link to a 50% increase in violence by those in them or the 1000 to 1500 additional teen suicides associate with their use?

Answer: Nothing.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I shutter at the thought of school districts arming my 10th grade math teacher. He bumped in to a coat rack, tipped his hat, and apologized to it.
> ...



In addition to that, There are probably just as likely that some teacher is off his rocker, just like some kid is. I had a teacher in high school who had a nervous breakdown in the middle of a class in hysterics, left the building and never returned.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


>



What evidence do you have to offer, to prove gun control law and gun free zones contribute to for more and more slaughters of innocent school children?

If you are trying to infer that more guns in more public arenas are a means to prevent such horrific crimes, the evidence in this weeks attack show an armed and presumably well trained armed security guard was shot and critically wounded.

More guns by trained but not professional security personnel would, IMO, create a fire fight with each gun being trained on other guns and contribute to friendly fire casualties.


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


*It isn't happening because of our 150,000 schools in the US only a tiny sliver have armed their staff.  Mass shooting in schools are rare.  Most of these armed teachers will never encounter a mad gunman in their school and if they do, they will probable end up shooting themselves in foot or do nothing.  

What so many people don't understand is arming teachers is just a means of distracting the public from the real problem of violence in schools, students carrying weapons to the school, drugs, bullying, suicides, attacks on students and staff, etc.  The solution to these problems are not simple and will be costly so republicans are endorsing arming the teachers and letting the schools figure out how to deal with the violence.  They are woefully unprepared now and a bunch cowboys running around the school will guns will just make the situation worse.*


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



People control is the ONLY way to stop these shootings.  People control is the only way to stop any crime.  NO one who has not committed a crime should be infringed upon...people who do commit crimes should suffer extreme amounts of infringement on their liberty.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> What evidence do you have to offer, to prove gun control law and gun free zones contribute to for more and more slaughters of innocent school children?



An easier question to ask would be:

What evidence do YOU have to offer to prove gun control law and gun free zones DON'T contribute to the slaughter of innocent children?

Furthermore, another question would be:

Do you think this kid was in any way deterred by the fact that it was illegal to posses firearms under 18 or the fact that it was illegal to have a sawed off shotgun? If that didn't stop him, do you really think a "gun free zone" was going to stop him from murdering 10 people? 

He committed himself to this barbarous act, and no law on Earth, much less Texas, was going to stop him. 

It is a pity you are too dense to understand that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



A curriculum on all aspect of Health & personal responsibility for their own health and safety should begin at age appropriate levels, and repeated every couple of years in every public school in America.  

Children and young adults should be assured if they see or hear something disturbing to them, to report it to a favorite teacher or administrator as well as their parent and they will not be identified as the source.

Of course included in such a discussion should be that a false report will be punished internally and the victim of such behavior and others will be notified that the person was punished for Her/His Lie.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



...and, yet, neither the kid, nor his father who owned the guns, to my knowledge, had ever committed a crime. Nether had the Las Vegas shooter. In fact, I am not aware of any mass murderer having a criminal history. Also, I have never heard of a mass killer being freed from prison. So, you might as well say it. Dead kids are acceptable to you. No changes need to be made.

As for me, I would consider that the law be changed so that anyone who failed to keep his weapons properly stored and locked, and those weapons where then used in a killing (Sandy Hook, fort example), then the owner of the weapons should be guilty of contributing to the killing, not only in a civil court, but also a criminal court.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> If you are trying to infer that more guns in more public arenas are a means to prevent such horrific crimes, the evidence in this weeks attack show an armed and presumably well trained armed security guard was shot and critically wounded.



First, I never made such an inference. Second, there were other factors involved that contributed to the injury of that security guard. One mainly being that the killer showed no signs of wanting to kill anyone. He was quiet and kept mainly to himself. What furthered his positive image was the fact that up until he snapped, he never retaliated against those who bullied him.

If I were a security guard, my first reaction would be "this child is not a threat". And interestingly enough, the security guard couldn't just go barging on to this kid's Facebook and Twitter page to find out that he was indeed a threat. That would have been a blatant invasion of his privacy.

The fact that the kid (to my knowledge) never sought out a counselor also contributed to the perception that he was psychologically stable. There were no warning signs.

So what do you suggest we do to protect our kids in response to events like these? Hmm? More gun laws? More gun free zones? Perhaps armed and professionally trained personnel are the only reasonable course of action.

It's funny too, we can protect movie stars, politicians, presidents, and money with armed personnel... but we seem to think that a building full of our own children attempting to gain an education don't deserve them. What does that say about our (your) priorities?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> More guns by trained but not professional security personnel would, IMO, create a fire fight with each gun being trained on other guns and contribute to friendly fire casualties.



Interestingly enough, I never said anything like that. We need armed and professional security. I never once implied we should arm our teachers. 

You should quit trying to read minds. You suck at it.


----------



## Issa (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Also from here. I know better simply because I lived in a gun free country and I live now in a society that's ravaged by gun violence.


----------



## Issa (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I'm being anti American because I hate to see lives lost due to gun violence?


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2018)

Issa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



May I ask what "gun free country" did you live in?


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Did Maddow co-author the study he referenced?  Or was that just a distaction?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It was clear by my post what she presented, she attended Oxford and got a D. Phil - it matter not what her dissertation was on, given the comment on the authority of that institution.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



So, it was a distraction and had nothing to do with the referenced study.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > More guns by trained but not professional security personnel would, IMO, create a fire fight with each gun being trained on other guns and contribute to friendly fire casualties.
> ...



I was stating what the Lt. Governor of Texas did, when he proved on GMA that he is a moron.  "Interesting enough, I never said" you made that claim.

Last sentence:  "You should quit trying to read minds" is not what I did, and you owe me an apology***

***to be continued.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Ah yes, another use of a tactic to defend something he could not understand.  Why are so many defenders of Trump&Co. so inadequate?


----------



## Issa (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Morocco...lived their 23 years, I haven't heard of anyone who knows anyone who saw a gun. We never had school mass shootings or any mass shootings except one terrorist attack and guns were smuggled from next door Algeria. In fact a loss of life was a huge thing unlike here where is just a number. 
Lived in. Casablanca which is a big city, never ever we heard of someone getting shot, the cops never had to use their guns ever that we made jokes they had no bullets.
always were shocked to see the news of mass shootings here in the US and we never understood why citizens are allowed to have guns....because I am sure of we had guns in Morocco otl be more people dead for sure.


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> This can be fixed, but just like the old west, and how the west was won against complete anarchy, train robberies, stagecoach robberies, bank robberies, and rambling cattle thieves, horse thieves, gun slingers, and outlaws, it is that we need the same methods of law enforcement once again.  We need to hire the hanging judge once again, and if any go before him, and then one is found guilty of a serious crime, well by the end of the week he or she (even if a female criminal) will be hung by the neck until dead at dawn in a public hanging.
> 
> If sentenced to prison, then it will be to hard labor cropping fields like the olden days by hand, and by digging ditches, and just general maintenance around the prison farm under heavily armed gaurds etc.
> 
> ...


*Well, pardner, we haven't had any herds in Dodge in over a 150 years which might explain why we don't have much cattle rustling.   Likewise we haven't had a real stage in a long time which explains our lack stagecoach robberies.  But let me tell you what we do have.  We have a homeless camp where half the adults are brain dead from years of alcohol and drug abuse or just years living on the streets, such that nobody in their right mind would employ them.  20% of the residents are kids who rarely go to school or get a good meal.  And speaking of kids, in lots of neighborhoods, their are teens that will cut your throat for 10 bucks to get another pop.  In many of our poorer neighborhoods, half the families are headed by a single adult, usually mom.  She works most of day at part time jobs and there's no one to take care the kids, keep'em off the streets and see that they do their homework which means more kids who aren't going to make it. 

Unfortunately the situation is not likely to change.  Automation promises to eliminate half the jobs in America.  And guess what kind of jobs those are going to be?  The big brains in the country say don't worry there will be new jobs.  However, what they aren't telling the people, is those jobs are going to require a lot of education that most of the people in the country aren't going to be able to handle.

Well, if you think Marshall Dillion can help, then you just scurry on down to the Long Branch and get him.   *


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Of course it was 

Wry is more interested in controlling gun ownership then controlling the body count. 

They don’t care about saving life, it’s more important to win elections.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You made a inference in the second paragraph of your post that I wanted to arm teachers. 

You will get no apology.


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Good Lord, you must be an idiot. 

I cited the research of a prestigious University, and you cited an alum with no valid research of her own on the subject?

Then this?

You are insane


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Shows your complete idiocy. 

I present research links, and your argument?

Because Trump?

Why exactly would anyone listen to a fucking word out of your mouth ever again?

Let kids die is what you want. And that is obvious.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Laws don't stop crime they never did.  If they did we'd have no  crime

A parent is responsible for the deeds of his minor children.  In this case he is culpable because his kid took his guns and killed with them.  It would be no different if the kid took his father's car without permission and ran somebody over

But if he had no kids and his guns were in his home which was locked and secured and a piece of shit criminal broke in and stole his guns then the only person responsible is the piece of shit criminal


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2018)

notice how all these shooters have facebook


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


The two scenarios are completely different,

In the eyes of the law a parent is responsible for the acts of his minor children.

I am not responsible for the acts of a criminal who steals from me.

And FYI no one is going to steal my guns because I actually have them secured in a 600 pound safe that is cemented into my basement floor with an 8 digit combination that only I know.


----------



## Coyote (May 20, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



He is being an American expressing his opinion.  Kinda like you.


----------



## Coyote (May 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...



They don't even need the media...social media spreads their "story" and they get a few hours or days of glory.


----------



## Coyote (May 20, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




This school was armed.  

Texas school had a shooting plan, armed officers and practice. And still 10 people died.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I shutter at the thought of school districts arming my 10th grade math teacher. He bumped in to a coat rack, tipped his hat, and apologized to it.
> ...



The chances of that happening are far less than those you just quoted,

On this topic, you are like most, dumber than dirt!

I taught in a high school of over 1000 students.  Do you know how many armed teachers it would take to cover that school?  Maybe 5-6.  That's about 10% of the faculty and staff.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, I do know how.  Put an armed teacher at the door and stop anyone who looks like they don't belong.  At present, the shooter would just pull out a gun and start shooting because nothing that that teacher can do will prevent them from doing so.

All our students at our middle school entered through one door, so anyone older would stick out like a sore thumb! 

I just want to know why you think that schools do not have procedures in place and plans on how to react to these active shooter situations after you have been told repeatedly that they do. Columbine was 19 years ago in case you missed it.   Are you just stupid or is being an asshole more fun?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You don't have any, so why consider that?  

Be honest, you don't know, do you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




still you are making claims about the situation you know nothing about 

the child in this case is a criminal 

how do you know he did not steal the firearms from the dad 


you dont 

in fact you know none of the facts 

you are getting as bad as the libs on this board jumping to fact less conclusions 

sad really 

carry on


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


There is no such evidence, and he knows it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



An armed police officer/ deputy sheriff's cost with benefits is over $100,000 per year.  That does not include a percentage of his Sgt. and LT, which is figured into the costs, nor the extra training a resource officer/deputy requires, as well as the special gear such as metal detectors and your are talking about huge budget increase, even if the agency only has a few schools.  A city with half a dozen public high schools, another six middle schools and a couple of dozen elementary schools adds up.

Turf issues are another problem, and I'm sure many people will object to seeing a public school surrounded by razor wire and sally ports.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 20, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Chicago. 

2018 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!

Next question.


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



*In most states the parent has civil responsibility only for property damage that is caused by a malicious act of the child.  The only way the parent is responsible for criminal actions of the child would be by contributing to the delinquency of minors. This requires that the parent help or persuade the child to commit the crime.  I don't know of any state where the parent would bear any criminal responsibility for a murder committed by the child.  *


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


*There is no effective way to defend against mass shooters because there's only 1 occurrence in every 30,000 schools in an average year.  In the average school, an armed teacher would not face a mass shooter in 100 life times.  Trying to find teachers capable of making spit second decisions to kill and keeping them trained to respond to an event that is so unlikely to occur is foolish.  Putting a school resource office and metal detectors in every school would cost hundreds of billions of dollars.

What is really needed is to reduce violence in the school, attacks on teachers and students bringing weapons to school, suicides, bullying, gang activity, drugs, and providing mental health counseling to disturbed students.  This can done by targeting schools that really are hurting due to violence.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Targeting schools?

Are you familiar with Marshall County, KY?  It's a farming community with only enough population to support one large high school.  There are no gangs, drugs or any criminal element, yet there was a school shooting. There is no magic formula. To assume as much just shows why we should not let amateurs like post of this message board be responsible for any decisions that require intelligent thought.


----------



## beagle9 (May 20, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Just adding perspective.


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


*A violent act can occur in any school in the country at any time.  I'm suggesting we give the most attention to schools such as John Bowne High School in New York where violent attacks with injuries occurred 53 times last year, 14 the previous.  These acts include shootings, stabbing, beatings, and even attacking a teacher with a baseball bat.  There're dozens of schools like John Bowne and there're hundreds of schools where a serious attack or killings occurring almost every year, and thousands with a long history of violence that goes back many years. 

There simple will not be enough resources if we include all schools.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Sounds like a nice school! Only 53 times?  I taught at a school where it happened at least once per day!


----------



## Flopper (May 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*I taught in an elementary school in Florida for 2 years.  It was a Chapter One school in the middle one of the worst areas in the city.  You always could tell the kids whose family ran drugs because they were well dressed and often wore jewelry. Guns and drugs were everywhere. Older kids would often bring knives or guns to school. Surprisingly, we didn't have a lot of school violence but it was a horrible place to work even thou the class sizes were small and we had a great principal.  They had a small parking lot for staff with a guard.  If you didn't get your car in the lot in the morning, the chances were pretty good it would not be intact when you returned.  Walking anywhere out of the school was not safe. Parent teacher nights was a real trip.  Most of parents really cared about their kids and wanted to help them but some times there were characters that scared the shit out of me.  I kept a gun in my car but I would have never brought it into the school because I might get jumped by one of the older kids.  A lot of teachers only lasted one year.  I made it two before getting transferred.  *


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 20, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Sounds pretty typical to inner city schools to me.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Why are so many attackers of Trump&Co such dishonest liars?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 20, 2018)




----------



## westwall (May 20, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







And why the hell is that sort of shit allowed?  Sounds like a admin that has lost complete control of their school.


----------



## JBond (May 21, 2018)

Issa said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Some people want massive illegal immigration. Some want to be able to defend themselves and others. Love legal citizenship.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 194606


Mass murderers are Republicans. That’s a fact.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> I hope he's put to death or hangs himself in jail.


It would be one less rightwinger in the world. More of them should commit suicide, for the good of the country.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 21, 2018)

JBond said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Please post a factual link about the people who love massive immigration (other than  opinions from RW extremists, including Fox news)


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Seems to me that a lot of people with guns are walking into schools and shooting so not all schools are doing anything to prevent it as you say they are

and how well did those policies work in Parkland or in TX last week?

Don't try telling me every single school has procedures to stop people with guns from entering


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


More than you

I know that controlling access to a building is the very first step in security and you can't seem to understand that


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Parents are responsible for the actions of their minor children.  It has been reported that he used  his father's guns if those guns were secured he wouldn't have been able to take them

This kid lived in the house with his parents he didn't kill his father and steal his guns he walked out of the house with them.

It is a simple thing to secure firearms from minors in a home and it wasn't done.


----------



## basquebromance (May 21, 2018)

forgive me if i don't want lesson on the 2nd amendment from a 16 year old like David Hogg.

authoritarinism is about youth movements and marches. Hogg is a Soros stooge!


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



It’s how you justify lunacy


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he's put to death or hangs himself in jail.
> ...



Your credibility is on suicide watch as we speak.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




like I said you dont know any of the facts about the case other then he had his parents firearms


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Like I said the fact is he took his father's guns without the father's knowledge/

Even a moron can figure out the guns were not secured


----------



## miketx (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


There are several possibilities here. You may be correct but the thing to consider is that back in the day my 18 year old knew the combination to my gun safe...of course we were able to keep him off Ritalin.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




like i said the facts are not out there yet


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




only a moron would make that claim without the facts


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


This kid wasn't 18 and was ineligible to legally own guns.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




making him a criminal to have them


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



FACT  The kid took his father's guns and murdered 10 people
FACT the father was unaware that his minor child took his guns
FACT if the guns were secured properly the minor child would not have been able to take them and murder 10 people


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  He is a minor and lived in the home with his parents his parents are responsible for him.

Do not try to equate this with some burglar stealing guns out of a home he had broken into


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


 
fact 2 - adds to my position not yours 

fact 3 is not a fact at at this point 

you have no facts about how he obtained them 

he may have broken a lock  

you simply are making assumptions again


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


If he could have simply broken a cheap lock the guns were not properly secured

I suppose you think securing a gun rack with a paper clip is OK right?


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Seems to me that a lot of people with guns are walking into schools and shooting so not all schools are doing anything to prevent it as you say they are
> 
> and how well did those policies work in Parkland or in TX last week?
> 
> Don't try telling me every single school has procedures to stop people with guns from entering



And once again  .....

You could perhaps create a single entrance with trained ATF personnel and a metal detector at an average cost of probably 20 million per school x 130,000 schools.

I get 2 billion 600 million on retrofits alone plus the cost of 1-2 full time professionals depending on school size.  

Ready to stroke that check?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that a lot of people with guns are walking into schools and shooting so not all schools are doing anything to prevent it as you say they are
> ...


And once again you don't have to do any of that

It doesn't take a trained governemnt monkey to look in a book bag or to have the people entering take off their coats and it's easy enough to designate one entrance no matter how many doors are on a school building you simply tell everyone where to enter and lock all the other doors

Cost $0.00


----------



## Claudette (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I agree. Parents decide if their kids should be on drugs or not.

The teachers sure as hell don't.


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> And once again you don't have to do any of that
> 
> It doesn't take a trained governemnt monkey to look in a book bag or to have the people entering take off their coats and it's easy enough to designate one entrance no matter how many doors are on a school building you simply tell everyone where to enter and lock all the other doors
> 
> Cost $0.00



There are no "doors" on probably a dozen other entrances to the average school. You think a kid with a gun is gonna use the mandated entrance? 

Classroom doors? Great - no, if the doors are locked the kids can't get in. What now - fingerprint enabled entry or a coded badge scanner? Great, so the kid who hates his classmates and his teacher opens that door in a flash.

Dude, you're losing it - I'm out


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



How much will it require to make every school in America a hard target, surrounded by razor wire, equipped with cameras and warning buzzers, single portals with a sally port the only way to enter and exit the walls of a neighborhood school, and in every classroom a steel door, automatically locked when the walls are breached?

How far do we go to protect an archaic 2nd A., which by any measure is the source of mass murder at school, movie theaters, concerts, malls and even military bases?

Common sense has shown prayers and false pathos have proved to be worthless non efforts to come to grips with horrific events which (it has been reported) this year have taken the lives of more kids in schools than deaths in our military service?

Isn't it time for the Congress to review our nation's gun policies, as past members of Congress did after the assassination of JFK, the assassination of MLK and RFK, and the attempt on the life of President Reagan?

In this century alone, we have seen mass murders by gun as the new normal, and even when members of the Republican Party were shot at a ball field, the NRA's hold on that party remains strong.


----------



## JBond (May 21, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Acting obtuse is not helpful. I am sorry you are so poorly informed. Please educate yourself on this topic and then we can talk


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> How much will it require to make every school in America a hard target, surrounded by razor wire, equipped with cameras and warning buzzers, single portals with a sally port the only way to enter and exit the walls of a neighborhood school, and in every classroom a steel door, automatically locked when the walls are breached?
> 
> How far do we go to protect an archaic 2nd A., which by any measure is the source of mass murder at school, movie theaters, concerts, malls and even military bases?
> 
> ...



Kind of a shame that some people lack even the most rudimentary ability to use logic and think things through.


----------



## JBond (May 21, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


I can only speak from experience and my experience may bias my views, but locally teachers push for kids to tested. They recommend who to see for testing. After a positive diagnosis (the big insurance money comes after a positive diagnosis) the school district receives additional federal financing as I have outlined in previous posts. It is similar to programs that pay schools to not report crimes, such as in Florida.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > How much will it require to make every school in America a hard target, surrounded by razor wire, equipped with cameras and warning buzzers, single portals with a sally port the only way to enter and exit the walls of a neighborhood school, and in every classroom a steel door, automatically locked when the walls are breached?
> ...



It sure is, but then again, the reality is that none of this would be if we just quit creating these monsters Via prescription drugs.


----------



## JBond (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Lots of intellectually dishonest people are using these traumatic events for political points. They are too fucking lazy to address the real problems. They won't even secure the schools. Instead they would rather tear up the Constitution and double down on failed ideas. It is pathetic.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



If all you have is the ability to echo this denial of reality, you really need some psychological intervention.  Not only have you shown no ability to think for yourself, you continue to post the same foolishness over and over and over.  Do you really expect a different response to your echo?  If so, seek the intervention in my first sentence.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



What is it with you people?

How do you make the gargantuan leap from controlling access and 2 very simple procedures like bag checks and asking people to remove their coats before entering with  razor wire, metal detectors and trained G men?

A simple thing such as controlling access to the building needs none of what you describe

And you may think it's archaic to own a firearm for self defense but until you can guarantee that I will never be the victim of a crime I'm going to keep my guns


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > How much will it require to make every school in America a hard target, surrounded by razor wire, equipped with cameras and warning buzzers, single portals with a sally port the only way to enter and exit the walls of a neighborhood school, and in every classroom a steel door, automatically locked when the walls are breached?
> ...



Says the moron who thinks he needs a trained government agent to look inside a book bag


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> It sure is, but then again, the reality is that none of this would be if we just quit creating these monsters Via prescription drugs.



That is the NRA position - There is evidence to support it and an equal amount to dismiss it as an excuse. 

NRA links school violence to Ritalin but experts deny link


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You have failed to address the points made by Wry Catcher and myself.

So long


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Then you cannot read.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> 
> Details still breaking.
> 
> When will this end?


When the truth about psycho-reactive pharmaceuticals on kids is known.  But that won't happen, so don't look for it to end.

*From Prozac to Parkland: Are Psychiatric Drugs Causing Mass Shootings? *
From Prozac to Parkland: Are Psychiatric Drugs Causing Mass Shootings?

*Dramatic Increase of Mass Shootings in America: The Role of Prescription Psychiatric Drugs?*
*Three-fold Increase in Mass Shootings in Step with Increased Psychiatric Drugging*
https://www.globalresearch.ca/drama...ole-of-prescription-psychiatric-drugs/5358896

*Antidepressants Are a Prescription for Mass Shootings*
Antidepressants Are a Prescription for Mass Shootings – Citizens Commission on Human Rights, CCHR


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I've posted link after link after link. Some to studies performed by the Worlds most prestigious Universities and this^^^^has been you're only rebuttal, time, after, time, after time.

Why? Because you can't stand the idea that you are wrong.

It is increasingly noticeable that you want the killings to continue, you actually appear to relish the thought, just so you can advance a political view.

You will likely get your wish, but that's not a good thing.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > It sure is, but then again, the reality is that none of this would be if we just quit creating these monsters Via prescription drugs.
> ...



I expressed my views on this subject, on this board, well ahead of the NRA. Call me a trendsetter, doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > It sure is, but then again, the reality is that none of this would be if we just quit creating these monsters Via prescription drugs.
> ...



Ritalin is not an SSRI antidepressant. You might want to rethink your response. You showed you have ZERO knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The main reason is lawsuits whenever little Johnny feels mistreated.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, they do.  The fact you think they don't is a testament to your idiocy.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Yeah those procedures worked really well in the last 10 school shootings huh?

And you can't admit they have to be changed

Typical mindset of a person who cannot think for himself


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Try running 4000 kids through one door.  Do you want to rebuild schools that have been in existence for 50 years?  How much will that cost?

Who is going to man those doors?  People cost money.

Why are you constantly doubling down on being a dumbass?


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


$$$$$


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



YOU ALWAYS default to a Straw Man!  Why not be honest and admit that I have never been a gun grabber.  Why do you lie about this all of the time.?  Being a liar does not help your position, it only makes you less credible and your opinions foolish.

One example of this foolish notion, which many do all of the time, is to make the claim "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed", when the fact is laws prevent many types of arms, from small arms to nuclear bombs, to be possessed by "the people".

From Brass knuckles to nunchucks to sawed off shotguns and fully automatic hand and long guns we have seen laws passed and enforced by state legislators and city/county boards of supervisors who outlaw 'arms'.  We have seen laws and regulations to restrict some arms, and some require a license to legally own certain arms.

It's time to grow up and support common sense gun regulations and controls.  Magical thinking is for young children, and the belief shall not infringe is a fantasy.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I was alarmed when I found out that the school actually drugs kids for their parents.

I didn't know this.

When I was raising my son, some of his friends told him that the school would actually administer doses of medicine to them at school . . .

Then, when they didn't like the way my kid was acting at school, they actually wanted his mom and I to start him on their drugs. The STATE creates the problems.  Just about all the boys in this neighborhood were being drugged by the school system.  Those insane fucks. . . . .  Usually those drugs lead to starting on anti-depressants, and then, sometimes to bi-polar. . brain chemistry is very tricky, you don't want to mess with it when kids are developing.

*Attention Disorder or Not, Pills to Help in School*
Attention Disorder or Not, Children Prescribed Pills to Help in School


But it was all bullshit.  I did some reading and research, and discovered I needed to improve his diet and make sure he got more exercise.   Now he is a straight A student and a starter for the Basketball team.  I don't want to tell you what happened to his peers they put on those drugs, let just say, if anyone turned out to be mass shooters in the school system. . . .   Just b/c we are poor doesn't mean he needed to be put on drugs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I think for myself just fine.  You have demonstrated exactly zero ability to find a solution you claim is so easy.  I can shoot down every post you make from now into the cows comes home because you are a know-nothing dumbass!


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Fe High School shooting: Suspect in custody, assistant principal says  - CNN
> ...


So...that caused the school shooting, eh?


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

Antidepressants and School Shootings, Suicide, Addiction.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I

I call BULLSHIT!   At least in CA no school teacher, nurse or administrator can by law give even an aspirin to any student without the knowledge and permission of the parent or guardian.

Ritalin and other drugs*** of this kind are Schedule II drugs, and carefully controlled.

***Examples of Schedule IIN stimulants include: amphetamine (Dexedrine, Adderall), methamphetamine (Desoxyn), and methylphenidate (Ritalin).

Drugs & Medications


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Antidepressants and School Shootings, Suicide, Addiction.



Number of kids on meds, and number of kids who shoot and kill large number of peers or commit suicide = what %?

What % not on meds who shoot and kill large numbers of peers or commit suicide = what %?

The _medication is the cause of mass shooting in schools _is one more effort to blame something other than guns.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I didn't say they were doing it with out the permission of parents.  

But what idiot parent lets a stranger poison their kid?

Of course they are getting parents on board.  It is a terrible state of circumstances where parents think that school personnel know what is better for their own kids than they do.

Awful.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Antidepressants and School Shootings, Suicide, Addiction.
> ...



Lets take a look at your questions:



> Number of kids on meds, and number of kids who shoot and kill large number of peers or commit suicide = what %?



8,000,000 american children are on these meds daily, the number of of kids that kill large numbers while on the drug are minuscule, but, although still minuscule, the number that commit murder or other violent crime is exponentially higher. They are 50% more likely to Murder or Commit other violent crimes than those not on the drug.



> What % not on meds who shoot and kill large numbers of peers or commit suicide = what %?



90% of all school shootings are done by those on these Medications. But since not all school shooters have had these reports released, we can assume it to be higher.

less than 10% then would be those not on these meds.

more than 90% vs, less than 10%

But we can look at another damning statistic. 1000 to 1500 additional teen suicides each year are linked to this class of medication. That is larger than ALL SCHOOL SHOOTINGS COMBINED.

Hope this answered your questions.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


FACT He could have just gone to a gun show and bought one, no questions asked.

Aren’t you people the dopes who always claim that laws don’t stop criminals?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Once again you demonstrate an inability to problem solve.

Stagger the arrival times.

Some kids will have to get to school a little early.  Small price to pay for increased security.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He could have just gone to a car lot and bought a car, waited until school was out, and killed just as many.

Did you have a point?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Well, since there is no credible link, my answer is no, my question was not answered.  

In statistics we learned that correlation does not equate to cause, so any study must take into consideration dozens of variables and even then test for the reliability and validity of their conclusions.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



but this kid didn't do that did he?

He took his father's guns.

Don't confuse this case with one where a criminal breaks into a home that is locked and steals a person's guns


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I knew your answer before I posted. Denial of the obvious is not a statisticians best attribute.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Antidepressants and School Shootings, Suicide, Addiction.
> ...




Wow, you are so illogical it is beyond comprehension.



Let's try to think LOGICALLY, shall we?

What has this nation ALWAYS had?  GUNS.

And thus, mass shootings have always been extremely rare, so obviously guns are not the cause of mass shootings.

What has this nation NOT ALWAYS had?  Drugging our youth to solve it's immediate problems.

I would argue with the passage of the ACA making health care more widely available to perfectly healthy low income youth, teachers and administrators are now more than willing than ever to turn to drugs to solve short term problems in huge over-crowded schools with kids, rather than have these kids do the work and deal with their emotions and work the old fashioned way.

Have a kid that is sad and blue, being bullied, and perhaps lagging behind in his work?

Throw him on some ADHD meds and some bi-polar meds.  If he shoots up the school and kills a dozen kids?  What the hell. . . just blame the guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



A gun is involved in more school mass murder than by knives, cars, bombs, arson, bow and arrows, poisons, cafeteria food and mustard gas.  The probability of future mass killings is that a gun will be used, before anyone of these other means of murder are employed.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Wrong, the root of the problem is the Drug that brings the weapon into play in the first place.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


And mass illings account for about 1% of all murders

So why the obsession over 1% when even if you prevent them all there will be no meaningful reduction in the murder rate?

Murder is murder whether it happens individually or in a group whether it happens with a gun or a baseball bat.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I missed the logic you promised, your reasoning, _so to speak_, lacks substance. 

It is reasonable to assume that the drugs in question (Ritalin & Adderall) are not handed out without a prescription written by a psychiatrist who has  taken a patients history and interviewed - in this case - the child, his parents and the referring physician.

This is also true of Lithium and other meds used to treat bi-polar disorders.

Without these drugs, many of these kids will end up in a group home or juvenile hall, addicted on street drugs as a means of self medication, and/or become homeless when they have burned every bridge with their family.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Well thanks so much for sharing, next time a kid murders another with one of his pills let us know.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



2 is 2 except when it is not (you can look it up).  I'm mostly certain this response goes way over you head, so I suggest you do some homework before responding.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You want to see the list again?

You claim to be a statistician. You know they use past performance to gauge future performance, right? 

This one does. One of the reasons that this one not only picked the 2016 election, but posted the math behind it and argued that the National Polls were actually right, but not understood. Ask Statistikhengst  cuz I made him look foolish on that one.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Once again a non-answer to a very simple question


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



The drugs require constant monitoring for their use. They require responsibly adhering to the requirements as instructed by the physician. The problem is that these are being prescribed to our least responsible (teens), who will often miss a dose, take too much, quit taking them without telling the parent, or bow to peer pressure and drink while on them. They will also take them along with aderall or illegal drugs.

8,000,000 doses are prescribed daily to those that can't be trusted to follow these instructions. That is a recipe for Murder.

More at this link: Drugging children/teens | SSRI Stories

Just look at the extremely long list of Murders, Suicides and more associated with this Drug and Teens and tell us again, there is no link.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




now you are still just guessing find some facts will ya 

--LOL

you might be right but as of now you are just as bad as the liberals with the guessing 

*I suppose you think securing a gun rack with a paper clip is OK right?*

no unlike you i am not jumping to conclusions


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 21, 2018)

JBond said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



It is quite clear that you have nothing to talk about.


----------



## JBond (May 21, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Government school security programs suck. They have failed over and over. When are you lazy fucks going to take security seriously?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I'm not your teacher, but if I was I'd put you the the dunces corner.


----------



## KissMy (May 21, 2018)

More children dying in classrooms than in military!!!
100,000 shootings a year & Dead Kids are just the price we pay to have fun with guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



When fools like you pay for it.  Do you think - of course not - do you believe an armed and trained security officer is willing to put him or her self in harms way & works for free?

Do you think an off duty police officer, deputy sheriff or probation/parole agent will work for free.  Do you think, ooops, but I digress, understand (not likely) there are turf issues on which agency pays for such security?  Is it the school district, which in many places cannot afford pencils, paper and teachers who not only are expected to teach, but to put themselves in harms way too (but the record shows many of them do, and yet get no credit for those acts of bravery), or the LE Agency?  But of  course it would be paid for by the Taxpayer, and that is anathema to the conservative movement.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

KissMy said:


> More children dying in classrooms than in military!!!
> 100,000 shootings a year & Dead Kids are just the price we pay to have fun with guns.



The 100,000 mostly are in the way of Suicide and Gang, drug related crime.


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> When fools like you pay for it.  Do you think - of course not - do you believe an armed and trained security officer is willing to put him or her self in harms way & works for free?
> 
> Do you think an off duty police officer, deputy sheriff or probation/parole agent will work for free.  Do you think, ooops, but I digress, understand (not likely) there are turf issues on which agency pays for such security?  Is it the school district, which in many places cannot afford pencils, paper and teachers who not only are expected to teach, but to put themselves in harms way too (but the record shows many of them do, and yet get no credit for those acts of bravery), or the LE Agency?  But of  course it would be paid for by the Taxpayer, and that is anathema to the conservative movement.



Here in Idaho we pay our teachers so poorly that they are leaving for other states like Oregon and Washington where the pay is 30% higher. I actually had to pull my daughter out of high school her senior year because the class sizes were ridiculous. She completed her senior year online prior to heading off to college. 

And in middle school and first 3 years of high school the only way teachers were able to get all the school supplies they needed was parent donations.

Republicans hate teachers. They think it's a cushy part time, overpaid job. And when it's obvious that we have a teacher shortage nationally or when teachers go on strike the attitude is: "Fuck 'em - fire 'em .. we'll just replace 'em".

Right - replace them. Can't even find qualified teachers willing to take a 30k per year for a job requiring 4 or 5 years of college. They can take a sales or business admin job paying 3 times that right out of the box which comes with a lot less stress.

Teacher haters are shortsighted idiots


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > More children dying in classrooms than in military!!!
> ...



Q.  Why do posts like this ^^^, always lack evidence and sources, and yet believe they  are posting something substantive, thoughtful or thought provoking

A..  Hard to say, some echo others, some need attention, some lack the education and training on how to compose an expository essay, some are willfully ignorant and some are biddable and believe anything which supports their biases.


----------



## Pop23 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Google broke today:

Mass Shootings Are A Bad Way To Understand Gun Violence

2/3rds of all are suicide chief.

And because I didn't want you wondering about the rest:

Putting Gun Death Statistics in Perspective

*Gang Violence Driving Force of Gun Violence*
To hear gun control advocates speak, one would be led to believe that gun violence is a widespread problem whereby the mere existence of a gun is as much a problem as the person who intends to wield it. But the reality is that gun homicides are overwhelmingly tied to gang violence. In fact, a staggering 80% of gun homicides are gang-related. According to the Center for Disease Control (CDC), gang homicides accounted for roughly 8,900 of 11,100 gun murders in both 2010 and 2011. That means that there were just 2,200 non gang-related firearm murders in both years in a country of over 300 million people and 250 million guns.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No you refuse to admit if a minor child can take his father's guns that the guns were not secured


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The idea that anyone would confiscate guns is both a straw man fallacy and a lie.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yep, gun confiscation is a fraud, since we know from experience prohibition does not work, and the number of guns in circulation in the US makes any effort to take them costly and near to impossible.

But Skull Pilot and others still make that claim, a claim that is absurd and yet works on the biddable and easily led lemmings, who vote against their own best interests on this singular issue.


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> No you refuse to admit if a minor child can take his father's guns that the guns were not secured



But since Daddy was a Trump supporter, you'll forgive him.


----------



## DrLove (May 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The idea that anyone would confiscate guns is both a straw man fallacy and a lie.



It's two, Two, TWO mints in one!


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Unless his dad just gave them over to him (here son we trust you).


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No you refuse to admit if a minor child can take his father's guns that the guns were not secured
> ...


Anything to attack Trump with, and that's just how you Demon-crats/liberals/leftist (what ever suits you),roll eh ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Where have I ever mentioned gun confiscation?

Please quote the specific post


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


And if he did that he is even  more culpable


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > No you refuse to admit if a minor child can take his father's guns that the guns were not secured
> ...


 Hey Dory, I didn't vote for Trump

I've only said this about 100000 times on this board so you either can't read or you have the IQ of a goldfish

Personally I think it's both


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Nice try, but no win for you on this one..

I only support Authoritarianism when it comes to those who need to be put under the needful eye of armed gaurds in a prison, crazy house, jail house, asylum etc.

Don't do the crime, and you won't have to do the time or don't kill least ye be killed in the justice of an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.

Yes we have authorities in this country, and they are called the law and the justice system.  If you think the founders we're against law and order, then you and the leftist need to brush up on your history.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yes culpable maybe in some regard, but to what extent if the kid took the car without permission ??


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 21, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



That's for the courts and lawyers to figure out


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




bullshit you know none of the facts of the case


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




how do the courts decide that 

on facts 

not emotion and guess work


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


And attempting to claim that such medications are the cause of school shootings fails as a red herring fallacy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Most on the right are demagogues, of course.

Conservatives contrive lies and fake news in an effort to obscure the facts and truth and keep the gullible base in line.

The lie of gun ‘confiscation’ being one of many examples.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


That's hilarious.

A Red Herring is an argumentative logical fallacy that has no substantive bearing on the issue.  If you had read closely all the arguments, and had even a average IQ, you would understand how this is even MORE relevant than gun ownership.

In fact, my father who grew up in the 40's and 50's said kids could get their hands on guns even easier than they could today.  Do you know what that means?

It means that if you are looking for a solution to this problem, GUNS are in fact the RED HERRING when discussing this issue.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Thanks for conceding that there won't be any gun confiscation going on.  It's about time y'all gave up on such an idiotic quest.

Now it's time to begin the much harder task in life, and that is to get liberalism back out of the young folks poisoned minds.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 21, 2018)

.....and, yet, I have never heard a liberal argue for gun confiscation. All of the comes from paranoia of the radical Right, funded by the NRA. For one thing, it is literally physically impossible. For another, it is not desirable. For another, it is politically impossible. But, it is very useful to the Right to rant about it order to fund the Right. Of course, the militias all over the country love to go on and on about it after a weekend of playing soldier, down at the beer hall. The news is now out that one such gun nut was the father of the Texas shooter, whose guns the kid used to kill 10 people.


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> .....and, yet, I have never heard a liberal argue for gun confiscation. All of the comes from paranoia of the radical Right, funded by the NRA. For one thing, it is literally physically impossible. For another, it is not desirable. For another, it is politically impossible. But, it is very useful to the Right to rant about it order to fund the Right. Of course, the militias all over the country love to go on and on about it after a weekend of playing soldier, down at the beer hall. The news is now out that one such gun nut was the father of the Texas shooter, whose guns the kid used to kill 10 people.


Hmmm, is that right ???  No it isn't right that the liberals haven't called for gun confiscation... In fact a former supreme Court Justice did (not so long ago), and you libs jumped to the roof in praise of it.

Mar 27, 2018 · On Tuesday, former Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens ... necessitate the confiscation of tens of millions of firearms. ... Stevens's call today to “repeal the Second Amendment” ...


----------



## beagle9 (May 21, 2018)

Metal detectors - No one in unless pass through the check points... Enough is enough of the idiocy already.

What happens in these bubbles should not effect the rights and lives of others outside these bubbles.

Fix what is happening in these bubbles, and be done with the bullcrap already.

Are we really so stupid that we can't fix problems in this country now ??

First we must figure out who doesn't want these things fixed, and who keeps fueling these fires, and who would rather exploit these fires than do what's right, and put a stop to it.

This stuff should have already been in the works since the last mass shooting, but here we are again because some state, town, city or community figured that it wouldn't come their way.  Well surprise procrastinator's.  

Look into your children's eyes if you give a crap about them, and say enough is enough.


----------



## KissMy (May 21, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Metal detectors - No one in unless pass through the check points... Enough is enough of the idiocy already.
> 
> What happens in these bubbles should not effect the rights and lives of others outside these bubbles.
> 
> ...



Funneling people into metal detector choke-points makes them easy targets. Locking them inside a prison means no escaping danger like fires or shooters. The shooters don't stop at metal detectors, doors or windows & blast their way inside.


----------



## Flopper (May 21, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


*The NRA has run a huge propaganda campaign for years to convince all gun owners that control will lead to banning of all firearms.  In America we control a lot stuff without banning it, alcohol, tobacco, narcotics, driving, hunting, fishing, ... The NRA's stand against practically all gun control has driven some on the Left to support banning all firearms which in turn has fueled gun owners opposition to any form of gun control.

Not controlling guns is just as crazy as not controlling the sale and manufacture of prescription drugs, or the food we eat or the water we drink.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Who is going to pay the increased costs?  Buses are on a set schedule and often do double and sometimes triple and quadruple runs each morning and afternoons?  Who is going to pay for the additional drivers and buses?  Who is going to pay for the additional hours for faculty and staff to be at school early and late?

You are truly working hard at showing how collosal of an idiot you are.  Start thinking and you might stop embarrassing yourself after every post.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Those are not constitutional rights, but you already knew that yet made the ignorant choice again!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Excuse me, but where does the "government" come into these schools?

Government sets no rules for these schools, except the obvious "gun-free" zone rules.

Who runs your schools?  The President?  The governor?  Your county commission?

Who?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 21, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



YOU are assuming they were unsecured.  THAT is the problem with your argument, or lack thereof!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Metal detectors - No one in unless pass through the check points... Enough is enough of the idiocy already.
> 
> What happens in these bubbles should not effect the rights and lives of others outside these bubbles.
> 
> ...



You ever work with metal detectors?  They are somewhere below worse than useless because of all the false alarms.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Fact the kid took his father's gun
Fact if the guns were secured no one would be able to take the guns


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


If the kid could get them and leave the house they were unsecured by definition

No one could walk out of my house with my guns because they are secured.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I am not emotional and I am not guessing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Yeah you're right let's do it your way you know the way that lets people with guns just walk into school and start shooting

None of your objections to  increased security are insurmountable

And why would there be a need for additional drivers?

Instead of staggering start times alphabetically it could be done by which bus the children arrive on.  All that would need to be done there is change the pick up times at the bus stops

You really don't have a head for logistics


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors - No one in unless pass through the check points... Enough is enough of the idiocy already.
> ...



You know if people want to, they can come up with a million ways as to why something won't work, but not doing anything is totally unexceptable, and is kicking the can down the road again and again.

At least at the inner check points (not roadside), the kids can be screened and processed to enter the school unarmed and ready to learn.

At the school roadside check point, if someone from the public attacks, then at least armed security officers will respond in kind to that situation. 

We can formulate a security program or protocol at these schools, but to ignore these things because they didn't happen in our state, town or community is unexceptable at this point.

Learning who is in our communities again is important, and that could be done on the front lines at the schools. To ignore anything due to political correctness or this idea that civil rights prohibits this or prohibits that is a total fail in our communities and societies.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I find it funny how the people whining that teachers aren't paid enough never seem to care where the money for increased salaries is going to come from but they make a stink about where money for increased protection of the students will come from

I guess we know where their priorities lie


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Once you come up with a way to "control" rapists and murderers then we can talk about controlling law abiding citizens and their choice as to how they choose to defend themselves. Until then, not so much.


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2018)

I'm really getting tired of seeing the starts & bars @ 1/2 mast , and wondering how many kids got shot to make it so.....~S~


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


again you still dont know the facts


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




you are both


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



your opinion

and guess what I think that's worth.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The fact is he took his father's guns

no one disputes that but you


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




yes i value mine more then your guess work


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



unlike you anyone that can reason waits for the facts


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No t guessing at all

The kid took his father's guns without the father knowing

If the guns were secured the kid could not have taken his father's guns without his father knowing


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




no you are guessing 

the law states reasonable steps to prevent 

you dont know what steps the father or family took to secure the firearms 

i am done arguing with with your guess work 

Texas Penal Code - PENAL - PENAL § 46.13 | FindLaw


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's funny

The law states yadda yadda

you just proved you can't think for yourself

It ain't rocket science to secure a firearm but  I guess you need to be told how to do it


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




--LOL ya leftard that is all you have left

fuck you


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah you're right let's do it your way you know the way that lets people with guns just walk into school and start shooting
> 
> None of your objections to  increased security are insurmountable
> 
> ...



So let us be sure that we fully fully understand this ---
YOU have a head for logistics?



Bet you Trump would have a job for you on his cabinet. He just doesn't have enough bad thinkers and logisticians!


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you're right let's do it your way you know the way that lets people with guns just walk into school and start shooting
> ...



You made a lame post about a lame post?

NOW THAT’S FUNNY!


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you're right let's do it your way you know the way that lets people with guns just walk into school and start shooting
> ...


You sure don't seem to have any suggestions to offer do you

Hey IDGAF I don't have kids so if you all think it's impossible to secure a school then the dead kids are on you not me


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> You sure don't seem to have any suggestions to offer do you
> 
> Hey IDGAF I don't have kids so if you all think it's impossible to secure a school then the dead kids are on you not me



I (and several others) have clearly stated at least a dozen problems with your "do it for free" notion that you have failed to address. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You sure don't seem to have any suggestions to offer do you
> ...



I said SOME things that can be done will not cost anything

so once again you illustrate your inability to read and retain information


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You sure don't seem to have any suggestions to offer do you
> ...



Free, although an option, would be, in many cases unreliable. Even paid would have some vacancy, but volunteers don't have much to lose for being no shows. Although it could work, I'd not bet my Child's life on it.


----------



## JBond (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Lol. You have no idea how schools are funded. Funny stuff. Keep making excuses for failing to protect kids and securing the government funded schools. It is sad.


----------



## JBond (May 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Wry Catcher said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Predictably some ass would come along crying about money. Maybe a few less masturbation classes or fluid gender study classes could cover those cost. Or maybe we can cut 75% of the useless middle management jobs that take up significant portions of the budget, but bring nothing to the classroom. Maybe superintendents don't deserve 300k. We spend over $630 billion a year on education. Money is not the issue. How those funds are distributed is the issue. Just like most government funded groups, waste and fruad are rampant. The vast majority of "educators" have 100% job security with no incentives to streamline things and send the funds where they are truly needed.


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



He is trying to tell you that Government does not play a role in schools. Yet the local School Board is a part of Government, receives it's funding from local, state and federal Government and are obligated, by the receipt of these funds, to do the will of the Government to a large extent.

FACTS


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I said SOME things that can be done will not cost anything
> 
> so once again you illustrate your inability to read and retain information



Just a few items you failed to address:

There were 3500 kids in my high school. Staggered buses? LoL - 90% of the kids didn't take the bus. They walked, rode bike, parents dropped them off or they drove. I drove my junior and senior years. Though well maintained, it was built in the 1940s as a junior college. I remember the campus like the back of my hand. There are minimally 18 different ways to get in. Massive remodeling would have to be done to create a single point of entry. Probably 30 million cost and a few years to complete.

And once it was created? Even if you hired 6 people to look in every bag, check every jacket and frisk or wand each student it would take minimally 2 hours to funnel them all through that single entry point. So staggered buses - Please, it would be chaotic and costly. Trust me - my state hates public education and they barely provide enough books, pencils, paper, teachers etc as it is. So 75% of it would have to come from the feds.

Finally, consider Boise State University is a couple of 3 woods away from me. There are 25,000 kids enrolled and probably 75 points of entry. There are many colleges in the 35,000 to 50,000 range. What will you do with that genius logistician?

C'mon dude, you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Link?

You are pissing in the wind again there Buckwheat!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



A secured gun is like keeping the toilet paper in the kitchen.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You don't have a head for rational thought!

You seem to keep forgetting that I did this for a living, you arrogant and ignorant POS!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Another clueless post by the drug kingpin?

You seem to be able to solve our gun problem by creating 8,000,000 kids who cannot function in life!  Brilliant!  Just fucking brilliant!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Try doing that at the schools where 3000 - 4000 kids arrive within about 20-30 minutes of each other.  You people are fucking amateurs trying to solve problems you simply don't understand!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If you don't pay teachers well enough, there are two possibilities:

1) Good quality teachers will walk away from the job because the pay sucks.
2) Poor quality teachers will get hired to replace tham and stay because they have no place else to go.

The money protecting the students will be wasted if idiots like post on this thread are allowed to make changes because you don't understand how things work outside your fantasy world when remembering to get you lunch money was the hardest task you faced in school.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

sparky said:


> I'm really getting tired of seeing the starts & bars @ 1/2 mast , and wondering how many kids got shot to make it so.....~S~



They fly the Confederate flag where you live?

It;s "stars and stripes", you incredible dumbass!


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



See, there's where Pharma has you by the balls and you show your true colors. Drug your class up into compliant Zombies is far better than ending the killings.

You can't make this shit up, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



We really wish you would post these ideas because everything you have posted so far did not last 30 seconds of rational thought.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



When was the last time you taught a class of 25 students and have over half diagnosed with ADHD?  You can tell when these kids skip their meds because they bounce off the walls and make learning by anyone in the class impossible.

I suppose we could do the idiotic thing and let these kids run the streets until they might just grow out of it.  Otherwise, you have 25 kids who don't learn because Little Johnny is swinging from the doorframe and yelling at the top of his lungs!

I have two grandsons that have/had ADHD.  The older one grew out of it and no longer takes any medication and he is a stellar student.  When the younger one is off his meds, the teacher has to separate him from the class and he learns nothing, so we make sure he takes them every day!  When he is on his meds, he is another stellar student.  It's Jekyll and Hyde.

Also, just FYI, I taught for 21 years and I have yet to see a Zombie in any classroom, much less my own.  I have seen hundreds of kids whose parents let them stay up all night playing Call of Duty and can't keep their eyes open.  Maybe that is what you are seeing!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

JBond said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



No, I have no idea how schools are funded, despite my Master's degree and that is obviously outclassed by your amateur Google mastery.

You are a an obnoxious piece of work.  No wonder you don't get along with the other idiots.  You are exactly alike!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

JBond said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Yeah, that's why states are doing away with tenure, limiting pay raises to nothing or below inflation, stripping retirement benefits after they were written into contracts, firing teachers when their salary gets too high because they can hire a college graduate for half the cost.   Yeah, none of that is happening now.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## KissMy (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Yup! It's impossible to process that many squirrely students in under 20 minutes. Locked doors did nothing to stop Adam Lanza from entering Sandy Hook School & shooting every adult trying to stop him from getting to the children.


----------



## sealybobo (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Thoughts and Prayers......


Why are people so angry in Texas?


----------



## hunarcy (May 22, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> .....and, yet, I have never heard a liberal argue for gun confiscation. All of the comes from paranoia of the radical Right, funded by the NRA. For one thing, it is literally physically impossible. For another, it is not desirable. For another, it is politically impossible. But, it is very useful to the Right to rant about it order to fund the Right. Of course, the militias all over the country love to go on and on about it after a weekend of playing soldier, down at the beer hall. The news is now out that one such gun nut was the father of the Texas shooter, whose guns the kid used to kill 10 people.



The left’s path to gun confiscation


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts and Prayers......
> ...



Yup....they should be marching in the street with second amendment signs.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I said SOME things that can be done will not cost anything
> ...



Hey we agreed that it's absolutely impossible to do anything to increase security at schools already so why are you harping?

And FYI if 90% of the students didn't take a bus it would be even easier to stagger arrival times wouldn't it?

But I'm done with this subject because all of you obviously believe that there is nothing to be done or anything that can be done will cost a billion dollars and like I said I don't have kids so the next batch of dead kids is on you.


----------



## sealybobo (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Not everyone in Texas is an asshole.  Lets see how many assholes there are this November

After Santa Fe shooting, Gov. Greg Abbott cancels his 'Texas-made' shotgun contest | Texas Politics | Dallas News

AUSTIN — Texas Gov. Greg Abbott has decided not to give away a shotgun in the wake of the shooting at Santa Fe High School.

On Monday, Abbott campaign spokesman John Wittman confirmed that the governor, who is running for re-election, will no longer be raffling off a "Texas-made shotgun." The contest winner will instead receive a gift certificate.

"It has been changed," Wittman told _The Dallas Morning News. _"Now it's just a contest for a $250 gift certificate."

Gun control activists criticized Abbott for the raffle, demanding he take it down after the Friday morning rampage. The shooter, 17-year-old Dimitrios Pagourtzis, used a shotgun and a pistol to kill 10 of his fellow Santa Fe students and teachers. 

"We are happy that the governor has canceled his shotgun giveaway," Matthew Hogenmiller, 16, who leads the Austin chapter of the student gun control advocacy group March for Our Lives, said Monday. "We continue to plead that the money given to the winner is instead donated to the survivors' funds in Santa Fe."

A photograph of Abbott with a shotgun, used in the original promotional material for the giveaway, is now featured on the governor's campaign website's homepage under a section on "protecting the Second Amendment."

"Greg Abbott believes the right to keep and bear arms was settled in 1791 when the 2nd Amendment was adopted to the U.S. Constitution," the website reads. "On behalf of 31 states, Attorney General Abbott championed a landmark U.S. Supreme Court decision (District of Columbia v. Heller) that struck down a handgun ban and protected an individual's right to bear arms."

Abbott easily beat out his two Republican primary opponents in March. He will face Lupe Valdez, the former Dallas County sheriff, or Andrew White, a Houston businessman, in the November general election.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Hey you won if that makes you feel better

I have agreed that it is absolutely impossible to improve security at schools.

Manifold says it's absolutely impossible to get kids to walk in a single file line I mean really if that's impossible then how the hell can we mere mortals prevent a person from walking into a school with a rifle ?

So don't whine when the next batch of kids gets gunned down in a school because remember you said that nothing else can be done


----------



## sealybobo (May 22, 2018)

I wonder if Dimitrios saw this magazine and that's why he chose a shotgun.


----------



## sealybobo (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Sure stuff can be done.  For one, if you're a loser they should be able to kick you out of the school.  If you can't walk a straight line or do as your told, why do they have to keep your sorry ass in school?


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



And what does this have to do with antidepressants, for which we have 8,000,000 kids on? hmmmmmmm? Did you think ADHD Drugs and SSRI class antidepressants were the same thing??????? AND YOU PREACHED TO ME?

You realize that even the Sears School of Medicine knows the difference, Right?

Good Lord the lameness

And, you can't make this shit up, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Yank those kids off the antidepressants and see what happens.  You think you got problems now....just wait.


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Hey we agreed that it's absolutely impossible to do anything to increase security at schools already so why are you harping?
> 
> And FYI if 90% of the students didn't take a bus it would be even easier to stagger arrival times wouldn't it?
> 
> But I'm done with this subject because all of you obviously believe that there is nothing to be done or anything that can be done will cost a billion dollars and like I said I don't have kids so the next batch of dead kids is on you.



Meh, there's plenty that can be done but your ideas were dumb.

Hire 1 armed, highly trained resource officer for every 500 kids - on campus at ALL times
Raise age to 21 on ALL firearms purchases and add 3 day waiting period
Universal criminal AND mental BG checks 
Enhance the ability of officers to separate problem kids from their guns (30 calls of concern on Nikolas Cruz)
More education for kids to be aware of problem signals (if you see something, SAY something)
There's more, but that'd be a pretty awesome start


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we agreed that it's absolutely impossible to do anything to increase security at schools already so why are you harping?
> ...



We were talking school security here not gun laws

Hey I'm just agreeing with Admiral Rocksinthehead he's the self appointed expert on all things public school here and he says schools are secure as they are.

And yes I guess checking book bags is stupid I wonder why the TSA does it.


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we agreed that it's absolutely impossible to do anything to increase security at schools already so why are you harping?
> ...



And remove the gun show registration loophole.


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That is an old GOP-BRA tactic....separate guns from the issue....you can't do that.  School safety and gun availability go together....


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yep - That's part of Universal - as is banning Internet sales from private sellers without a check on sites like GunBroker.com


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



No they don't

The point of securing a school is to prevent a person from walking in with a gun.

Raising the age limit to buy a gun would not have stopped the kid in TX because he took his father's guns and he was able to waltz into the building with a shotgun


----------



## DrLove (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Raising the age limit to buy a gun would not have stopped the kid in TX because he took his father's guns and he was able to waltz into the building with a shotgun



Well there you have it - ANOTHER tried and true NRA tactic ^ _Well, THAT law wouldn't have stopped THIS particular guy. _

FAIL - Nobody claims that ALL shootings can be stopped with some rational reforms.


----------



## KissMy (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> And remove the gun show registration loophole.


They did in many states like here in Missouri. They just removed all gun registration, background checks & licenses. Anyone can CCW!


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the age limit to buy a gun would not have stopped the kid in TX because he took his father's guns and he was able to waltz into the building with a shotgun
> ...



No but all school shootings could be stopped if people with guns were stopped from entering schools or school grounds

but you say that can't be done


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Please quote where I said they were the same.  I think your inability to read is the problem.  Also, I question the 8,000,000 figure on antidepressants.  Can you point me to that link. or is that another of your made-up figures?


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the age limit to buy a gun would not have stopped the kid in TX because he took his father's guns and he was able to waltz into the building with a shotgun
> ...



That is a tired argument....of course no single restriction is going to totally eliminate the problem.  There are many different ways to address this problem.  Perhaps one day....the NRA will allow reasonable gun restrictions that will help reduce mass shootings.  I doubt I see it in my lifetime...


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 22, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Preventing people with guns from accessing school buildings and school property will prevent school shootings but everyone here tells me it can't be done

Banning a rifle won't
Raising age limits won't

because neither of those prevents a person from walking into a school with a gun


----------



## JimH52 (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I thought u wanted more guns in school?  Which is it?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 22, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > .....and, yet, I have never heard a liberal argue for gun confiscation. All of the comes from paranoia of the radical Right, funded by the NRA. For one thing, it is literally physically impossible. For another, it is not desirable. For another, it is politically impossible. But, it is very useful to the Right to rant about it order to fund the Right. Of course, the militias all over the country love to go on and on about it after a weekend of playing soldier, down at the beer hall. The news is now out that one such gun nut was the father of the Texas shooter, whose guns the kid used to kill 10 people.
> ...



One of us is hiding under your bed, and will take your gun while you are asleep.....


----------



## Pop23 (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Here ya go captain:

Total Number of People Taking Psychiatric Drugs in the United States | Ssri Drugs


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Oh so, you're another of the pharamacabla's classroom b*tches looking to addict every kid to fill their coffers

duly noted!

~S~


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really getting tired of seeing the starts & bars @ 1/2 mast , and wondering how many kids got shot to make it so.....~S~
> ...



I'm a yank

redenck

bluecollar

try harder

~S~


----------



## Flopper (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*I little bit of everybody, which may well be the problem.  The primary responsibility for a school always falls on the principal followed by the district, followed by the state, and finally the federal government.  In every school I know, the principal makes the decisions.

In regard to guns in the schools, the media would lead you to believe that schools across the country are rapidly arming themselves which is complete bull shit.  Although the headlines read a state or district will allow teachers to carry guns in schools, they leave it to the school to actually make the policies and decisions.  And those policies will determine if, when, and who will be allowed to carry guns in the school.  Considering the fact that it will be the principal that will have to answer for any gun related incident involving staff member and most teachers and principals are against guns in the schools, decisions of most principals are going to be not in my school.*


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 22, 2018)

If my grandson is accidently shot by a teacher, he, the principal, the school district, the county, and the state had better have some serious liability insurance.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the age limit to buy a gun would not have stopped the kid in TX because he took his father's guns and he was able to waltz into the building with a shotgun
> ...



it wouldnt stop most of them 

raising the age to 21 would not have stopped the Vegas shooter


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Name your controls you want.... Let us see what you think or just how far you would go.

The military when it comes to soldiers, it loves to operate in a strict socialist manor when training uh I mean brainwashing the troops to just go fight wars for the political class or elites. We don't use socialist training in the civilian world or socialist oppression because we are a free people.

I tire of the socialist trying to create some sort of socialist style government controlled civilian world for everyone to live in now.  Otherwise I tire of the socialist oppressors wanting to take advantage of every incident in order to achieve their socialist Utopia.

We in the civilian world aren't a bunch of recruits that are prone to being brainwashed by the government to just lay down or give up because the world ain't perfect.

Give it up already, we don't give up because of the bad apples that may be running amuck, and attempting to change this nation by fear. 

We aren't in basic training where the whole platoon suffers because of a knuckle head.

Get over yourselves libs, this is America.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Metal detectors - No one in unless pass through the check points... Enough is enough of the idiocy already.
> ...


More excuses...  So we do nothing ??

Guns are non-negotiable, so you best figure out something else before more kids die at the hands of evil.


----------



## grainbely (May 22, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I'm not defending them. You seem to think it's ok for us to royaly screw with those countries to limit their nuclear capability, but here at home we have laws that let guns get to whatever crazy whack job wants them. Apply your comment to that and it's the same thing. An argument against Iran or NK advancing their nuke program is probably also a good argument for why we need to do better here with guns. 

Step 1 is doing anything about the straw purchaser loopholes. Here's a question, what policy has the NRA supported to implementation to curtail straw purchasers? If it's nothing, that's a clear sign that the organization is not on the side of the people or a solution because straw purchasing is one of the big glaring problems with the current circumstance.


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


Nope, we just need to get back to where if we spot evil here just like we can abroad, then we need to call it what it is, and then we need to deal with it. The left or the radicalization of liberalism has since placed many in danger in this country, and it continues on and on without any push back for fear of being labeled something ridiculous.


----------



## KissMy (May 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Wrong! - The Repubtards allow crazies to be armed!


----------



## beagle9 (May 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


Want to give examples of repubs arming crazies ?  Who makes the crazies ? Most know where the crazies are coming from these days. The left is creating more crazies than the most civilized people in the world can keep up with these days.


----------



## Flopper (May 22, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*Unless something has changed, most public schools receive state funding based on FTE (Full Time Equivalency).  The concept is very simple.  In reality, it's a huge time consuming mess of counting kids, looking at attendance, determining the number of kids in every program and the number hours spent, number of transient students and number days of attendance, home bound kids etc.  The more you can find the more money you get.  I wonder if school shootings figure into the funding formula.*


----------



## elongobardi (May 22, 2018)

KissMy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



Ok moron.   Get your facts straight.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper (May 22, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


*In 2014–15, the percentage of youth homicides occurring at school remained at less than 3 percent of the total number of youth homicides, and the percentage of youth suicides occurring at school remained at less than 1 percent of the total number of youth suicides.  Parent kill their kids over 10 times as often as mass murders in schools. The fact is schools are one of the safest places for kids, despite the mass shooting. 

Arming teachers or spending tens of billions of dollar a year on school safety when we have nothing but anecdotal evidence that any of the proposals will actual help is crazy.  The number of school shootings in 2018 is abnormally large number. However, even if this year's school shootings are the new norm, drugs, accidents, and parents killing their kids are a far greater danger than mass murders in schools. 

*


----------



## Flopper (May 22, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


*A society based on laws and equal justice can not deal with evil because evil is subjective in nature and is a generalization. *


----------



## grainbely (May 22, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


He's right. Illegal sales that are protected by the NRA make up half of the illegal guns used in crimes. The NRA protects the fast and loose retail and resale markets that ensure a heavy flow straw purchased and/or trafficked guns get into the hands of people who are not supposed to have them. The criminals and crazies. It's why city wide gun bans are not effective. Chicago for instance is not far from two states with some of the loosest gun laws. I have not doubt that theres some shit eating Republicans from those states illegally selling guns that are run into chicago. They aren't outed though because regional authorities don't share or collect the necessary information to trace the guns back to the source and points of failure and in general the regulatory framework isn't there to address it. The NRA has done extensive work to ruin the laws and enforcement, so really everytime someone crows "gun bans don't work" they are telling half the story of the nefarious actions of the NRA.


----------



## elongobardi (May 22, 2018)

grainbely said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Criminals don’t buy guns they steal them.    Always have and always will.   You can buy guns on the street.     I would know as a retired police officer.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



So how many children are on anti-depressants?  You said 8 million.

Your website says a little over 2 million.

Why did you lie?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Only a moron would come to that conclusion!

Boom!  There you are, right on time!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Put guns in the schools and you eliminate the soft target.  No one holds up gun stores, police stations, or anywhere they know they will meet opposition.

The allure of a target rich environment with no chance of anyone else shooting back will be history!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

grainbely said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



What did you have in mind?  You can't come up with anything that doesn't violate the 2nd Amendment so why should anyone else?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Your point is?

The other dumbass poster had no clue.

I see with your last comment that you are joining him.

A time consuming mess?  No.  It is not.  We have these new things they call computers that manage that for us.  Perhaps you have heard of them?

Attendance is calculated only on certain days of the year to very enrollment.  You were almost right.


----------



## Flopper (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*Computers don't manage anything.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I did attendance for 21 years in 2 states, in 7 districts,  and for the Department of Defense school where I taught.   Have you done it once?  Did you implement the Student Information Management System that "manages" the attendance for calculating the funding for a district of 127,000 students?  Of course not!  Go away until you accomplish something that you can honestly discuss with some level of competence.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Even more unsettling that the total on all psych drugs is 8 Million, but it’s only those on SSRI’s are linked to most of these shootings

I will apologies for the inaccurate reporting. 

But it only makes the case more compelling.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



He said it earlier. Ever try to teach a class with 25 kids jumping off the walls?

Make the job easier by drugging em into submission is the goal


----------



## sparky (May 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Make the job easier by drugging em into submission is the goal



b-b-b-but they sit nice an quiet for the D.A.R.E. officer that way Pops....

~S~


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Make the job easier by drugging em into submission is the goal
> ...



Here’s the strangest part. He and I are on the same side of this fence. 

His ideas may, I see no evidence it would, but may lessen the death toll. Mine virtually eliminates it. 

His comes after the monster is created, mine eliminates the monster before it’s created. 

And his “monsters jumping off the walls”. That’s a symptom of ADHD, not depression. Depressed kids are sullen and stick to themselves

So, admittedly I mis reported the number of teens on these, let’s see if the captain admits his mistake.


----------



## DrLove (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



_Parents are killing their kids_ - Can you please clarify? Thanks


----------



## DrLove (May 23, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



See ^ There it is again!


----------



## DrLove (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



I believe that in most cases - the School Board in concert with the Superintendent of Schools would make that decision. It cannot be made by the POTUS or a Governor to be nationally mandated or even State Mandated. District by district, and VERY few school boards are going to play along because they know a majority of their teachers are opposed.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


all of which has nothing to do with the fact that if stopping school shootings was the main goal then preventing people from walking into a school with firearms should be the first step

But it isn't the main goal

Reducing the murder rate isn't the main goal

The main goal is gun control, gun bans and the eventual repeal of the second amendment


----------



## joaquinmiller (May 23, 2018)

Conservatives have an answer to school shootings - home schooling!

The continued ignorance of their offspring is a bonus.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No, it doesn't!  How many school shooting have there been?  Compare that to the millions of people who use these drugs to function and you can bet the cause is somewhere else, despite your complete lack of proof..


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



They are not "drugged into submission" you idiot!  Get off your ass and get into a school classroom and see how things work in this century!

There's nothing that screams "idiot" more than someone who spews hyperbole at every opportunity.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Do you know how many kids I encountered in my 21 year career that matched your diagnosis of depression and had to be assigned to a 504 plan?  ZERO!

Now, tell me you don't know what a 504 plan is and my day will be complete.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


it is the truth ya troll


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



it would not have stopped Adam Lanza either 

now one is racking up to quite a few ya jackass


----------



## DrLove (May 23, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Whatever you say ... Wayne


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You do like the bloodshed. Pity our children need to live in a world that politics get in the way of reality, right?

Let the blood flow, you’ll look the other way.


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Oh my a teacher has a number!

Watch out folks, the dude has a filled out form!

Do you know how many school shooters were on an SSRI med?

Nearly ALL


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



No, nothing screams idiot more than someone who thinks hardening a target wont just change the location of said target

Let’s keep putting band aids on festering wounds. Yeah, that’s sooooooo much better, right?


----------



## JBond (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Not a single IEP? Really? Sounds about as negligent as refusing to secure the schools. So you refuse to secure schools and refuse to create IEP's for at risk kids with disabilities (ADD, ADHD). Then you are shocked when they go nuts. Sigh...


----------



## Flopper (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


*The Student Information Management Systems?  There are a number of such systems marketed.  In fact, many large districts have written their own.  Attendance modules collect daily attendance only.  FTE is based on contact hours with the student.  Attendance is only the starting point for FTE surveys.  All specifically funded programs both state and federal require contact hours spend on that program by student.  Actual contact hours are reported which may be distributed between multiple programs. It is a huge hassle for Special Ed people.  Special Ed teachers, psychologies, and other have to account for there time by program.  If program budgets are exceeded, reviews or audits are triggered.  Districts can not ignore these special programs because they are a large expense. For example a home bound student can generate 20 FTE units and that works out to a lot of money. 
I have spent time working with FTE at the state and district level.

Since this discussion is totally off topic and I doubt anyone is interested, I suggest we get back on topic.   *


----------



## Flopper (May 23, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


*About 500 kids a year are killed by their parents.  Last year 15 kids died as a result of school shootings.
A parent killing a child happens more often than we think - CNN*


----------



## elongobardi (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Drugs to kill more kids as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrLove (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> *About 500 kids a year are killed by their parents.  Last year 15 kids died as a result of school shootings.
> A parent killing a child happens more often than we think - CNN*



Okay thanks - Sad


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Ban parents or at least require background checks


----------



## Slyhunter (May 23, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Sterilize the poor, require licenses to get un-sterilized.


----------



## hunarcy (May 23, 2018)

KissMy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



Liar


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2018)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...



As long as one keeps using the words subjective and generalization in order to describe certain traits as if they are unidentifiable under such guidelines, then evil can easily hide itself within these words, and then strike out from behind the shield of these words that it has been given to then hide behind.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...


Yep, and what he refuses to acknowledge is who exactly is it that is taking these weapons (that are obtained in anyway they can get them), and then next are going crazy with them in these ways ??  IT'S easy to blame an object while hiding the real threat (in which is a demented human being turned animal ), and protecting it from the scrutiny he or she should have gotten prior to these tragic events..  Afterwards they (these shooters) should be delt a heavy blow by the system if need be in life accordingly.  I am in strong favor for the death penalty in regards to these henious crimes being committed.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Points of entry and metal detectors are best.  A secure system can be created at these schools. Gun's could play a roll, but maybe not as heavy a role that you might imagine.


----------



## 2aguy (May 23, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




The major factor is getting rid of the gun free zone.....they need to allow armed and trained staff, and they need to allow parents and other adults to be able to carry legally owned and carried guns onto school grounds.....if they did that, they would scare shooters away.  And as to metal detectors and hardened entry points?  Any shooter can simply start shooting the students with they line up to get into the building...or they could use a rental truck and run them over.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


What in the hell have we started in this country ??  Listen at yourself, and then think about what is going on in this country, and why we have to shield ourselves from it in these ways. Its Pathetic..

Start at the root of the problem, and then save the teeth.

We all know dam well what the problem is, but we don't want to deal with it, so we must barricade ourselves behind an arsenal of weapons in order to live peacefully in this nation now ?  How sick is this situation ??


----------



## 2aguy (May 23, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



What do you mean....?  As more Americans own and carry guns our gun crime rate has gone down 75%...fact.  As more Americans own and carry guns our gun murder rate went down 49%...fact.  As more Americans own and carry guns our violent crime rate went down 72%.....fact.   That is not a sick situation.

Britain banned and confiscated guns...their gun crime rate is going up, not down...and it is getting worse each year.


----------



## beagle9 (May 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Let's go back in time (unless history is fake news), and let's think about a period in the west when crime was rampant, murder was rampant, train robberies, bank robberies, the gold Rush, everybody packing heat up until the west was tamed.  Now how did we go from that uncivilized situation to a long period of peace and prosperity afterwards ?

Was it the citizens that solved the crisis, and tamed the west ?  Well sort of, but it was because they joined possies, tracked down the killers, brought them in either dead or alive, created what was known as the hanging judges, and exacted swift justice on criminals in the harshest ways possible if committed the heinous crimes that we see going on today.

First we need to recognize why this is happening, who is responsible, who we have allowed to become leaders of our official offices, and be bold enough to take power away from the enablers who have abused their offices and authorities afforded them in this country.  People like Pelosi and others are prime examples of those who had been given jobs in which they never should have gotten in life.


----------



## elongobardi (May 23, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Well said     They can’t understand facts and the truth.    They want to listen to the liberal media and the bullshit they sling.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK (May 23, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> [...]
> 
> Ignoring this is not only absured, but it's costing our kids their life's.
> 
> It's time for this outrage to stop.


What you've said makes perfect sense -- but how many of these shooters have been on those drugs?  If the number is all, or even most, then the solution to the problem is obvious.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




it would not have stopped Adam Lanza either 

now one is racking up to quite a few ya jackass


----------



## Pop23 (May 23, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Bingo. I’ve posted the list, to tired to do it again tonight, but if you want it, I’ll look it up and post again tomorrow


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


The problem is that you are positing a 'solution' to those exact problems and the solution does nothing at all to address those problems.

The legislation that is proposed over and over again after one of these terrible events does nothing to address them.  It does not fail to stop just one incident that is cited - it will not stop any of them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You just outed yourself.  If you knew anything about how schools are required to treat students with a disability, you would know what  504 plan is.


Still waiting for that link on the SSRI meds.  You fucked up the last one so bad it wasn't funny!

All you seem to do is spew hyperbole.  Where are your FACTS?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

Flopper said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I suggest you get a fucking clue, you amateur!  Have you been in a public school for most of your adult life?  How many years did you serve as a school administrator?

Like a said, you are a clueless amateur and you cannot resist showing that off every time you post.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You cannot control points of entry to a school any more than you can have two gates for an NFL stadium!  It's stupid and every one of you nimrods need to catch a clue!

Ever notice that there are no metal detectors in large venues anymore?  Because they are pieces of shit!

I went into the VA office one day and it took them at least three minutes to determine I was NOT carry a gun because:

1) the buttons on my jacket were metal, so each sleeve and the front alarmed.
2) my belt buckle was metal, so it alarmed.
3) the fly in my pants alarmed
4) both of my shoes alarmed from the metal in them
5) my tie tack alarmed and it was smaller than a penny!

It was a good thing that there wasn't a line of people behind me!

Now, repeat that about 3000 times for kids carrying backpacks with metal zippers, metal in pens and pencils, spiral notebooks, metal baseball bats for practice, etc.

Heck, our archery teams carry their bows and arrows to class with them each day, and they are locked up during the day!


----------



## Flopper (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*Evil is a subjective term, it relates to a persons moral stance on what they deem good and bad. Peoples notions of good and bad are fundamentally different depending on social environment, religion, beliefs and influences.  The most horrible atrocities occurred under the guise of ridding society of evil.  *


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Listen you nimrod, the metal detectors are the start, and of course the attire that sets the thing off will have to change, and a dress code would be in order. Then just like airlines you will find out as students what you can bring and what you can't bring in. Everything else is supplied beyond the check point by the school to the students if need be.

It will work, and it should work... Stop with the idiotic excuses already.  It's not like they will be getting surprised at the check points having the same students and staff attending all year. Good grief.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Under guidelines and standards that should be chosen, then evil is recognizable and can be regulated in as far as the damage that it can do.

No standards set, and no guidelines set can only allow in chaos, mayhem, confusion, and evilness to slip through the cracks. The problem with tolerating evil people, is that it sends the wrong message as if to say evil isn't bad at all, and in fact we should just tolerate it in the name of political correctness and those two famous words used to justify so much bullcrap today, and they are TOLERANCE & DIVERSITY as is being used by the wrong people today.

It's all been taken just a little bit to far.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Nonsense.

The only evil is the authoritarianism, fear, ignorance, bigotry, intolerance, and racism common to far too many on the right.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You got the link dunce.  

And if you ask about a single fucking form, and it rules your entire knowledge base, it is you, and a profit motive that’s being outed. 

What a dumblefuck.


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



See ^ There it is AGAIN! 

Sorry, but there are several of them that could have been stopped with some of the proposed legislation. 

And then you go on to suggest that "it will not stop any of them" ..

Please. But congratulations, your leap of logic just won a gold medal.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You're such a fucking moron

You said yourself all the gun laws and bans you want won't stop all school shootings but you know what will?

Don't let people with guns into the school


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> You're such a fucking moron
> 
> You said yourself all the gun laws and bans you want won't stop all school shootings but you know what will?
> 
> Don't let people with guns into the school



I've never talked about a gun ban. That makes you the fucking moron. 

You may also have missed the memo that not all mass killings happen on school grounds.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You're such a fucking moron
> ...


You don't want to ban so called assault rifles?

And FYI this thread is about school shootings


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Have you ever been in a school where metal detectors are used?

Red Lake MN had a metal detector for their school.  When the gunman thought he might get caught, he shot and killed the unarmed security guard operating the metal detector.  How well did that help?


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No - 21 minimum age - 3 day waiting period.

I am quite on topic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Listen up you simpleton, a 504 plan is not a form!  Why are you such an idiot that you go into a battle of wits unarmed?


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Fuck off. Results are what I seek. Ending the creation of Monsters that shoot up schools is far more important then some damn “plan”.

Do you even listen to the stupidity you spout?

Yes, harden the damn target as damn much as you want ( and make a buck while doing so). KILLERS DON’T MUCH CARE, THEY JUST ATTACK A DIFFERENT LOCATION!

Good God Chief, use the brain god gave ya!


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Achieves what? Criminals simply do not care. 

Achieves what? Answer. Nothing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You come off as some kind of "expert" on this topic, yet you can't find links to back up your claims. When you do find a link it doesn't agree with you.  Plus, your base knowledge is kindergarten level when it comes to education.

Why don't you start using YOUR brain?


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Achieves what? Criminals simply do not care.
> 
> Achieves what? Answer. Nothing.



Might have slowed down Nik Cruz who bought an AR-style rifle 4 days after his 18th birthday. 

Nikolas Cruz was investigated after cutting himself on Snapchat, state report shows


----------



## grainbely (May 24, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...


Thats not really a counter point. Stolen guns would make up probably the rest of them.


----------



## grainbely (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > grainbely said:
> ...


What do you sadly and mistakenly think I personally am refusing? Go sit on your hands for a day. You're cut off.

Gun violence can be attacked from multiple sides and my take is that it should be. Research the situation which may be unique for a region, apply pressure, measure the outcome, rinse and repeat. This would include mental health, general crime and motivations for it, gang and drug activity, turrorist activity(eeeek!), policing, criminal justice, education, and easy guns. It's a lot but if we are saying it's this big ofba problem then we should fully understand it and fund the right buttons to push for effective and efficient outcomes.

On guns, we aren't going to let you guys continue rewriting 2a to mean anything and everything. Gun control is part of the solution, no doubt. Your rights are not being infringed by improving a background check or improving or better enforcing anti straw purchase or traffic laws (these are mostly already illegal but poorly identified and enforced). More specifically, locking down the trafficking and straw purchasing is key. If the NRA continues protecting these illegal activities they need to be outed for it and corrected.


----------



## hunarcy (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Sorry, but he's right.  Under Section 504 of the Americans with Disabilities act, any student who is identified with having a "life condition" which affects that student's performance in school requires a meeting between parents, teachers and administrators to come up with a plan to ensure the student's performance is not adversely affected by their condition.  This plan is then distributed to each teacher that the child come into contact with.  It's much more than a "form"


----------



## skookerasbil (May 24, 2018)

Has anybody else noticed?

24 hours after the SantaFe shooting, where did the media coverage go? GONE. Like it never even happened.

No surprise however if you have even half a brain. It didn't fit the far-left narrative.... because a shotgun was used and explosives and other weapons were found....

Wasn't an "assault" weapon!!



@www.howgheyisthat?.com


----------



## skookerasbil (May 24, 2018)

Lol.....oh....and where the fuck is Hogg?


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You amuse my captain. 

Care to explain what a 504 plan, under the ADA has In keeping SSRI class antidepressants out of the hands of teens that those drugs turn into murdurous Monsters. 

Let the pretzel twisting begin!


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



So? It does not explain why we should be feeding our youth a drug that is linked to a mass killings

The entire notion that “a plan” supersedes the safety of our students is absurd


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You quote one single instance that I claimed to be an expert. Just one captain dumblefuck!

I quote and link to experts, like someone who thinks everyone should know what a 504 plan should!

I wonder if Gilligan has read this?

The Hidden Harm of Antidepressants

These ARE the experts you dorkwad. 

You never present an argument, you twist like a damn pretzel


----------



## hunarcy (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Schools don't "feed" drugs to students.  That would be something you'd address with medical professionals.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



And again, So?

If you think I’m advocating anything except, the banning of a class of drug, for use on anyone, under the age of 24, that has been linked to these killings, you obviously have me confused with someone else. 

And, with any banned use, it doesn’t matter what the parent or anyone else wants.

The actual question that’s being dodged is..........

Are the risks greater than the rewards. And link after link shows the obvious answer. HELL NO.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Achieves what? Criminals simply do not care.
> ...



Might have? Killers kill, lacking one tool just leads them to another


----------



## hunarcy (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Then, again, I suggest you contact medical professionals to discuss this...or at least your local congressman


----------



## KissMy (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


But other tools don't allow angry suicidal white guys to shoot 600 people at a concert.


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Sure - Nik could have just used a Phillips-head screwdriver to kill 17 in Parkland


----------



## hunarcy (May 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



But, other tools did let angry suicidal muslims kill 2996 people in 2001 on 9/11


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Or a car, like at Nice France and taken out 80. 

To assume the amount of body bags required would be less or more?

Let’s look at how we make it zero.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



600? I’ll assume you meant 60. 

Other tools have been used to kill far more. Or are you making this statement just for dramatic flare?


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Medical professionals, as in many of my links are discussing it as are some Congressmen 

But thanks, that was indeed almost helpful


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Or a car, like at Nice France and taken out 80.
> 
> To assume the amount of body bags required would be less or more?
> 
> Let’s look at how we make it zero.



Link me to a motor vehicle attack in the US that killed 17 people like in Parkland, 12 like in Aurora, 28 like in Newtown, 49 like in Miami, 10 like in Santa Fe TX or 58 like in Vegas.

Thanks

Why the AR-15 keeps appearing at America's deadliest mass shootings


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Or a car, like at Nice France and taken out 80.
> ...



Show me one killer that could not have used a vehicle to kill that number. 

Killers kill, taking away one tool leaves them many, many more. 

Here’s a novel idea!  Let’s stop them before they even want a tool to kill people!


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Show me one killer that could not have used a vehicle to kill that number.
> 
> Killers kill, taking away one tool leaves them many, many more.
> 
> Here’s a novel idea!  Let’s stop them before they even want a tool to kill people!



Oh there's a novel argument - _Bu-Bu-BUT it *COULD* have happened! _

Ok on your last idea. If we are to stop them before they look for a tool to kill people would involve enhanced BG checks including mental, school expulsions, dishonorable discharges, spousal abuse convictions etc etc etc, universal BG checks, more power for cops to separate individuals of extreme concern to the public from their guns, and 21 or older with a three day waiting period.

What in the name of God would be your problem with those things?


----------



## 2aguy (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Or a car, like at Nice France and taken out 80.
> ...




Nice, France, muslim terrorist used a rental truck to murder 86 people and injure 435.....requires nothing more than a drivers license to get a truck.....

10 killed, 15 injured in truck attack in Toronto, Canada.....

And the one thing all of those shootings had in common...they were all gun free zones


And you forgot....the NRA instructor with his personal AR-15 civilian rifle stopped the murder of 26 people in the Texas church shooting......26 lives saved, likely more since the shooter had not reason to stop killing people till the NRA instructor with his AR-15 civilian rifle shot him twice....long before the police arrived on the scene...


----------



## 2aguy (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me one killer that could not have used a vehicle to kill that number.
> ...




Because assholes like you would abuse the system as you are do now with current gun laws in California and New York...even the ACLU thinks you asshats will abuse the system.

And how would increasing the age to 21 have stopped any of those mass shootings?  How would background checks have stopped any of those shootings?  Since the answer is, they wouldn't, this is why we don't trust you...you put things out there that would not stop actual criminals or mass shooters, but would put law abiding gun owners in legal peril over bureaucratic mistakes.....

So screw you.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 24, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Ah...so we should just get used to it....I agree. School shootings are the new normal in this country. #MAGA!


that is the epitome of left wing debate, reword a statement so it says what you want it to say and then respond with what you wish were the case, now all you need to do is figure out how to play your race card...and MAGA did not give rise to things like school shootings, things like school shootings gave rise to MAGA...prior to the 60's these types of things were not the norm.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me one killer that could not have used a vehicle to kill that number.
> ...



We have a link to nearly every school shooting. Nearly every single one. 

Instead of ending that practice, you want to put into place other, less effective policy, none of which are proven that would have stopped a single shooting?

And to quote your childish logic, all of your suggestions actually fall into the.............

_Bu-Bu-BUT it FEELS good category _


----------



## 2aguy (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me one killer that could not have used a vehicle to kill that number.
> ...




Criminals use straw buyers......who have clean records and can pass any background check you create.....

mass shooters...have clean records and can pass any background check you can create, or the police or federal government screw up and don't arrest the guy to give him a criminal record, or fail to enter his convictions into the database.....

So....every point you made will do nothing to stop mass shootings and gun crime...

What else you got?


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Well I hate to break it to ya bub, but people aren't going to be forced to go along with just any ole bullcrap that is going on today in this country, and this will be the way it is no matter how many names you can somehow think of these days to call people, and especially just because they don't walk in lock step to the leftist way of thinking these days.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Not a very well thought out excuse on your part. Just saying... Everything is crude and full of holes in the beginning, but improvements are always next as each hole is closed, and a system or doing better is always welcome.  Do you think the first automobile could be made safer and added to in order to make it more safer, reliable, and more efficient over the years ??


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

grainbely said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...


Please give proof of the NRA doing the things you accuse it of.. Thanks


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Funny how that went hush, hush huh ?... I think there was a motive, and I think it is known what the lead up to it was or what the over all motive was.  How can it not be known by now ? Unless we have an enept justice system anymore or a cover up is in the makings or a simple answer is looking at everyone right in the face, but yet they just refuse to see it because it makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Or a car, like at Nice France and taken out 80.
> ...


The gun needs to be kept out of the hands of people with mental problems or those who are experiencing nervous breakdowns in their lives. If can't do that then make it a two shot capacity magazine where as the gun once unloaded will need to change clips or reload the clip before continue.  This would hopefully give the victims a chance to subdue the threat before reloading the weapon or changing a clip.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Most gun deaths  are actually suicide. Roughly 2/3rds. 80% of the rest are gang related. 

Clip limits do nothing in these cases. 

Of the rest, 5 to 6 hundred are accidental. Which these policies won’t dent. There are very few where any of these policies would have any effect what so ever


----------



## beagle9 (May 24, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


So do nothing ??  Not a good solution.


----------



## 2aguy (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




He didn't say do nothing, he wants to do something that will actually do something, like arming and training school staff, and getting rid of school gun free zones that leave students unprotected when killers walk into the gun free zones to murder them....


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Putting Gun Death Statistics in Perspective

There are the numbers in the link. 

And, as far as school shootings? Ban SSRI class meds for people younger than 24 and you eliminate over 90% of them and a large number of suicides as well

What’s the issue here?

Guns are not a requirement of suicide and Gang members do not care about regulations.


----------



## Pop23 (May 24, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Not that I totally disagree, but it, as is the position of the left, useless and overkill. 

Lock down schools, arm teachers will help in the school, but killers aren’t stupid, they will simply change the target location. 10 dead at inside a school, or 10 dead riding a bus. The numbers remain the same. 

Ban guns, 10 dead shot in a hallway, or 10 killed by a kid ramming a group of other kids hanging out at the mall. Better killed by a car than killed by a gun? I don’t get it. 

Killers kill, they don’t care where or how. And they are far more creative than us.


----------



## elongobardi (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



They can’t admit it, it would hurt the liberal agenda.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper (May 24, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*The issue is self expression vs. conformity.  There is some good evidence that shows wearing a uniform can decrease the risk of violence and theft, instill discipline and help school officials recognize intruders who come to the school.  However, is that evidence strong enough for the government to tells us how we are to dress our kids?*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Lol.....oh....and where the fuck is Hogg?



He's probably still pedaling like mad to get there.  It's a long way from South Florida to Texas!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I could explain it but you are obviously too stupid to understand it, so why bother?  It will just piss you off and make you feel like a moron.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You don't even know what a metastudy is, so why argue with a simpleton?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Excuse?  It is not an excuse by any stretch of the imagination,  If you arm teachers and/or security guards/resource officers inside the school, no shooter will try to take them on for fear that what happened in Illinois the other day will happen to them.  The school resource officer shot him before he hurt anyone.  Didn't make much of a news splash did it?  It didn't feed the liberal gun-grabbing agenda!  That what these shooters crave!  They need the attention.  Without it, they will no longer shoot up schools because they will no longer be soft targets.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



bodecea asked on another thread...

If it's about SSRI's, why aren't young girls going off half cocked and shooting up places?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Then stick to school shootings and none of that shit will stop a person from walking onto a school with a gun

If you want to prevent school shootings you have to prevent people from walking into a school with a gun


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Girls still exhibit violent behavior but will commit suicide more than murder


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




^^^^ twisting like a pretzel


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Not so:

*“Sex* ratio. In the U.S, male adolescents commit *suicide* at a rate five times greater than that of female adolescents,“—Wikipedia


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



And neither do the FDA, the British Medical Journal, Oxford University and all the other experts I’ve quoted apparently. 

Only you do, right?


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So? That wasn’t the question, was it.

The proper ratio would be the murder ratio.

Males tend to murder at a far greater ratio than females. So it’s no great surprise that the male taking these would murder at a greater rate as well.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



The question was why aren’t girls shooting up schools.  Since there are more females than males and SSRI scripts are pretty even between the genders, if SSRIs caused school shootings, girls would be shooting up schools.  

Your answer was that the girls on SSRI commit suicide....

Stats disprove your theory.

Sorry


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes we know - you've become a one trick pony - after all, shootings only happen at schools


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It does no such thing. Females by their nature are less likely to commit murder in the first place.

Males by their very nature are more violent.

What’s your point?

From the British Medical Journal:

Antidepressants increase the risk of suicide, violence and homicide at all ages


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That has worked so well at preventing bank robberies.  No ever uses a gun to rob a bank anymore.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



At least I know what I am talking about, unlike morons like you!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



They are depressed!  People who are depressed commit suicide, are violent and homicidal.

DUH!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Oh, you put your trust in an article about a problem that supposedly exists, but no one ever does anything about it!  That's called a conspiracy theory at its best and insanity at its worst!


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Enough with this subject.    The liberals have there view and the conservatives (me) have our view.    This subject needs to be handled carefully without any knee jerk reactions.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 25, 2018)

Another this morning in Indiana.  In the news now.

The Media and Left are giving these mentally ill Leftist shooters EXACTLY what they want......TONS OF ATTENTION.....

So of course the shootings are going to increase.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Liberals have their view, cons have their excuses


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



No liberals just want things there way.   Guns don’t kill people, people kill people.   Put either a retired cop or a military veteran in the schools and this will stop period.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 25, 2018)

Agreed
Their way - no offense intended

And the massive attention and coddling they're giving the leftists shooters will bring out an endless stream of "Me too" shooters


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


So, it's the gender, not the pills.


----------



## bodecea (May 25, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another this morning in Indiana.  In the news now.
> 
> The Media and Left are giving these mentally ill Leftist shooters EXACTLY what they want......TONS OF ATTENTION.....
> 
> So of course the shootings are going to increase.


Oh well....T's & P's.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



Criminals will always have guns.   There easy to buy on the streets.   I am a retired cop so I know the facts.   So your moron answer just proves that liberals are assholes.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Oh well....T's & P's.



EXACTLY!
You cavalier Leftist don't give a damn who dies....as long as your hideous agendas are fulfilled.

Progressive domination.....Authoritarian government....silencing of any opposition


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And 50% more likely to do so on these drugs. That’s why the FDA put a black box warning on them. 

DUH!


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I guess a loser would look at it that way.


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



So the FDA, Oxford and the BMJ are co conspirators?

Man you are twisting in nots Sailor.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well....T's & P's.
> ...



So true.     The liberals don’t have the common sense to work out a intelligent fix.   They just want it there way.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Loonytoon said so ^^^^^


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Most people are calm by nature.  Most people are alert by nature.  Most people are able to walk a straight line by nature.  Drugs change those natural tendencies.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It’s they’re, not “there” moron.  

Okay, I’m in Phoenix, where can I buy a gun on the street?


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



Apparently there was a security guard at Santa Fe High School.  

What happened fuck face?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



And you have nothing  that will stop a person with a gun from getting into a school do you?

And with your room temperature IQ you can't seem to realize that the way to stop any mass shooting is to stop people with guns from getting into any venue it works for night clubs, restaurants, post offices, any place of employment etc

and none of your suggestions will stop any mass shooting


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



When was the last time anyone was checked for a gun before they went into a bank?


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Indeed

Drugs will often make the individual less able to deal with balance, so walking the straight line is harder

Most people are alert by nature, and these drugs make them even more alert and focused on their rage. 

Most are calm by nature, these drugs make them 50% more likely to commit violent crimes. 

What’s your point?


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If drugs were the cause, girls would be shooting up schools too.


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That’s been explained before. Stating the same discredited argument will not make it any better.

The big difference between men and women who kill

90% of murders are committed by men. And men commit murder for different reasons than women.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Pfft...

If a woman drinks too much alcohol, a drug, she gets drunk.  The same with men who drink too much.

The outcomes are the same regardless.

If SSRIs, a drug, turned kids into killers, the outcome would be the same regardless of gender:  just like alcohol


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> And you have nothing  that will stop a person with a gun from getting into a school do you?
> 
> And with your room temperature IQ you can't seem to realize that the way to stop any mass shooting is to stop people with guns from getting into any venue it works for night clubs, restaurants, post offices, any place of employment etc



Yeah, how did that work out in Vegas?


----------



## EverCurious (May 25, 2018)

...Hotels are not "secure" locations, what are you blathering about?


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



He wasn’t armed asshole.  Like the 3 security guards in Florida.    There was 1 retired police officer in that enormous school.      If he was armed he would of shot him.     Good try moron.      Try again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



Actually according to USA Today, the guard was armed.  Strike two fuck face


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Are you really trying to claim, given the links already supplied, that men and women react exactly the same?

So then, taking the drug out of the equation for a moment, do women not commit the same number of murders than men?

You are trying to make an argument that simply does not exist


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why are you making my point for me?


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I’m not putting drugs into the equation; you are as you are a good soldier of the NRA spewing the latest “reason” for mass murders we alone suffer from in the first world.  It used to be video games.  Remember after Sandy Hook…that was the cause of Adam Lanza’s murder spree.  Then it became fashionable to try to link Hollywood since there are very few votes for the RWNJ’s out there anyway.  Then someone pointed out the obvious that the games are worldwide properties as are the movies (James Bond is British BTW…) so that nonsense died down.  Now the newest trial balloon is SSRIs.  Soon it will be El Nino, or the sulphur from the volcanoes in Hawaii or something else. 

Are men and women the same.  No.  Of course not.  But when you take any drug, the drug doesn’t discriminate and affect women one way and men another.  Like I stated, if you drink too much alcohol—a drug, you get drunk and you can’t stand up straight, recite the alphabet, follow the officer’s fingers from side to side etc…


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Is that why Drs. Want to know the gender before prescribing?

You realize we are not chemically balanced the same, right?

And no, drugs will often react differently in males and females. As it does by age group. 

That is what is so worrisome. In the age group of these shooters, these drugs increase violent behavior by 50%. Older people are not affected nearly so.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Did you ever stop to consider that perhaps instead of causing these behaviors, they are simply ineffective at stopping the behavior?


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It’s hopeless.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Unless I see it I don’t believe it.   Even if he was he is not trained that why we need retired cops and military veterans handling it.    I love scum like you.   Just like the pieces of shit I dealt with in the projects.  They use to talk shit just like you until I got them to the station and took off there cuffs.    Then they shut up and didn’t say a word.   All talk no action like most of your liberal assholes.    Your a bunch of spineless jellyfish.    BTW.  Tell you wife or girlfriend if she wants a real man to message me.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



Really asshole.    You go to the big cities you can get them.     You want to think it isn’t true but it is.     I live in NJ, a hell of a lot nicer the Arizona with some of the highest property values in the country, but you can get guns in almost every town.    Your delusional if you think it is in Arizona.      So you are 0 for 100.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Of course I have, but the data speaks for itself. Those on this class of drug are 50% more likely to commit violent crimes than those who are on a different treatment course, or no treatment at all. 

Kind of damning when you see the actual stories. 

Here’s a database:

Index to SSRI Stories


----------



## Pop23 (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are hopeless. This destroyes your hope that it is the NRA to blame for it. 

Take a few minutes and read the horror that these drugs have caused:

Index to SSRI Stories

Note the use of hammers, strangulation, and many murders and suicides, while on these that don’t involve guns. 

Killers kill, and when drug induced, they don’t care what they use, they just kill. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And you have nothing  that will stop a person with a gun from getting into a school do you?
> ...



To prevent shootings from hotel windows don't let people with guns into hotels

Are you really that fucking stupid to realize that your laws and gun bans won't do jack shit?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 25, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Your only point is that schools are already secure and it's impossible to stop people with guns from just walking in


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Liberals are to stupid to realize that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



So the mythical dealers aren’t in AZ


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Sometimes the joke writes itself.


----------



## candycorn (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...



Ever been to Poland?

No?

Do you believe it exists?

Usatoday.com

Educate yourself: clearly all others who have tried to have met with failure.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Would you like me to draw a picture for you.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

candycorn said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You should know.    All of your posts are jokes     Most of these school shooting would have never happened if people did there jobs and students opened there mouths.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (May 25, 2018)

parents know their children better than anyone else and understand their impulse better than anyone else but that's not the same as knowing what they're doing at any given moment.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> parents know their children better than anyone else and understand their impulse better than anyone else but that's not the same as knowing what they're doing at any given moment.



If you can’t tell your kid is fucked up then you don’t deserve to be a parent.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Your only point is that schools are already secure and it's impossible to stop people with guns from just walking in



Not sure who you're talking to - But no, that is not MY point. 

Please stop - You're simple free fix for schools is a total loser.


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> To prevent shootings from hotel windows don't let people with guns into hotels
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid to realize that your laws and gun bans won't do jack shit?



Oh Sweet Baby Jesus- How did I know THIS would be coming? 

1. Vegas hosts many MANY gun shows - are you going to stop dealers from all over the world bringing guns into a gun show?
2. Nevada gun laws are loose & Lax as shit (or as Ex-Lax if you will) Stephen Paddock owned over 40 guns. Nevada law made that easy.

But taking your idiocy to even *higher* levels: How will you prevent kids from taking guns onto your brilliant idea of _staggered school buses_? The beach at spring break?? A public park on Memorial Day???

Dude, please stop - You randomly fluctuate between illogic, illiteracy and just flat-out_ *ILL*_.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > To prevent shootings from hotel windows don't let people with guns into hotels
> ...



Paddock did own 40 guns that were collected over 30 years.    He was a competition shooter so the 40 guns wouldn’t come up as odd.    You have collectors and gun buffs who have over a hundred guns and wouldn’t harm anyone.    Paddock just lost it.   It’s sad that the few are ruining it for the many who are upstanding citizens.    I’m a retired police officer so gun safety to me is paramount.    After I would qualify I would bring my gun home and clean it in the living room.   When I was done I would call my kids over to let them hold it and study it and would let them know what to do.    It took away there curiously and I never had an issue.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2018)

The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).

Ok we are in his world now, and he is holding his weapon, now what can we do in order to stop his ability to kill so many while we are along for the observational ride ?

The first observation to maybe observe, is what type of weapon he chooses and why, and what would I do to counter what I see in order to slow him down ???  Wouldn't it be wise to have his weapon already limited in respect to his ability to rapidly kill as many as he can in the moment ???  How would we do that ?  If made the clip of such a weapon limited to 2 bullets per clip, and created a couple of hoops for him to have to jump through in order to not so quickly change out the clip, then would this help ????  Otherwise it's Pow, pow, and then a button is held while another lever is pulled in order to change out the clip (somewhat complicated).

All things that slow down the death rates in the situation is a good thing right ??

Now go from there, and tell us what you would do once leave the person, and move into his twisted mind ?

After leaving the shooter totally, then let's go into the school yard, and see what needs to be done there, and then let's go into the school next.

After that talk about implementing strategies and full proof ways to stop this stuff by having a complete and comprehensive plan in place after all is said and done, then we should move on to other good ideas while always preserving the rights and freedoms we as good citizens enjoy in this country.

Yes, screening is important prior to the purchasing of a gun, and no one of a shady character prone to doing bad things by proof of should get their hands on a gun ever.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2018)

Now to say all that is to say all this, where as we should also address what Hollyweird is doing or has done to this country, and go after that bullcrap big time.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).
> 
> Ok we are in his world now, and he is holding his weapon, now what can we do in order to stop his ability to kill so many while we are along for the observational ride ?
> 
> ...



Two bullets to a magazine.   Wake up and smell the coffee.   The shooter will get bigger magazines somewhere else.    I don’t know what type of background checks there doing but in NJ it is extensive as well as our mental illness check.   Also in every school shooting kids new, friends new and things were posted.     Kids need to open there mouth whether they think it’s a joke or not.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).
> ...


Not if those magazines are made obselete.

Yes the kids need to speak up, but they need the proper support when doing so, and they need to trust the people in charge again.  But first we need to put good common sense educated people in charge again, and that ain't by using the system or ways in which has created all that we see now. What a flipping mess we got in this nation now.  Good grief.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Those magazines will never be obsolete.   They have been around since the 40’s.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (May 25, 2018)

why isn't anyone talking about the link between psychiatric medications and mass shootings?! THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM!


----------



## KissMy (May 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> why isn't anyone talking about the link between psychiatric medications and mass shootings?! THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM!


Yeah right! You're so stupid! Nobody ever talks about that! LOL

Republicans are in the pocket of Big Pharma & help them bankrupt & destroy the USA! Drug them up, Arm them & enjoy the show!


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

KissMy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > why isn't anyone talking about the link between psychiatric medications and mass shootings?! THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM!
> ...



Yeah coming from the thief liberals who skate on income taxes as the rich assholes they are.    Oh yeah and Clinton hasn’t gotten people murdered and her back alley deals which made her millions.   I’ll listen to people like you.  Then you have Obama the worst president ever.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > To prevent shootings from hotel windows don't let people with guns into hotels
> ...




So what if he owned 40 guns?  There are many like him who own even more who don't shoot other people.  He only used two you dumb ass.....there are close to 600 million guns in private hands, genius....and the number of people killed by mass shooters is less than 75 a year.....the only outlier is the Vegas shooting.....and less than 75 is less than the number killed by lawn mowers every year....


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).
> 
> Ok we are in his world now, and he is holding his weapon, now what can we do in order to stop his ability to kill so many while we are along for the observational ride ?
> 
> ...




Sorry, you are wrong....the magazine size doesn't matter...what matters, as the experts will tell you, is the time he has in the gun free zone with unarmed victims....time....time before another good person with a gun gets there to confront him.   And it can be any good guy...a civilian with a gun will shut down a shooter because they surrender, run away or commit suicide as soon as they are confronted......that is the key.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Well said.    Someone who thinks like me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).
> ...



Amen.    That is the truth but liberals will argue just to argue.    I agree.    Shooters will bail out once confronted by an armed citizen or school resource officer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




There are a lot of normal people on U.Smessageboard, and then you also have left wing, anti gun, nutjobs too....


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



True


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The first action taken by us is to peer into the world of the shooter (in which could go straight to the shooters ability to do damage, by looking into his world while he holds the gun in his hand).  We should look maybe to limit his abilities to do major damage in the format that he has chosen to use (i.e the weapon of choice and try to understand his reasoning behind the choice that was made).
> ...


Ok, so it is *TIME* you say right ? Alright in the time it takes for him to empty a 30 round clip into the targets that he chooses to do so on, would it be more or less damage if he had a two round clip verses that 30 round clip ???  Is it easier to tackle a person while emptying a 30 round clip or a 2 round clip ??? Time is also important in the *pause* as well. After two rounds he would hopefully have to pause to either grab another clip, gun or what ever.  This could be the slim window of opportunity to get him before he gets started again.

This is very simple stuff if you want to use time as a gauge in the shooting in order to figure the differences in outcomes.  Every single thing has to be considered here, and no stone should be left unturned in figuring out how to save our children's lives from these monsters.  To ignore any aspect of the study is to be irresponsible and unconscionable at the least.


----------



## beagle9 (May 25, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That is one aspect of it sure, but to ignore other aspects of it is foolish.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Here...read the actual research...

http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1525107116674926

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 
The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *
News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.
 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 
*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----


-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. 

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

*On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. *

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----


http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1525107116674926

*In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. *

*Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 25, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If they are obviously not a student, it's easy!  If I tried to walk into a school without my ID badge, they won't let me inside, except to the office where they can verify who I am and why I am there!

Adam Lanza obviously didn't belong at Sandy Hook and that's why he had to shoot out the glass in order to get in!

Almost all of the other school shooters were students or former students, Makes it hard to pick them out of a crowd.


----------



## elongobardi (May 25, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The magazine capacity can be altered as well if anyone wanted to    It’s simple.  Also shooters will normally tape two magazines together so all they have to do is turn the magazine upside down and your shooting again.    I could sit here for an hour and list ways to do it.    They can use a handgun with hollow point bullets and kill just as many cause some handguns can be altered if you know what your doing or read it on the internet to fully automatic.     Where the squeeze the trigger and empty the magazine and pop in another one in two seconds and keep going.    There are easier ways to stop the shootings where everyone is happy.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I take it you know nothing about guns.    The kid in Florida had 10 round magazines not 30.     Now if like me I keep a gun in my safe which has an key-fob and bracelet to open it.    Now normally a home invasion is at least two bad guys.     What the fuck good is a 2 round magazine.    Even a burglar at night, it’s dark and you get waken up and are startled.      Two rounds is not going to help.    I live in the teal world where I am a retired police officer.     Put me in a school and no one is getting in.     Now it depends on how big the school is.   In Florida the school was massive.    They had one retired cop and three unarmed security officers who are useless in an active shooter scenario.    There should have been 3 or 4 retired cops or military veterans working there.   We all are trained in active shooter scenarios.      Needless to say the military guys are superbly trained as well.     Guess no more school shootings.         You blame the gun for Florida but what about the FBI whose watch list he was on and they never looked into to it, or the 4 chicken shit cops standing outside while the shooting was going on, or his mom before she passed and his family and friends he bounced around after his mom died who wouldn’t let him bring the guns in so he buried them in the backyard or the kids at the school who New him heard his threats saw it on social media and no one said anything or the school who expelled him for bringing bullets to the school.    Liberals are stuck on the guns but there were so many failures prior to the shooting.  It’s been a Democrat agenda for years to ban and restrict guns.   I love how the want to piss on the second amendment but let other worse things go.      Your going to tell me no one noticed the guy in Vegas bringing in a big duffel bag.    Come on there are breakdowns everywhere.     We should be more vigilant because of terrorist but we miss simple signs or just don’t want to be bother.    All the people that fucked up in Florida have to live with themselves.      If you have seen what I have you would think differently.      We are worried about stupid shit in this country.    Our priorities are all screwed up.    We have to worry about transgender, black lives matter, gay and lesbian rights, the list goes on.   That is all bullshit, we need to worry about keeping our country safe and our kids safe, that is more important.     We piss money away on welfare and illegal aliens when we should be worrying about our country.     I have nothing against welfare but for people who deserve it.    Most people on welfare and food stamps know how to work the system.    I have a problem when a woman pays with food stamps but is carrying a 1000 dollar purse and getting in a BMW or Mercedes.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No, they are not.  A man gets drunk and he is FAR more likely to be disorderly and/or violent.

It is asinine to state that women not resorting to violence somehow means that the drugs in question cannot be the cause.  I can state that about anything - clearly easy access to guns is not the problem.  Women have just as easy access to guns but don't shoot up schools.  That is an asinine statement.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > parents know their children better than anyone else and understand their impulse better than anyone else but that's not the same as knowing what they're doing at any given moment.
> ...


I doubt you are a parent then.

Parents will always see the best in their children.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Good point...


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 26, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > To prevent shootings from hotel windows don't let people with guns into hotels
> ...



Your obtuseness knows no bounds

Nothing you suggest will stop any of the things you whine about.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 26, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Your only point is that schools are already secure and it's impossible to stop people with guns from just walking in
> ...


Hey Moron if you want to know who I am talking to then look at the post I quoted in my response


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You don't have to pick anyone out if you check everyone do you?

Man how the fuck did you ever convince anyone you are smarter than the kids you teach?


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2018)

We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> There are a lot of normal people on U.Smessageboard, and then you also have left wing, anti gun, nutjobs too....



YOU --- Normal?


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> So what if he owned 40 guns?  There are many like him who own even more who don't shoot other people.  He only used two you dumb ass.....there are close to 600 million guns in private hands, genius....and the number of people killed by mass shooters is less than 75 a year.....the only outlier is the Vegas shooting.....and less than 75 is less than the number killed by lawn mowers every year....



Link on only two guns used please?

LIST: Guns and evidence from Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock


----------



## 2aguy (May 26, 2018)

Taz said:


> We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.



What we need to do is end democrat gun free zones.  Schools are the only place that you guys want defenseless in the face of possible attackers, why is that?  Congress has 2,500 armed police officers to protect 535 members.......

Since you morons don't do the research, you need to understand that these idiots pick gun free zones to attack.....and if you allow normal, law abiding people to merely keep their legal guns with them when they are in or around a school, these idiots would stop targeting them....they surrender, run away or commit suicide as soon as they face someone who has a gun...

But you need your human sacrifices so you can get the power to ban and confiscate guns...that is on you...


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.
> ...


Aside from the accusations that Demon-crats are gun grabbers in which I also think they are, but what's wrong with hindering the shooters ability by researching the very thing that allowed him the ability to do the most damage in the situation ?

Vehicles can even be technically reviewed in order to shut them down if someone other than the key holder/owner attempts to take the vehicle to use it in a mass murder event.

Vehicles can be set up to shut down if leave the roadway under certain speeds, and can have sensors added that will apply the brakes if get to close to other objects etc.

Basically what it appears that you advocate here, is that nothing can be done if it involves anything pertaining to the modification of a gun to restrict it from rapidly killing as many targets possible in the event that a mentally deranged person gets their hand on one of these weapons.


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.
> ...


I said "We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms." You must be confusing me with someone else. Better luck next time.


----------



## elongobardi (May 26, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I have three kids so you are off base and wrong and a parents job is to raise there kids correctly.     I doubt you have kids.    I know more about kids then you will ever know.    I have 20 nieces and nephews.    Good parents see the best in there kids but it’s your job as a parent to pay attention for any warning signs of problems.   That’s what a good parent does.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?  

1. Get two AR-15 rifles and two shooters.

2. Set up targets in the form of a mock school shooting or concert shooting.

3. Have one rifle with a full 30 round clip.

4. Have it engage all targets as fast as it can emptying the clip. Time the event.

5. The other rifle has a two round clip.

6. Have the shooter engauge all targets with the two round clip, and then with a change out of added clips from his pants, baggie, back pack etc.  Time the event.

7. How long does it take to kill all targets between the two events, and make a note of the timed pauses in between the events or during the events.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You cannot check everyone unless you want to hire 20 people for a half hour work in the morning, and the have them sit on their ass all day.  Schools would have to starts at 6am and the kids would not get instruction until 8.

You can't convince me that you have been in a school since you were expelled.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOTS of wasted $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Oh really...  Well what kind of price do you think our children's lives are worth today ???? Not very much by the look of these former post in this thread. Pathetic.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I don't care what kind of administrator you were, the situation can be fixed, and when it is you are going to be ashamed of yourself for not being a part of it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Arm the teachers and the school shootings will cease.  Only an idiot would walk into a school knowing that any and all adults in the building could kill them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



How much money do you want to waste and STILL have school shootings because you overlooked something?


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Kind of hard when the mental case is staring you in the face everyday. You say "walk in" as if everyone is coming from the street having no knowledge of the lay out, transitions, weaknesses etc. The insiders is what is hard to gaurd against.

In the Bible a king said "Lord, let thine enemy be thy stranger that I may see him when he comes for me, and not thy brother for whom I cannot see coming for me".


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I garantee you I could stop them, but the libs won't let me, so it's on them.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So the schools become the wild west ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



So you think a student is going to go head to head with a teacher like my son had his senior year, a combat veteran Green Beret, who taught his English class?  Or how about the former Air Force Security Police Master Sergeant who taught ROTC?  Maybe the Assistant Principal who was an Army Ranger Captain from the Gulf War?

My son's English teacher and I were both still reserve O-4s and the kids would trip out when he would say, "Good morning Commander!" and I would respond with, "Good morning, Major!"

Add to that, we had two Sheriff's Deputies.  You have to have a serious death wish to try to beat those odds.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You think the liberoids are going to let you stack the deck like that in every school ??? I want what you been smokin.

Or is it that as long as you can get it like that in your area, then to hell with the rest of the country ? We need a universal fix, and it needs to be a good one that covers all public schools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Contrary to the TV and movie portrayal, there was no "Wild West".  An armed society is a police society.  

When was the last time you saw someone go in and try to rob a gun store or shoot up a police station? People intent on committing crimes do so where ared opposition is NOT anticipated.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Why does there need to be a universal fix?  Schools should address their own unique problems.  I fail to see any logic in your reasoning.  My way works and it could be universal.

Look at what happened in Indiana. A teacher disarmed the student after getting shot three times.  Had he been armed, it would have been less likely that the shooter could have done as much damage.


----------



## basquebromance (May 26, 2018)

Companies face backlash for creating school shooting video game


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Companies face backlash for creating school shooting video game


Unbelievable..  Dispicable...


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

Taz said:


> We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.


What an idiotic statement.  Kids are 'denied' almost all rights.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Yes, nothing really can be done in the realm of modifying weapons for a few reasons.  First, it HAS ALREADY BEEN DONE - gun control advocates seem to forget that the gun industry is one of the most heavily regulated industry out there.  Design is heavily restricted.  Further, the modifications that are proposed are consistently modifications that are irrelevant.  They are EASILY circumvented with little to no knowledge required.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > elongobardi said:
> ...


It is the parents job to raise them correctly.  I did not state differently.  You seem to think that a parent is capable of seeing pure evil in their child.  An evil so pervasive that they are able to slaughter innocents in the highest numbers possible.

I have three kids as well.  I know who they are better than they do and know exactly how they are going to react to almost any situation.  I have no idea if I could see the evil that it takes to kill children even if it were present - every parent (that is worth a damn at least) truly believes their children are beautiful people.  If you think you can so easily see that in your children then I do not see how you can understand what it is like to be a parent.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> 
> 1. Get two AR-15 rifles and two shooters.
> 
> ...


Blasting away as fast as you can simply means you are not going to hit anything.  That is the misnomer in gun control advocates and magazine size - slow, controlled bursts are how you take out a targets.  A 2 round clip might actually accomplish slowing them down and also MASSIVELY impact the weapons defensive use as well.  Essentially anything that impacts the fist by a tiny margin will impact the second massively.



beagle9 said:


> So the schools become the wild west ?



There is no wild west.  These so called shootouts where legal gun owners are spraying bullets all over the place simply do not exist.  Not one time has anyone been able to point out an actual case of this.  The only wild west shootouts are those that are had between gang members and that situation is not relevant to mass shootings.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> ...


Hmmm, did you actually agree with me on my post about the excersize in order to clarify the differences between a 30 round clip and a two round clip in action ?  The mock shooting excersize could be teaching us alot when it comes to putting oneself behind such a weapon in the scenario, otherwise in order to learn how to stop or even slow down the killer so that we can save lives at that level of the event. Of course there are more than one level in these shootings to explore, but the actual shooter level is relevant to look at in this way.

Yes modifying the clip for less shooting before reload or to change out the clip might hinder the weapons full capability in what it was built for, but in a different event where the homeowner has to have it for defensive purposes, then maybe the ammo could be made more stronger (as in wad cutter rounds or hollow points), otherwise if only have the two rounds to use in order to stop someone or something.

A double barrel shotgun was the defensive gun of choice back in the day, where as to barrels full of no.5 buckshot was something to put the fear in you. Greatest defensive gun ever made for close in support if had a home invasion or other.

It depends on who is shooting the weapon when it comes to the hitting the target. A crowded area makes it a slaughter house as is proven.


----------



## beagle9 (May 26, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> ...


No one said anything about LEGAL gun owners spraying bullets all over the place. Where did you come up with that one ?


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You insinuated that schools would become the 'wild west' if teachers were legally armed.  What else could you mean with a comment like that.


----------



## 007 (May 27, 2018)

Who runs the schools nowadays? DEMOCRATS.

Ain't it odd that not that long ago we drove to school with a GUN RACK in the back window of our pickup truck, with GUNS IN IT? And no one got shot. Why is that?

What are the leftists/democrats teaching kids that they feel the need to gun down unarmed people?

Ask democrats. It's their ball field. They own and run academia today.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You can you just don't want to

So don't whine the next time someone just waltzes into a school and starts shooting


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


  No someone said something about the students being armed in order to let them enjoy their second amendment rights, and then someone else said kids have no rights etc.

I said in response to the exchange that the schools would become the wild west.

Was your insinuation dishonest, otherwise within your supposed gotcha moment you thought you had on me ??


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> 
> 1. Get two AR-15 rifles and two shooters.
> 
> ...




They already tracked this in the research I showed...... the parkland shooter killed 17 with 10 round magazines..... and the Waffle House shooter killed 4 with a standard magazine.....

It is time in the gun free zone that matters, not magazine size...but thanks for letting us know that people like you won't be happy with a 10 round limit on magazines....

Mass public shooters kill fewer people each year than lawn mowers do...magazine limits only hurt law abiding citizens who need every bullet they can carry because when they are attacked, no one will be there to save them...they will be on their own, facing one or more armed attackers and they won't have backup.......

Stupid magazine limits only limit the number of bullets law abiding gun owners can have, mass shooters and criminals will not be effected.


----------



## Taz (May 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We need to arm the kids at school and stop denying them their 2nd Amendment right to bear arms.
> ...


There is no age limit on the 2nd.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

007 said:


> Who runs the schools nowadays? DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Ain't it odd that not that long ago we drove to school with a GUN RACK in the back window of our pickup truck, with GUNS IN IT? And no one got shot. Why is that?
> 
> ...



No, Democrats do NOT run schools.  The Board of Education in the state of Florida has been dominated by Republicans for the past 15 years or so.  So how do you explain Parkland?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> ...




I am sorry, but you have been post this 10 round magazine story and it simply is not true.

Nikolas Cruz left at least 180 rounds of ammunition — inside magazines that bore Nazi swastika symbols — at the scene of the Parkland school shooting.

"Along with his AR-15 semi-automatic rifle,* Cruz abandoned at least six magazines that each contained 30 bullets* at the scene of the mass shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, according to two sources who spoke on condition of anonymity."

Nikolas Cruz left 180 rounds of ammunition — with swastikas — at Parkland school, sources say

Please use the correct information when framing your arguments.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




And you have no idea what you are talking about........


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Who runs the schools nowadays? DEMOCRATS.
> ...




The Teachers unions run the schools, not the boards.......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Listen up, teacher's unions in Florida have zero power.  Not a damn bit.  Stick to topics you know and don't venture in the unknown.  Bumper sticker answers are not your best tactic.

You are an excellent poster, but stick to what you know.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




You didn't read your link, did you?  There were 6 magazine that were unused that had 30 rounds in them....which doesn't say anything about the 10 round magazines that he actually used and was reported earlier .........

many news sources confirmed that he used 10 round magazines in the shooting and his weapon malfunctioned .......

Florida school shooter’s AR-15 may have jammed, saving lives, report says

Cruz went in with only 10-round magazines because larger clips would not fit in his duffel bag, Book said.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That makes no sense.  Think about it!  How did he get the 10 round magazines in?  The duffel bag!  DUH!


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Likely he had a mix........


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



So you start with smallest mag? It makes no sense. Just like I said!


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




He murdered 17 students.......that shows he is a rational guy?


----------



## Unkotare (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


???????


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple excersize is all that is needed right ?
> ...


You and your ridiculous stats that you keep posting in what you think has a correlation to these events, does no good in this debate, because it's making you look kind of desperate to get your opinions agreed to maybe ? 

No, I'm all for stopping the ability of a shooter (until further technologies are implemented), from maximizing his kill rate before having to eject the clip and reload it with another clip.

No one is limiting the amount of ammo a legal gun owner is allowed to have, but only the rate that the bullets are allowed to be discharged from a semi-automatic weapon found in the hands of a deadly, crazy, and yet calculating seriously deranged person.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




And that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.......but thanks, you confirm that you anti gun nut jobs are not going to "allow" us 10 round magazines, that your goal is going to be to take whatever you can get when you can get it and not stop to you have banned all guns.....thanks for clarifying that.....and for you, again, since you didn't learn anything the first time you saw it...

http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1525107116674926

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 

The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *

News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.

 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 

*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----


-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

*Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. *

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

 On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. 

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----


http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/1525107116674926

*In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. *

*Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.*


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You and your lies are pathetic... No one is anti-gun here, and if anything I value children's lives in these events more than me sitting around saying anything except something that helps.

You were against banning bump stocks weren't you ?

Hey we have reached a level of depravity in this country that endangers us all when idiots get hold to these type weapons, and ignoring that fact is ridiculous.

Again I am not against any type of weapon being in the hands of good people (law abiding citizens), but I am definitely for keeping them from idiots or maniacs.  Now we both know that that can't be done as is proven, so the only thing left is to either control the area or modify the weapons.

I garantee you that something will be done, so why not help instead of allowing the worst to come your way if the leftist get the power to control this stuff again ??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Why do you keep calling them "clips"?  That alone says you are completely unfamiliar with such weapons.


----------



## Pop23 (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The teacher that stopped the Indiana shooting was a former defensive end at SIU.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxsports.com/college-football/story/ex-siu-player-a-hero-in-indiana-school-shooting-052518?amp=true

If we can’t have bad asses in the classroom, then indeed, arm the teachers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



A defensive end at SIU?  Wow!  I am impressed.

What is SIU, some overgrown high school?

While not disrespecting his bravery or actions, that tidbit of info just doesn't impress me because I went to an SEC school.


----------



## Pop23 (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Jesus, the guys a hero. Took bullets to save kids. 

You think the only bad asses are SEC?

Wow


----------



## Unkotare (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Did you play football there?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Try reading it again, or find a child who can read it to you!  You will see I agreed with your post.  I put the appropriate text in big, red letters so you can try again to understand!

Oh, and as matter of fact, in football, the only real badass football players are in the SEC. Have a nice day!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No, but I got my ass kicked enough by those who did play there!


----------



## Pop23 (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Apparently you got you’re ass kicked most of your life buttercup. 

And ask Auburn about bad asses outside the vaunted SEC. Central Florida? (The true national champions)

Say, didn’t Auburn beat both Bama AND Georgia?


----------



## Unkotare (May 27, 2018)

Odds are good anyone who played any NCAA football is as likely as not to be a badass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah, now UCF had one badass player.  He was incredible and Auburn had nothing to lose in that game.  I am sorry they even played.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Yes...I am against banning bump stocks because the same wording in the bills they are passing can be used to outlaw any gun that had a factory trigger replaced with a new trigger, since that can allow the gun to "shoot faster."  

And if you can't keep them from getting the gun, how are you going to keep them from getting a piece of metal and a spring?

They are not going to settle for anything but complete confiscation and if you think you can mollify them with 2 round magazines you really are a fool.  

How many mass shootings are there?  How many killed?  Less than 75 people a year are killed in mass public shootings and that includes children.....and for that you want to keep normal, law abiding gun owners who use their 600 million guns legally and to save lives limited to 2 bullets to protect themselves and their families....that is insane and irrational.

If you want to keep kids safe?  Get rid of democrat, gun free zones...so that their parents and teachers can carry their legal concealed or open carry guns with them onto school property.....

Buy and read this......it will explain through actual research that it is the time, not the magazine limit, that costs lives.....you have no idea what you are talking about, so please do some research.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IPO3K5Y/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


We've always called them clip's around here, so if you are more precise on your labels then that's great, but everyone doesn't strain at a knat like some people around here do.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




The Cumbria shooter in Britain used a double barreled shot gun and a bolt action rifle...and killed 13 people.........time in the kill zone without being counter attacked is what causes the body count, not the magazine....

Cumbria shootings - Wikipedia


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


. Well you can have your biased opinions about these things, and I will have mine. It doesn't matter how much posting you do here, it won't change my willingness to want more than kicking the can down the road until it happens again and again and again.


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Don't say that magazine's don't account for a time window found within the rate of kill ratio within the kill zone also, because they do.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Who wants to kick the can down the road?  The only people who don't want to actually stop these shootings are left wing, anti gunners.  The few things that will actually work.....armed guards, armed and trained staff and getting rid of gun free zones, are things they will not do...even as 2,500 police officers protect the 535 members of congress....and as every politician you see will immediately get body guards if they come under threat, and as anti gun activists who attend rallies do so with bodyguards armed to the teeth...with guns.  But, they won't allow the parents of children to bring their legally owned and carried hand guns with them when they drop their kids off at school or when they pick them up.......creating the gun free zone that draws these shooters to attack them.......

The ones who need these shootings are the anti gun activists, they don't get any power when adults are shot, but they get massive emotional and political power when children are killed.....and so, they keep those alters to the gun control movement gun free...


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Actual research shows they don't........you can repeat that as much as you want, but research shows you don't know what you are talking about....


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




My opinions are based in fact, truth and reality....yours are made up with emotion, not rational thought.


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I agree that a shooter unabated in the kill zone for to long is a huge problem for sure, but you best talk to these dumb politicians and get them to address that one, because for some reason they don't want to do anything to curb that problem, and that's a shame.

It is why we have to go to the clip in the amount of rounds available to the shooter before he has to change that clip, because the politicians won't do their jobs or anyone else for that matter.

Now these are just ideas in light of the sorry situation, but even that won't get done. So it's just gonna be death and destruction I guess.


----------



## beagle9 (May 27, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Like I said challenge it with an excersize, and you will see the situation in real time. But it wouldn't matter, because you are in protect mode at all cost.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



So you are claiming everybody else is wrong, so you will be also.


----------



## 2aguy (May 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No....you don't get it.   Mass shooters will kill with whatever magazine is available......criminals will get whatever magazines they want...if you do a stupid magazine limit, only normal, law abiding people will comply, and they are the ones who actually need standard magazines...since your stupid 2 bullet limit will make every semi automatic weapon currently available unusable....since they all take more than 2 bullets.....it is a back door gun ban...


----------



## beagle9 (May 28, 2018)

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Good points about the legal gun owners complying but the lawless won't, but it's not a back door gun ban because guns wouldn't be banned just modified encase the lawless do get their hands on one. 

How does it make a semi-automatic weapon unusable just for understanding purposes ? 

Semi-automatic means to shoot a round everytime the trigger pulls once the gun is readied by being cocked and loaded right ?.... Matters not how many rounds are fired until the magazine empties, it's still a semi-automatic rifle or pistol until the clip is emptied. 

The M1 Garand had 8 round magazines/clips, but the 30.0-6 bullet was highly lethal in those clips.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Dishonest my ass Beagle.

The quotation had NOTHING to do with arming kids.  It is all right there for you to read.  If you were referring to the comment about arming kids then maybe you should have actually quoted that statement rather than the one that DIRECTLY stated we need to arm TEACHERS.

Before you go around claiming I was dishonest, read your statements.


----------



## beagle9 (May 30, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Didn't I say that "someone said something about arming students", and I was referring to that when I said the schools would become the wild west ??  Never said you were dishonest because I wasn't reffering to our exchange at all... Go back and read REAL SLOW, then get back to me..  Good Grief..


----------

